# Organic Montana Medical Grow



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

updated from grow room in the making


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

First i will start from the beggining for those of you who just came aboard !
grew a couple plants last summer in a small closet w/250w did ok got 5oz off both plants, had lots of problems for awhile till i found this site little before mine were done, good thing i had my own little journal going, cuz i learned alot off here. seems like the cannabis requirers alot of time to make it perfect, but im ready to go .(Even went and got my montana medical card) so id be legal, BadAss
OK enough jabber!
Lot of pics of the build and setup
Here is some of your basic build


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

more of the build
and also didnt want to get my room cluttered up so i built that cabinet
,and the upper wall to hide the exhaust & intake
some pics of the intake


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

here is the inside setup.
Green Air Products double timer to control the lights and intake and exhaust.
Exhaust is a S&P 150 and intake is a 100x, and for both i used 4 & 6 in insulated ducting
the lights i am using are Hydrofarm Sunbursts 400w HPS/MH they will do both!and EYE hortiux Super HPS


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

And This is how huge my ladies are 
and i just checked them and hell yeah dude they are ready go get buried

Fuck yeah 
Green House Rocks
germ rate 6 for 6 100%


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

that hurts my feelings, i worked so hard on this building what the fuck


----------



## dankmango (May 18, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> that hurts my feelings, i worked so hard on this building what the fuck


just found this one, looks real nice bro! wish I spent more time planning and setting up. cant wait to see some ladies
good work for real on that, its hard to work on things inside, like putting wood together n all that. I like it


----------



## Delusional (May 18, 2009)

very nice build, subscribed.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

its a 6'4" X 7'4" by 7' tall so i got about 350 cu ft, so i got about 48 sq ft
yeah thanks to this site i kinda took a little of setups and shit off here a built my own little world ! hope it grow pot good, i havent really tried to cycle it a couple times to see what shit is going to do ....i hope i will be allright with heat my lights have exhaust on them just dont have duct hooked up yet
i do know that with the exhaust on i cant hardly open the damn door, is that what they call negitve presure or what ...


----------



## jahtrip (May 18, 2009)

Hey man!! what u build looks fantastic... im in a build bud box.... and when i see this.... It motivates me to build a grow room!! Good job! + rep
and + rep again!! peace


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

just got done with my stealth gauges


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

jahtrip said:


> Hey man!! what u build looks fantastic... im in a build bud box.... and when i see this.... It motivates me to build a grow room!! Good job! + rep
> and + rep again!! peace


 thanks man!!!yeah it took alot of thought and then time,and of corse money, i havent even added up my reciepts yet .....My Mom motivated me to get my medical card and go for it so i did !!yeah i live with my mom and niece , my dad died in 2008 so i moved back to Montana from seattle.... to take care of my mom , ( she is in a wheel chair ) but yeah so i said fuck it, had the money to do it and did!! this little room is built just like a house with windows , it was fun


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

so today i will be puting seeds in some Promix BX


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 18, 2009)

dam man fuking nice setup .........thanks for posting the link in the other thread ...... i like the stealth gauges, i have somthing like that but hahaha i just put my thermostats in a shirt pocket hahaha ghetto i know but hey the shirt is always hanging there.....


dont worry man i will start spreading the word.....i hate when journals get no replys i just went threw my whole grow and i am happy has hell that i had the hand full of people i did ...... since theres tons of people on here it would be nice to see people enjoying your hard


Well right on man thanks like i said for posting the link in the othe thread i might have missed this journal if you didnt ..... been busy latley with harvest and drying now for a road trip woo hoo i am leaving n 3 hours cant wait........have fun man looking forward to reading the updates when i get back .........hang in there dont let the journal die


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

my laides will have good water with my BMO produsts


----------



## dontpanicorganic (May 18, 2009)

badass, check out my organic grow here..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/183348-600watt-secret-jardin-organic-dj.html


----------



## nowdamit (May 18, 2009)

dude nice fucken job looks bad ass , cant wait to see the end results!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

dontpanicorganic said:


> badass, check out my organic grow here..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/183348-600watt-secret-jardin-organic-dj.html


 Badass dude ,this shit is kinda fun


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> dam man fuking nice setup .........thanks for posting the link in the other thread ...... i like the stealth gauges, i have somthing like that but hahaha i just put my thermostats in a shirt pocket hahaha ghetto i know but hey the shirt is always hanging there.....
> 
> 
> dont worry man i will start spreading the word.....i hate when journals get no replys i just went threw my whole grow and i am happy has hell that i had the hand full of people i did ...... since theres tons of people on here it would be nice to see people enjoying your hard
> ...


thanks hulk, feels good to hear comments and shit, yeah i spent alot of time on this thing hope it does good


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

nowdamit said:


> dude nice fucken job looks bad ass , cant wait to see the end results!!


 thanks nowdamit you will see the whole grow


----------



## dj crane (May 18, 2009)

On the advice of me bro hulk i checked out your grow, becasuse of the fact your grow looks awesome, i', subscribed.

i love the room, i;'m a carpenter and very much want to do a set-up similar to yours!! i'll def be watching, good luck bro!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

dj crane said:


> On the advice of me bro hulk i checked out your grow, becasuse of the fact your grow looks awesome, i', subscribed.
> 
> i love the room, i;'m a carpenter and very much want to do a set-up similar to yours!! i'll def be watching, good luck bro!!


So what do you think, how will it do , is this enough light for the size of my room
i allready think i need more intake, with the exhaust on you can barly open the door


----------



## dj crane (May 18, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> So what do you think, how will it do , is this enough light for the size of my room
> i allready think i need more intake, with the exhaust on you can barly open the door


i did go through your whole journel, but if you would be so kind, could you run me through your lights and your exchaust and your whole set-up again, this way i get a better idea of what you have/.need


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

dj crane said:


> i did go through your whole journel, but if you would be so kind, could you run me through your lights and your exchaust and your whole set-up again, this way i get a better idea of what you have/.need


 ok the room is 48 sq ft the lights are 2 400w air cooled HPS/MH from hydrofarm exhaust is a s&p 150 and the intake is a 100x fan, then the in room circulator fan


----------



## dj crane (May 18, 2009)

so your exchaust is 150 cfm? how powerful is your intake? in cfm. what are the temps looking like? with air cooled 400w i dont think temps will be an issue, as the negative pressure you are feeling is good, it means your room is throwing out more then is in the room so it is taking it from elsewere, if you have a carbon filter, which it looks likke you do, this is the best way to eliminate odors. if you had positive pressure, then air from the grow room would overflow into surronding areas, which would carrey the smell those pants are going to make


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 18, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> ok the room is 48 sq ft the lights are 2 400w air cooled HPS/MH from hydrofarm exhaust is a s&p 150 and the intake is a 100x fan, then the in room circulator fan


 
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=59

Just what i found real quick .... i believe you could have gone with 2 - 1000 wats cootubed and would have been fine and the more light the better (bigger nugs) i believe but i am still new



P.S. shit man for some reason i always look in the background in pics hahaha weirdo i know but i saw your logs out the back door nice man haha everyone is like logs woo hoo lmao but to me i am thinking of what i can build with them or chop them up for firewood but those look to good for firewood.... you planning on building anything out of them jw haha


----------



## dj crane (May 18, 2009)

Also, you should comp[letly exchaust your room every three min, so if your exchaust is 150cfm, that will do a 450 Ft3 room in three min, if your room is bigger then that you should think about a bigger exchaust


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=59
> 
> Just what i found real quick .... i believe you could have gone with 2 - 1000 wats cootubed and would have been fine and the more light the better (bigger nugs) i believe but i am still new
> 
> ...


 i know but the sunbursts only come in 400w, i wanted all in one units


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

dj crane said:


> Also, you should comp[letly exchaust your room every three min, so if your exchaust is 150cfm, that will do a 450 Ft3 room in three min, if your room is bigger then that you should think about a bigger exchaust


 no the exhaust is 293/218 cfm
and the intake is 135/100 cfm
and even with the intake off and the exhaust on it pulls threw the intake, i havent really cycled my stuff 18/6 or any thing, mybe i should turn on the lights and cycle it


----------



## dj crane (May 18, 2009)

i would turn on the intake, and see how the pressure acts then, i would say your exchaust and intake are prob perfect


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2009)

Do you have car intake filters on your setup? I'm wondering becuase I'm looking for a filter for the air that goes through my lights... but most aren't high flow enough, but I never considered high flow auto intakes. Are you the Earnhardt fan?

Amazing build by the way... is that what you do for a profession? It looks like it with the quality building you did. If you grow your plants half as well as you constructed their room, you're going to have some dank.

I run 650w for 7 sq/ft. 2 - 400's is no where near capacity for your space, but you don't need to have everything running at the limit. If this is just for personal and family/ friends you aren't going to need the weight 2 - 1000's would produce. 2 - 400's should give you more than enough (i would imagine).

props to huld nugs for getting me to this journal. Awesome work so far MyGTO2007. Damn... do you have a gto? You're lucky if you do... I thought they stopped making them in 05 or 06. Whatever, I'm probably reading to much into your name.


----------



## dj crane (May 18, 2009)

Oh yea, jigg in the house!! Now all you need is bigjesse and this thread will give you plenty of advice.


----------



## dontpanicorganic (May 18, 2009)

thats not a car filter, its a carbon filter by international growers supply, they also make a organic hepa filter in the same shape, except blue..

i think they can handle something upwards of 500+ cfm... i need the hepa bad for my tent.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Do you have car intake filters on your setup? I'm wondering becuase I'm looking for a filter for the air that goes through my lights... but most aren't high flow enough, but I never considered high flow auto intakes. Are you the Earnhardt fan?
> 
> Amazing build by the way... is that what you do for a profession? It looks like it with the quality building you did. If you grow your plants half as well as you constructed their room, you're going to have some dank.
> 
> ...


 thanks for the replys jig, and no they arent car filters, they look like them huh. i will post a pic of them, and no i dont do that for a living, just had a vision in my head and went for it, actually im a certified Auto mech, done tunnel boring for about 5 yrs(under ground mining)just wanted to build it right the first time.and i hope i will have dank, and yes im a montana medical patient so all this is personal stuff, i can legally have 6 plants, on any cycle i want , just cant go over 6 at any given time.....i hope 2 400's do the job, if not i will buy more lights, or if my room is to big for my lights i will cut my room in half ....Thank you Hulk for directing to this thread 
And also i dont have a GTO i fucking wish, i just have a 99 Grand Prix GTP(pic)and yes they did stop making in 06, i say a proto the other day of a 2012 gto, but who nows!


----------



## bryant228 (May 18, 2009)

Very nice bro. I'm impressed. You've kept everything very clean and organized. And very professional. Keep it up and good luck.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

you guys are making this all worth building my grow room!!!!
Fucking BasAss!!!!!!!
here fellow stoners
PUFF,PUFF.........PASS


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

Mygt: nice op..

we have some very similair grows going on bro...hmm...both going down in MT...both framed in2 garage..(urs a little cleaner lol), and both of our footprints are 7x7 approx. funny shit.

anyways i was runnin a 600, and a 400 but added a 1000watter..thus 2k over 50sqaure feet. in my opion you'll do fine with the 400's ..on ur first one itll be easier to mange temps with those lights..but u may want to upgrade eventually. as far as the exhaust i find my 180 cfm active air...is not nearly enought, which has drove me to an window a.c unit...and now im gettn a 6'' hydrofarm 400cfm fan...let ur friendly neighbor know if u need n ething...Peace


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Mygt: nice op..
> 
> we have some very similair grows going on bro...hmm...both going down in MT...both framed in2 garage..(urs a little cleaner lol), and both of our footprints are 7x7 approx. funny shit.
> 
> anyways i was runnin a 600, and a 400 but added a 1000watter..thus 2k over 50sqaure feet. in my opion you'll do fine with the 400's ..on ur first one itll be easier to mange temps with those lights..but u may want to upgrade eventually. as far as the exhaust i find my 180 cfm active air...is not nearly enought, which has drove me to an window a.c unit...and now im gettn a 6'' hydrofarm 400cfm fan...let ur friendly neighbor know if u need n ething...Peace


yeah no shit huh
im hoping the 2 400w will work,and that i dont have very many problems getting shit where it needs to be!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

Hey got a question.......can i go from one of those clear Solo Drinking cups when its ready straight into 5 gal containers or should i go to a 1 gal container, then when needed to the 5 gal.....


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

once roots fill those clear dixie cups to where when u pull em out, u have a small dense rootball all dirt included, id feel confident putting them in their final pots...


MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey got a question.......can i go from one of those clear Solo Drinking cups when its ready straight into 5 gal containers or should i go to a 1 gal container, then when needed to the 5 gal.....


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

BadAss dude cool, im planting my germd ladies, what do i water them with ,plain water or some BMO"S SPT ??


----------



## tahoe58 (May 18, 2009)

first class set up there sir. It is very obvius that you went through a lot of planning and efort to get to where you are. I am going to save you construction photos for the time when I am prepared to have a room instead of a box....like someone else said. Sry to hear bout ur dad. And taking care of ur mom, good on ya! I look forward to watching this grow. Thanks for all your efforts to keep us updated. Walk on!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> first class set up there sir. It is very obvius that you went through a lot of planning and efort to get to where you are. I am going to save you construction photos for the time when I am prepared to have a room instead of a box....like someone else said. Sry to hear bout ur dad. And taking care of ur mom, good on ya! I look forward to watching this grow. Thanks for all your efforts to keep us updated. Walk on!


 DUDE!!!! Nice avitar.....
and yes alot of planning and effort
thanks for my Dad, and its my only mom so i have to do it !!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2009)

ok their in dirt, now what kind of light right off the bat , do i start them on 18/6 or what..( check it out i got a six pack of buds)


----------



## dankmango (May 19, 2009)

excited, I like 18/6 so equipment gets a break, plus a break on bills. I also believe in circadian rhythm playing a part,and nights being important. but its all up to you, just more than 12 hours till you wanna flower. lookin good bro

keep them pretty far away from a HID so they dont get sun bleached or anything, and dont burn them with nutes.


----------



## dj crane (May 19, 2009)

Yea i would go 18/6 untill your ready to flower. For flowering you should use a MH, or a Enhanced HPS like i have, they will give the plant what it needs in that stage.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 19, 2009)

yeah cool ,i put them in another place with couple hundred watts of fluro's till i get my room dialed in..
well fuck ,checked my room ,lights just went off and temps were 90, but thats without my fans on my lights hooked up.my 4x4x4 Y should be here tomorrow. then i will check it again.....
If not i will buy another S&P 150 and put it inline with my other 150 and suck some shit out, or maybe it needs more cold intake, cause my garage stays cool even when its hot outside, i dont know i hope it dont take forever to dial this shit in, cause i get frustrated easy when shit dont go as planed


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2009)

One little thing, don't know if it would help much (as garages stay pretty cool), but I think I remember your intake being a few feet up. I know construction is finished, but the lower the intake the lower the airtemps it collects.

Not like that is going to fix it all, but it might help a degree or two.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 19, 2009)

yeah thought about that allready dude
so i put a therm up their, its 66
and my light cycle starts at 9pm and went till 3pm the next day, so that will be the coolest parts of the On cycle,plus here in this part of MT it says cool at night, So im thinking that im needing more intake
Cause last night i was doing some checking with exhaust and the intake
seems like the exhaust is doing its job, with it on and the intake off, you can feel the exhaust pull air threw the intake port.and with the fan on it's not really that much difference


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 19, 2009)

ok im all caught up now haha took me a lil to read thru but very impressed with ur room build and all the details. also glad to see u built in a floor. i was watching another garage room grow cuz i wanted to do sumthing similar and he put the containers on the cold hard floor and his roots went into shock and took forever to have the stunted plants start growing once he figured it out and put them on pallets.

but for transplanting ud be best of to transplant into final container like sumone else had mentioned. after cloning, transplanting is the second most traumatic experiance a plant can go thru so the less transplanted the better. especially indoors when ure growing at rapid speed compared to like my outdoor grow.

ur exhaust mite wanna bump it up sum. my dad owns a AC company and explained to me about CFM. CFM ratings are only for the fan alone. with no duct work, and when u add longer ducting and a carbon filter it creates "static" which lowers ur CFM. also when u bend the duct work at 90degrees like i thought i miteve seen u cut the velocity in half. 

but def stoked to follow this grow and see ur results,

scribed and rep+ for takin care of ur mom!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 20, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ok im all caught up now haha took me a lil to read thru but very impressed with ur room build and all the details. also glad to see u built in a floor. i was watching another garage room grow cuz i wanted to do sumthing similar and he put the containers on the cold hard floor and his roots went into shock and took forever to have the stunted plants start growing once he figured it out and put them on pallets.
> 
> but for transplanting ud be best of to transplant into final container like sumone else had mentioned. after cloning, transplanting is the second most traumatic experiance a plant can go thru so the less transplanted the better. especially indoors when ure growing at rapid speed compared to like my outdoor grow.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Boo Man !!
Yeah thats why i put a floor , i live in Montana..... And Plus if you keep the garage door closed during the day it stays cool in their anyway, but the thought of not having a floor crossed my mind, cause it would've helped keeping the temps down!! was going to suspend them up somehow ........but with the other thought of wanting to seal it all up, over ruled(cause i dont like fucking spiders!!)my Plans!!!
been playing with the exhaust and intake alittle.4hrs of the lights on it was already 86 in their.......so i took off the filter to my intake, that maybe doubled the intake ,that kicked it down about 6 deg, I got another S&P 150 293 cfm coming, to either add to my exhaust or replace my 4'' intake, either way something will work
I was also searching the net on Air movement and neg pressure ,positive pressure and shit like that......Wow thats interesting kindof, especially when you need it for this stuff....yeah its funny you say about the fan is rated for the fan, start adding ducting and shit it takes away CFM's,I read about that today... kinda like the less accessories you have on yer Motor the more HorsePower you will have
and yeah I got some of those 5 gal nursery buckets, will that do the job, or should i go with 7 gal ??


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 20, 2009)

What The Hell
426 Views
50 REPLYS
Oh well


----------



## tilemaster (May 20, 2009)

throw out the mt stays cold thing...i figured the same thing on my venture to grow in this state..but regardless. of that , nature says if u use multilple HID's ...its gonna cook...hmm i recommend moving toward a 6'' can fan for exhaust thats pusing at least 300cfm...if ur heart is set on those 4'' exhausts..you probably will need 2...im fighting same issues in full bud.. ive got 2000w...and 6'' can fan pulln, and a.c rockin still hot. wuts ur exhaust..is it passive...

do u have a elevated subfloor and recessed water heater in ur garage..if so theres a crawl space underneath right? if thats the case ...turn that in2 ur intake from under the house..thatll help alot...

just tryn to help..my main prob in my mt garage grow is the heat..even tho ambient temps are way lower in the garage..vs the house.. get a me..and ya the view vs response things happens..not everybody that looks is prepared to answer..some just shoppn for ideas, not givn input..give and take thing






MyGTO2007 said:


> What The Hell
> 426 Views
> 50 REPLYS
> Oh well


----------



## tilemaster (May 20, 2009)

and to the other guy with multiple hids...settin pots down on slab aint drawn shit for cold in2 the rootbase..like ur sayn ...cause his listed temp is well above 75 in the sealed op, and so are his containers...see wut i mean...its a heated room..not slowing roots down a bit by placing on slab..in op's case it doesnt make any diff, since hes got the elevated plywood floor..i just think thier too much emphasis on not settn ur pots on slab, when its not considered most big ops are hitting 85 +++ and this no longer matters


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> What The Hell
> 426 Views
> 50 REPLYS
> Oh well


Actually you are on a flyer. Most people get 3 replys from their frist 500 views (in my estimation). You are seriously a popular person, trust me.

And I understand if you have a fear or something, but I love spiders... they only eat insects (well the kind of spiders that hand around the house anyways). I'd rather have spiders, than flies, moths, mosqitos, etc. And some might suggest getting rid of all the insects, but my house is almost 100 years old... hard to fill in all the cracks and holes.

5 gal bags should be fine. I don't do soil, but have read a lot of journals of people who did and they grew really big plants under really big lights in 5 gal bags. That should be fine.

Also exhausting air doesn't necessarily need a filter... especially now. My plants didn't start smelling very much until maybe week 5 or 6 after showing flowers which was about 11-12 weeks after I put the plants in... and those were from clones... my point is you should have at least 3 months before things start "stinking"... 

detroit rock city forever


----------



## dankmango (May 20, 2009)

I did 5 gallon buckets last time and they got to be way too big, you can veg in them for like 3 months before they slow down, then I just pulled them out, beat up their roots, and replanted them on top of some fresh soil in the buckets before flowering so they had space to grow down. I have seen trees in a 5 gallon like 5 feet tall. And yeah you are really popular bro, just remember half this site is kids lookin at dank buds just to look at them, and you dont have any buds yet so they look then leave. no worries just keep on doin your thing


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 20, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> throw out the mt stays cold thing...i figured the same thing on my venture to grow in this state..but regardless. of that , nature says if u use multilple HID's ...its gonna cook...hmm i recommend moving toward a 6'' can fan for exhaust thats pusing at least 300cfm...if ur heart is set on those 4'' exhausts..you probably will need 2...im fighting same issues in full bud.. ive got 2000w...and 6'' can fan pulln, and a.c rockin still hot. wuts ur exhaust..is it passive...
> 
> do u have a elevated subfloor and recessed water heater in ur garage..if so theres a crawl space underneath right? if thats the case ...turn that in2 ur intake from under the house..thatll help alot...
> 
> just tryn to help..my main prob in my mt garage grow is the heat..even tho ambient temps are way lower in the garage..vs the house.. get a me..and ya the view vs response things happens..not everybody that looks is prepared to answer..some just shoppn for ideas, not givn input..give and take thing


I know......my exhaust is 6'' intake is 4''....but anyway took both filters off last night and temps got to 82,aand humid was @40% 2 hrs before lights out..
and you ask if i have a passive exhaust , whats that mean


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 20, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Actually you are on a flyer. Most people get 3 replys from their frist 500 views (in my estimation). You are seriously a popular person, trust me.
> 
> And I understand if you have a fear or something, but I love spiders... they only eat insects (well the kind of spiders that hand around the house anyways). I'd rather have spiders, than flies, moths, mosqitos, etc. And some might suggest getting rid of all the insects, but my house is almost 100 years old... hard to fill in all the cracks and holes.
> 
> ...


 
i know spiders are good for other insects............and yeah im doing 5 gal's
and being legal not real worried bout smell, just make the trailer court smell good LOL,LOL. just kidding ..


----------



## tilemaster (May 20, 2009)

like if ur rooms not air tight...the exhaust is slurping ur air out of the contained room...but drawing air from ur garage through air leaks..this is passive action..


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 20, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> like if ur rooms not air tight...the exhaust is slurping ur air out of the contained room...but drawing air from ur garage through air leaks..this is passive action..


 the room is pretty sealed, look back at some pics of the build, all siding was sealed with sealer...before sheet rock was put on it got sealed........ but i do have 4'' intake fan the is blowing in air....you can here it sucking threw the door cracks and stuff like that.......i got another 6in coming


----------



## tilemaster (May 20, 2009)

i think you'll like the 6 much better...that may be the ticket...


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 20, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i think you'll like the 6 much better...that may be the ticket...


 yeah dude. i think having a 6'' exhaust and a 6'' intake that will be the ticket.. ive been doing alot of research on air movement that its not even funny......im type guy that looks up everything, a person can never know to much right......
look up *thermodynamics* i think its got alot to do with Grow rooms to.
my temps last night were 84, so taking off both filters helped out by 6 deg's.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 20, 2009)

Just went through the whole thread. Looking amazing! I can only hope my medical grow is half as good as yours. Of course I don't have as much space. lol
I grew up in Missoula...it's beautiful out there!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 20, 2009)

g00sEgg said:


> Just went through the whole thread. Looking amazing! I can only hope my medical grow is half as good as yours. Of course I don't have as much space. lol
> I grew up in Missoula...it's beautiful out there!


 thanks dude
i had a vision and went for it !!!
cool i used to live in missoula 01-05, now im bout 250 east from there


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

250? miles...bozone?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 21, 2009)

Hey dude,

Nice looking set up got got there. I wish I could build one like that. Just dont have the room. Those fans make much noise? I seen one guy build a box around them and suspend it to quiet it down some.

Yea, that vacume thing? I had a 10x10 room I was pumping two 180 cfm out and passive in. didnt work, lol you could hear the air sucking under the door. 

Sure is fun to fuck with isnt it? I catch a buzz and tweak on my shit all the time.

Yea, I will stick around, I wanna see some buds!
​.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 22, 2009)

Yea man looks like your getting things started over there....... aww there so young memories take pictures they grow up fast


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 23, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Nice looking set up got got there. I wish I could build one like that. Just dont have the room. Those fans make much noise? I seen one guy build a box around them and suspend it to quiet it down some.
> 
> ...


Hey Dude Thanks !!
only fan i've ever owned, so not sure how loud they are compared to others....i think to noise they make is just air movement


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 26, 2009)

5 Day's today,feed a little mix SPT 3 days ago !!holy shit dude's you can plainly see that she grew overnight !! what the hell


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 26, 2009)

plus im a little happier, now that i figured that i dont need both 400's going right now,so i turned one off, well fuck me !! now it stays 76 deg's 43% humidity..............so thats like perfect right ?? like i said before been doing some research on pos pressure and negitive pressure, kinda cool how that shit works huh ! seems like you need to equal out the pressure ,you got to give the exhaust something to suck out, so im going with more colder intake. i dont know we will see, just sounds like a logical answer, started to look stuff up and work on some mathmatical problems
on square foot cfm's for that size room and shit like that, and it takes me to needing more intake, so tomorrow when my new S&P 150 gets here i will see...
and what i have for exhaust and intake right now works perfect with one 400, then it needs to be double the intake and exhaust to handle 2 400's . does this theroy sound logicial to anybody ????


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 26, 2009)

so hey guys i have this filter setup and was wondering about it says that its 99% clorine free and 98% sediment. now will that 1% still kill my BMO products !?? and what kind of meter do i need to test my water ??


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 26, 2009)

is 20 in away far enough 
put my hand on them and its not hot and their it a breeze down their ???


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 26, 2009)

how do i donate to RIU !! does anybody know??


----------



## MaintMan (May 26, 2009)

Hey man I'm jealous I still live in a non med state but there working on it this year. Not sure on the chlorine but I'm interested too. To be safe you can prob water them in with distilled water and after you filter your other water just let it set in a resivoir for 24 hrs+ and you should be fine.
Distance was something inwondered alot about, a concensus is around 18 in to encourage vertical growth butyou canhave them as close asyou like providedthat they don't show signs of light stress or bleaching just take a temp reading ontop of the plant and if it's in ur desired temp range then rock on.

You will see a noticeable diff in yeild with the 7 gal over the 5. Plus if you are going to train hst or lst you will want theextra root space to support all those colas. Imgoing with 12 gals in my big indoor grow and ittl bworth it.

I yeah are you intaking the same air that's being exhausted into the room/ garage ifso youshoud consider wasting the exhaust outside to keep garage cooler

Keep up the good work


----------



## dankmango (May 26, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> You will see a noticeable diff in yeild with the 7 gal over the 5. Plus if you are going to train hst or lst you will want theextra root space to support all those colas. Imgoing with 12 gals in my big indoor grow and ittl bworth it.


you dont need anything bigger than a 5 gallon. 5 gallon's with 4-6 week veg will always yield around a qp in right conditions, which is what everybody should have inside....... You could put the same plant in a 1 gallon too. do some research and youll see plenty of people growin zips in a dixie cup n shit. unless your in high times mag, 5 gallon is plenty. Now if your the wizard of buzz growin that grape ape, you need the 15 gallon containers to get some pounds out of the room. 7 gallon containers would be good for half pound per plant with ease. got any pics of these big girls indoors? Id like to see what kind of trees your running maint.......

here are great examples of something that requires over 5 gallons of medium: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/161675-pics-new-girls.html

i dont think you need something that big, but maybe


----------



## MaintMan (May 26, 2009)

Hey dank, no doubt will you get awsome results outa 5 gals don't get me wrong I'm just advocating that since he can grow legal and is limited to 6 plants only and he has reasonable space that as you pointed out he could possibly double his yield per run and still use the same power. Since he hasn't mentioned what type of methods ( scrog / lst/ hst/ straight up one cola) he could greatly benifit on increasing his pot size to maximize his efforts in whatever he decides.

Check out M blazes grow it's called pics of the new girls... These are the monsters I intend to grow ( outlined in my grow journal) sorry for no link I'm still typin on my iPhone till tomar when I get off work and can finally use a computer to visit rui ( been a month on the iPhone)

My gto you asked a while back if you had enough light for your grow( I think before the temp issues) I would suggest gettin at least one more 400, 
Did you ever hook up the cooltubes?
Whatever you decide I'll be watching, keep it up


----------



## MaintMan (May 26, 2009)

Hey dank, just realized u had the link to M blazes grow... That's what I'm working on now.. Very similar... And I expect similar results... I'm tired of many harvests and I want to take a vacation and not worry bout the girls . Illbe done in time to go tithe beach at end of summer with enough to last till I start up again next year


----------



## dankmango (May 27, 2009)

yuppers, I just think about how many seeds he popped, compared to how big his room is, and he would fill it up real nice with 5, but a nice 7 would be cool to. I just get water from the culligan machines or whatever tyoe is in front of the store i go to. 5 gallons of water for 1.25. If that filter works though you'd be set. maybe just hook it up n try it. I think the worst that could happen is yellow tips on your leaves. not sure but i bet it is safe


----------



## MaintMan (May 27, 2009)

i think hes wondering and so am i if the 1% chlorine is going to kill his benificial bacteria and such...on the lable for mine it says clearly use non chlorinated water...is this an absoloute 0 thing or is close...ie the filter or air-ing the water out and acceptable watering source for use with these products


----------



## tahoe58 (May 27, 2009)

I don't know for sure but as a biologist, sensitivities vary and it might well be within the limit of exposure for certain types. I had understood that leaving tapwater open to the air, the chlorine will be released as a gas over a period of 12-24hrs. In my case, I always leave my water stand in open containers, to get to room temp and release the chlorine - if so. Never actually done anything fancy to determine if I was achieving my desired result. But then I don't even pH my water or nuthin either../...anyhow just a plain response and not with very many certainties....?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 27, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> Hey man I'm jealous I still live in a non med state but there working on it this year. Not sure on the chlorine but I'm interested too. To be safe you can prob water them in with distilled water and after you filter your other water just let it set in a resivoir for 24 hrs+ and you should be fine.
> Distance was something inwondered alot about, a concensus is around 18 in to encourage vertical growth butyou canhave them as close asyou like providedthat they don't show signs of light stress or bleaching just take a temp reading ontop of the plant and if it's in ur desired temp range then rock on.
> 
> You will see a noticeable diff in yeild with the 7 gal over the 5. Plus if you are going to train hst or lst you will want theextra root space to support all those colas. Imgoing with 12 gals in my big indoor grow and ittl bworth it.
> ...


No dude, my exhaust is going out and up in the attic, intake is being taken out of the cold garage !and for what im doing 5 gal will do just fine


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 27, 2009)

dankmango said:


> yuppers, I just think about how many seeds he popped, compared to how big his room is, and he would fill it up real nice with 5, but a nice 7 would be cool to. I just get water from the culligan machines or whatever tyoe is in front of the store i go to. 5 gallons of water for 1.25. If that filter works though you'd be set. maybe just hook it up n try it. I think the worst that could happen is yellow tips on your leaves. not sure but i bet it is safe


 reason for doing 6 is because i can , next crop im doing 3 veg and 3 flower so i can keep it rotating, just wanted to see how good i can do on 6 of them


----------



## FTGMan (May 28, 2009)

nice setup man 
hope your grow yields out great
you got some killer strains keep up the good work


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> so hey guys i have this filter setup and was wondering about it says that its 99% clorine free and 98% sediment. now will that 1% still kill my BMO products !?? and what kind of meter do i need to test my water ??


I don't know... but I would guess the 1% or less clorine would be ok. Write an email to BMO... they'll let you know for sure.

To test water it is good to get a combo tds/ph meter. Tds - total dissolved solids, measured in ppm and ec. These meters also measure water temp. I got mine for $140 delivered and I'm very happy with it.

http://www.gchydro.com/HANNA+GroCheck+Combo+Meter+-+pH+&+TDS+Meter.html



MyGTO2007 said:


> is 20 in away far enough put my hand on them and its not hot and their it a breeze down their ???


You can get the lights as close as possible without stressing the plants. As long as they plants seem happy, it is far enough. After my plants were nicely rooted for a couple weeks I lowered my 400w hps to 5-6 inches off the tops. Before that the higest the light was 18 inches. My light was always aircooled though.



MyGTO2007 said:


> how do i donate to RIU !! does anybody know??


Link is at the bottom of the description

https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php


----------



## mpgkush (May 28, 2009)

Dude. I just wanted to drop a line and let you know that your grow room is by far the coolest fucking thing i have ever seen. INSANE! 
anyway good luck dude keep us posted.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 29, 2009)

Looking forward to the pic update man makes me feel like i am right in your room. 

Yea look into your water meters i know spending 150 or 200 sucks but i didnt want to and ended up spending over 200 and got two different monitors witch both suck....... I know hanna makes a really good meter for 200 ...... i think thats the same company jig uses.......Just need to check your PH, EC/PPM ec/ppm are the same just depends on the nutes and what they go by ec or ppm ..........just make sure your meter can read both so you dont need two meters ....... 


........ I use house and garden nutes they say go by EC but then my other GH nutes go by PPM and so does my monkey juice......


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 29, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know... but I would guess the 1% or less clorine would be ok. Write an email to BMO... they'll let you know for sure.
> 
> To test water it is good to get a combo tds/ph meter. Tds - total dissolved solids, measured in ppm and ec. These meters also measure water temp. I got mine for $140 delivered and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> ...


To pay for your subscription, please click the order button next to your preferred payment method and follow the instructions on the following page. 
Subscription:*Elite Rolling Society*Duration:*1 Month **Cost:*US$5.00*​went to that page and this is all it gives me, their is no instructions on the following page  ...


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2009)

Sorry bro.... the link is kinda hidden:

Elite Subscriptions 
Don't tell anyone, but I gave them $10 and got 3 months.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 29, 2009)

Hey JigFresh thats funny that you say email BMO about the 1% chlorine. i did just that on monday........and this is what she said
In an open container, that one percent of chlorine would evaporate in under an hour. You could mix directly into a product with that low of a chlorine content with no loss in performance, 
So spread that around about the water, and letting it sit in an open container all the chlorine will be gone in 24 to 48 hrs!!!!


----------



## dankmango (May 29, 2009)

thats what everyone does to tapwater I thought.


----------



## tilemaster (May 29, 2009)

i use a digital hanna meter/ec/ph..got it on this last cycle and im so glad i did..can be found at planetnatural.com which is a local vendor to you..semi local at least..but in state buisness is always good.. I fill rubbermaid trash cans..with good old tap water. let sit 2 days be4 use..i have to add like 8 capfulls of ph down per containier..but my tap sits around 8.9. im ready for some of ur pic updates 2


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 29, 2009)

dankmango said:


> thats what everyone does to tapwater I thought.


 it is , but with my filter system it says 99% chlorine removel, so i wanted to know how long for the 1% to evaporate, or if that will hurt my BMO products thats all.....no harm done


----------



## olosto (May 29, 2009)

Nice Grow +reps

Saw your post on another thread. Good job going legal! Its a much better feeling knowing you don't have to worry about getting busted!

Edit: My 99% c free ro water goes right to seedlings or reses. the 1% is harmless imo...


----------



## NutterBudder (May 30, 2009)

You've definately done some research. Super clean set up!

I'm getting my prop 215 caregiver card tomorrow so i can grow legally... and i can't feckin wait haha

I'm subscribed. Ready to watch these babies grow. rep for you


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the + reps ,all the BadAss comments ,the advice from all, So far things are very good,Just might have to change shit alittle, Intake wasnt big enough, went with a 6'' intake instead of a 4", got the chlorine in the water thing out of the way, im just learning like a muther fucker !!
Ok heres some Pic's of 12 days old, check out the white widow, how the leaves are, its trippy, tell me if these are good for almost 2 weeks old ?


----------



## dankmango (May 30, 2009)

yeah they look good bro. I usually judge overall health by color of the leaves n how they sit. (like if they are praying from heat or something)Yours all look nice n healthy.


----------



## pinkfloydy (May 30, 2009)

Nice set up & nice array of lovely green

Scribed...... Good luck man.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 30, 2009)

looking strong and healthy to me. aww there so cute when there this young its like a little baby


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

are u incorperating any skillz like supercropping..topping, lsitng or fimming in2 ur veg..btw yes those look very good short and stout for almost 2 weeks...looks like ur starting out right..its a shame when u see some1 over watering a droopy seedling..ur s look good..shit those fan leaves are thick..good to here u got the bigger intake..good luck w/ ur baby girls


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 30, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> are u incorperating any skillz like supercropping..topping, lsitng or fimming in2 ur veg..btw yes those look very good short and stout for almost 2 weeks...looks like ur starting out right..its a shame when u see some1 over watering a droopy seedling..ur s look good..shit those fan leaves are thick..good to here u got the bigger intake..good luck w/ ur baby girls


i have read alittle about what you say, supercropping,topping,lsitng, fimming, scrog and stuff like that, dont know any of it tho


----------



## slackjack (May 30, 2009)

hell yea, thats a great room GTO! Can't wait to see it fill in, +rep!


----------



## dj crane (May 30, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> i have read alittle about what you say, supercropping,topping,lsitng, fimming, scrog and stuff like that, dont know any of it tho


 
trust me bro, read up on it, you should def top, or some other sort of supercropping, it will def be worth it!!!


----------



## robotninja (May 30, 2009)

Looks good so far man. You should defiantly look into topping and super-cropping, it's well worth it. More bud and less stretching, never a bad thing 

I'm growing a haze variety as well, if SLH is anything like SSH then go easy on the nutrient strengths. She is sensitive to high nutrients. Learned that the hard way midway through flowering


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Guys, feels good to be able to do this legally, BADASS !!!!

Ok Yeah, so where do i find out how to do LST, supercropping , topping and all that, is their places i can go to read up on it and see pic's of how to do it or what ??


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

i could explain all this but my paragraphs suk...so im gonna say the grow faq...id lean of fimming lsting and topping..i use all of them at different points of veg...supercropping too but with this last mentioned technique it takes the plant some recovery time which im not keen on...so i try to stick to to the others..and i dont c any stunting or slowed growth where i def see it with the supercropp...altho the plants better for it if u have the time and patience...2week lag..u dig? all these methods make for a heavy yielder..multi headed beast going in2 flower..def recommended...


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> so where do i find out how to do LST, supercropping , topping and all that, is their places i can go to read up on it and see pic's of how to do it or what ??


I know of this really cool website that tells you all about stuff like this, almost everything about growing pot you could want to know. I don't know if I should tell everyone where it is though???

Sorry... I had to say that. Here's one on topping... (and don't worry you don't need to read the whole thing)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/13820-fimming-topping-101-a.html

You could also search supercropping in the 'riu' search. Maybe a tag search, you'll see what I mean (i think).

https://www.rollitup.org/search.php

https://www.rollitup.org/tags/

I think topping is the easiest, becuase you just cut it and leave it. However topping and doing LST can have the same effect as a scrog with no screen, spreading the plant out for more buds and better light usage. Check this guys thread for that technique.... it's pretty cool, but might be too much work for the 6 plants you got. (again this is freaking long, you don't need to read the whole thing to get the training idea)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/181208-mammaths-stealth-cabinet-grow-journals.html

I have to say... I think it's great that you have all different strains, but I think it's really going to keep you on your toes. I have 5 of 1 and 1 of another and it always amazes me how different they are and how I have to treat them so differently. And both of mine are supposedly the same flower time and close in indica/sativa mix. It will be wild for you with a broader range. 

You shouldn't worry or anything, just be ready for excitement. It's kinda like having 6 kids your first time around (that would be fun).

I'm so jealous of when you actually have everything harvested.... that is going to be the best buffet of strains ever.


----------



## 1kooguy (May 30, 2009)

If your a MMP why not grow outdoors.You have a licence,right?Or you might not have a back yard.


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

montana is frezzing past september ..it aint nor cal weather in november be sure of that... for 1...it is possible i know a guy in Gallatin COunty..mt...close to bozeman...that has a outdoor op...he throws 3-4 foot clones vegged under 1000w mh outside be4 june 1st...trys to have them finshed by september...Is cold up here hommie...


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 30, 2009)

1kooguy said:


> If your a MMP why not grow outdoors.You have a licence,right?Or you might not have a back yard.


 Yeah , what TileMaster said
Plus dont have anywhere i can do it outside......


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

Heres 2 ladies in veg under cfl 180w. pinner i know..but its temp..mh soon for em..but i havent been hurtn for it..i have a buddy that keeps abundant large good gene clones..which until recently wuz a major problem around my parts....

ne who.....these 2 ladies have been fimmed and supercropped..the 1 on the right ww...has been supercropped and fimed...the blueberry on the left just fimmed..

id say if u didnt have limits and were growing hella plants..packem in small containers fill ur room and stake them leaving the maristem intact..cause theyd be small plants...but in ur case..id top..or fimm the fuck out em..and get some monster cola's ...good luck gto ill be watchn..ive pulled up my internet chair..







MyGTO2007 said:


> Yeah , what TileMaster said
> Plus dont have anywhere i can do it outside......


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 30, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I know of this really cool website that tells you all about stuff like this, almost everything about growing pot you could want to know. I don't know if I should tell everyone where it is though???
> 
> Sorry... I had to say that. Here's one on topping... (and don't worry you don't need to read the whole thing)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for all the cool shit to look up Jig....like you said topping looks the easiest....LST looks like a pain in the ASS!! and supercropping not for what im doing, just personal smoke is all......... SO what yer telling me is with my 6 diff strains that i will have my hands full huh, well bout ready to take Alaskin Ice and put her down by the Yellowstone river somewhere, if she dont kick it in the ass


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 1, 2009)

why the fuck do i have to keep logging in,


----------



## dankmango (Jun 1, 2009)

sometimes if you sit too long lookin at another window or something it logs you out. I think for security things. all kinds of weird things happen with this site


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 1, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> why the fuck do i have to keep logging in,


 
i hear you there man .... just come on to read and check things out you read one thread and you get kicked off before you finish.......or you type up a nice post and they get kicked and loose everything you typed grrr this site shouldnt kick us off so fast it really does suck


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah, just started to do this,i could just click RIU in my fav's and i would be logged in, but since the other day when RIU was haven prob's it does it now, Fuck thats anoying........Someone fix it !!!


----------



## dj crane (Jun 1, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> i hear you there man .... just come on to read and check things out you read one thread and you get kicked off before you finish.......or you type up a nice post and they get kicked and loose everything you typed grrr this site shouldnt kick us off so fast it really does suck


I've never had to lod in since the first time, nor haver i been kicked, could it be a security setup you have?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 1, 2009)

dj crane said:


> I've never had to lod in since the first time, nor haver i been kicked, could it be a security setup you have?


 
i have never changed any of that ..... when i first used the site i could be on for 24 hr with out getting kicked off not now


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 1, 2009)

my rui account has been hella slow 2..not booting me..but pics uploading is crap..and viewing different threads..server is on retard mode. really gets frustrating..not bein able to blaze thro pages that are already hard to read...but all the tight people keep me coming back..wut can i say


----------



## growinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome grow you have going on _*GTO*_! That is a most first class set-up! +rep4u4 the plan, thought, and execution you've shown! It's taken me two nights to get this all read(1hr ea?), and what a read it's been-this is getting better and better. And there is so much to learn and fun doing it all...it goes from a thought to a hobby to almost a way of life....hahaand your doing great!!

And about this site being slow.........? Holy SH*T! It's cut my time on here down to almost nothing as I wont sit and wait.....type up a long post and have it lose it all. I, too, have (_still)_ never had to log in again since I believe, well, it's been over a year. Click on a pic and I wait a good minute to see it! Upload?-->wont even try today. I was also a member of PG for the past few years and it just disappeared about a month ago......suprised I haven't seen a bunch of them move over here....and for all I know that site could be back up by now. I just hope that this one isn't having probs that cant get fixed. I'll go elite if it actually goes back into the site.

Sorry, _*MyGTO*_! Didn't intend to clutter up your thread with this crap, it's just that it was brought up that got me to even comment.

Great Luck to you and your garden!!

growinman


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

dont know whats going on but its getting real fucking old, especially after just donating $20 bucks


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

im afraid to type alot, cause when done typing it might say not logged in,, done that twice now


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

So anyway here is some 15 day old's


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hell Yeah, See that i passed 200 posts.......Fuck Yeah...Now I'm A Ganja Smoker Pot Head !!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok Dudes, Whats going on with the Girl !


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 2, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Ok Dudes, Whats going on with the Girl !


My guess is heat... could that be? I konw it's pretty cool in there.

Other thing could be nute burn, but it looks so minimal I wouldn't think it was that.

Either way it doesn't look very bad... if it doesn't get worse I woud't worry.


----------



## Silentbobs son (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, I think you have a heat problem but I could be wrong. If you get spots in few days it could be nutes but try increasing your airflow first. Great job on everything, just found this today. Subscribed!!


----------



## growinman (Jun 2, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> My guess is heat... could that be? I konw it's pretty cool in there.
> 
> Other thing could be nute burn, but it looks so minimal I wouldn't think it was that.
> 
> Either way it doesn't look very bad... if it doesn't get worse I woud't worry.


............RH low? I wouldn't be too worried about it at this point either unless it keeps getting worse...... But my guess is as with _*jig*_(temps/RH). Those babies are looking great!!<--definately showing indica


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

Rh is very very low in ur state dude...im here too..i fight wut looks like leaf burn and super dryness up here. humidifiers in veg for sure..and a gauge for that.. those babies look good either way..and those first couple sets of leaves will yellow and drop for sure ne way..


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 3, 2009)

now what the hell,
do they need transplanted ??


----------



## motorboater (Jun 3, 2009)

Hope it all goes well. Subscribed.

Greetings from the SW


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 3, 2009)

yea the lights exposed to those roots is not a good thing. they will push out to the edges of almost any container but I think most people like to have a minimum of 2gal and many 5gal. Some people have even experimented with a dixie cup, and although marked difference in growth and yield, the plant with sufficient water, and nutrients and light - grew. But the roots can't be exposed to light. Anyhow - I love your friggin room. What a template for "the way it should be done". Walk On !!~


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah i think their ready for their new homes ??
fuck that sucks my pots wont be here till the 8th,bought some sturdy 7 gallon's

http://plasticflowerpots.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=87


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 3, 2009)

oh ya....that be the case, then just wrap up the clear plastic cups in some manner that will effectively block the light to the roots and then kkep them adequately fed and watered and they'll be fine - at least I would think they should be. good luck.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yea the lights exposed to those roots is not a good thing. they will push out to the edges of almost any container but I think most people like to have a minimum of 2gal and many 5gal. Some people have even experimented with a dixie cup, and although marked difference in growth and yield, the plant with sufficient water, and nutrients and light - grew. But the roots can't be exposed to light. Anyhow - I love your friggin room. What a template for "the way it should be done". Walk On !!~


 thanks for that!!
just put the clear cups in some dirt in some 1 gal pots for now,they are doing fine now


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 4, 2009)

So yeah, my 6'' fan stuff showed up for my intake, and my speed control switches....so been upgrading alittle... hooked my 4''fan up to the lights..i dont have a heat problem no more


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 4, 2009)

a before a after pics


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Tahoe, i could stare at your avitar all day.Real pic ?


----------



## brucetree (Jun 4, 2009)

no need to run both of those lights at this point.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking really good man ........what are you doing with that wood box ??


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the work you do. It's all so clean and pretty. props.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 4, 2009)

brucetree said:


> no need to run both of those lights at this point.


dude !! your kidding right......... the more the better !! acturally im getting another one so i will have 2 plants under each light !! i want to get about 5000 plus lumens per sq ft... and i will get that,if i divide my room in about half, that gives me about 30 sq ft x 3 400 w hps 165000 lumens that will give me 6600 lumens per sq ft.......yeah i think that will be plenty, cause now i have 2250 lumens per sq ft... i want more i say more, more !!!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/438029d1244116880-organic-montana-medical-grow-picture-174.jpg


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, this will be fun to watch. Subscribed.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 4, 2009)

subscibed...very nice setup!.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Looking really good man ........what are you doing with that wood box ??


Hey Hulk Dude, thanks man !!
i made a new control panel.... the Wood box is for My speed control switches, i get board and like making shit out of wood, (plus its free) look at the pic


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 4, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> subscibed...very nice setup!.


 
Thanks MG69,
Its been one of my things that ive been wanting to build for a long time! Plus im Legal!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 4, 2009)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wow, this will be fun to watch. Subscribed.


Thanks Pabloesqobar !!
Dude that saying for your avitar is absolutly perrrrfect for that pic !!!!
(cause i have a stoner cat,i see that look in my cat daily)


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey, GTO

Thought I would mention something. I think the reason your plants are not growing fast is they need oxygen to the roots and they are not getting much in those plastic cups. If you have to use those cups again drill about a 3/4" hole in the bottom.

Good luck.​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 5, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey, GTO
> 
> Thought I would mention something. I think the reason your plants are not growing fast is they need oxygen to the roots and they are not getting much in those plastic cups. If you have to use those cups again drill about a 3/4" hole in the bottom.
> 
> Good luck.​


they have holes, i think Tahoe was right about the clear cups, as soon as i took them out of the wooden box i made (look at past pics) and put them straight on the room floor they started to get droppy, so i just put the cups in a gallon pot and put dirt around them to hide roots....... well now they back to kicking Ass......the clear cups are just my starter cups.....got 7 Gal pots coming on the 8th and then they will go in their................Thank You !!thats a +rep for the concern !


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 5, 2009)

while we are waiting for things to Grow !!

*WHO CAN TELL ME WHO IS IN MY AVITAR PIC*


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

Dave Lombardo?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

dude at the top could be right..with needing to only run 1 light for the first few weeks of veg..sorry to say ..ur right on with ur lumen calculaitons...and wanting to get to that coveted 6k per square foot..but id have to see how big ur little babies are but i tend to agree for the first few weeks u could pack 40 per lamp..when there bigger then spread um and fire both lights..just my 2 cents...but under those lil starte beer cups..id have everything under 1 lamp..less money spent..less heat..jst ideas


----------



## growshower (Jun 5, 2009)

looks awesome man, can't wait to see the rest, subscribed


----------



## growshower (Jun 5, 2009)

looks awesome man, can't wait to see the rest, subscribed


----------



## dankmango (Jun 5, 2009)

i can tell your excited cause you said it twice.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 5, 2009)

motorboater said:


> Dave Lombardo?


 Nope!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 5, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> dude at the top could be right..with needing to only run 1 light for the first few weeks of veg..sorry to say ..ur right on with ur lumen calculaitons...and wanting to get to that coveted 6k per square foot..but id have to see how big ur little babies are but i tend to agree for the first few weeks u could pack 40 per lamp..when there bigger then spread um and fire both lights..just my 2 cents...but under those lil starte beer cups..id have everything under 1 lamp..less money spent..less heat..jst ideas


 yeah i see the point But..............


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Come on guys, Who is the drummer in my avitar ??


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

mick jagar? lol shit i dont know old rock and rool sry


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

i have no idea who it is. 80's metal isn't my thing


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Didnt think it was going to be so hard for everyone!!(It's Eric Carr...RIP.... drummer for KISS)


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 8, 2009)

them speed control switches are badass.... got shit dialed pretty good...it peeked at 78.4 last cycle,with both lights going....and modified my intake alittle......I had to get them out of them clear cups, they werent happy ! this is them @ 20 days old happy


----------



## Silentbobs son (Jun 8, 2009)

They are looking real good. But, I thought with reflectiveness that high on the sheets it absorbs a lot of the light. I could be wrong, but I thought that is why no one can ever was mirrors. Anyone please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

shits lookn real proper..man the setup keeps lookn nicer and nicer


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silentbobs son said:


> They are looking real good. But, I thought with reflectiveness that high on the sheets it absorbs a lot of the light. I could be wrong, but I thought that is why no one can ever was mirrors. Anyone please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


(I thought with reflectiveness that high on the sheets it absorbs a lot of the light. I could be wrong, but I thought that is why no one can ever was mirrors. )

dude,not sure what you are talking about, i have 2 mill Mylar on my walls , look at the reflectiveness of it!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> shits lookn real proper..man the setup keeps lookn nicer and nicer


thanks dude. got my 7 gal pots today. went to planet natual picked up some FFOF for their new beds !! how are yours doing ?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 8, 2009)

they all be coming together real fine, my man. Healthy and vibrant. Good work, and thanks for the updates! Walk On!~


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

almost done..funny you say so..i bought some poly from planet natural this morning. I despertly want the $$$ to replace my 3 extrasun hoods for the extrasun a/c 6'' hoods..and im checking there shit out..and i see like a huge pallet of them..like 20 hoods...made me real jealous... 




MyGTO2007 said:


> thanks dude. got my 7 gal pots today. went to planet natual picked up some FFOF for their new beds !! how are yours doing ?


----------



## dj crane (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm loving it gto, check my out, i just harvestedm i'm almost embarrsed cause yours will produce bro!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 9, 2009)

dj crane said:


> i'm loving it gto, check my out, i just harvestedm i'm almost embarrsed cause yours will produce bro!!


 
I hope my room will produce....
how much did u get ?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 9, 2009)

put them in their new bed's

and the other pic is my garden stuff(fuck it snowed here the other day!)so i brought them in under some light on a timer 18/6 baby


----------



## kubrickzghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Your room is awesome.


----------



## dj crane (Jun 9, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> I hope my room will produce....
> how much did u get ?


 
i got about 1 kg wet weight, trust me bro, you will do alot better then that, i'm looking at about a half pound dried, you will blow that out of the water with your set up!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 10, 2009)

kubrickzghost said:


> Your room is awesome.


 thanks dude !!
It took alot of thinking and planning, and still am redoing shit to make it better !


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys, When do you top them ?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 10, 2009)

I asked Tracy over @ BMO A few questions
(do i add water when the bottle gets a little gone ?and when i mix up 5 gal at a time and dont use it all how long do they live the)
Her responce 
(You are welcome. Thank You for your business. Yes leaving the lid loose on the bottle so it can out gas and draw in fresh oxygen is a must. Stored in a cool, dark place the microorganisms inside will basically hibernate.
Their is no need to add water, but you can, as long as it is unchlorinated. If you pour out an ounce of SPT, then only put back in 1/4 ounce to prevent thinning down the mixture too much. 
If you mix up 5 gallons of SPT solution, it needs to be applied within 24 hours for best results. After that the mix will begin to turn anaerobic. However, if you provide a constant air source (oxygen) from a small aquarium pump, and add one teaspoon of unsulphured molasses or sugar per gallon of solution, per week, you can keep the microorganisms in your bucket alive for up to a month. At a month, the number of microorganisms will be so great, they will literally starve and die off, unless you keep adding an increasing volume of food for them.
It is really best to mix up only as much as you need, as you go. This way the ratios of bacteria to fungi are at a premium and do the most good. If bubbled for long periods of time, like more that 15 days, these ratios can shift and slightly reduce the overall effectiveness of the product.
If we can answer any other questions for you, just send us a message. Thank You again.)
Just so you all know


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

Lookin' good, as always.

btw, who was the drummer in your avatar?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 10, 2009)

motorboater said:


> Lookin' good, as always.
> 
> btw, who was the drummer in your avatar?


 look @ post #160


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

so outta curiousity..hows ur intake runnign GTO..are u pullin fresh air direct..? im suitn up to put a better intake in just curious how u doin it naturally are rooms are very similiar in footprint..and RH values..outside ambient temps..where ur temps been at lately inside it? mine have been ranging from 74-80 lights on ..with 2k runnin and my a/c going constant...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey guys, When do you top them ?


I would top when there are like 6 - 8 nodes on the plant... then I would cut off the top 3 - 5 nodes depending. Leaving between 2 - 4 nodes. Kinda cutting off most of the plant.

This is just what I have done, not proven, not scientific.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 10, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I would top when there are like 6 - 8 nodes on the plant... then I would cut off the top 3 - 5 nodes depending. Leaving between 2 - 4 nodes. Kinda cutting off most of the plant.
> 
> This is just what I have done, not proven, not scientific.


 wow that much, im working on about 5 nodes now, i though u just cut the new stuff off the top ?


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 11, 2009)

Hiya bud, nice tight little deal you got goin' here. I'm definitely a fan of the super clean!  

I really like M Blaze's take on when and where to cut a plant... 

Looking forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 13, 2009)

these are 25 days old


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 13, 2009)

Mmm those ladies are real beauts!  how long do you plan on vegging before switching to 12/12?


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 13, 2009)

Just stoppin' by to check how things are going.
Lookin' good!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 13, 2009)

me too, checking in. I love that room. I gonna make me a room like that. plants are looking sweet. Lots of variety. I'm starting to understand the trend towards that for some individual growers. Its looking like I'm heading i that direction too. Walk On!~


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking good man girls seem to be loving the room..............any group pics  always nice seeing the room with the girls in it


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 13, 2009)

Damn guys i just realized something!! My mom has one of those oxygen machines that you plug into the wall. How do i use it? When do i use it? How much do i use? Its even adjustable.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 13, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> Mmm those ladies are real beauts!  how long do you plan on vegging before switching to 12/12?


I'm not sure 15" or 8 weeks. Which ever comes first.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> me too, checking in. I love that room. I gonna make me a room like that. plants are looking sweet. Lots of variety. I'm starting to understand the trend towards that for some individual growers. Its looking like I'm heading i that direction too. Walk On!~


Let me kno dude i'll sell ya my plans. Yea plants are awesome huh? I"m highly impressed with the outcome and how much i've learned through this whole deal. My mom calls me, "her little botanist." Haha, i hope that all my different strains take all the same care. But it looks that way. So far my feeding schedule seems to be working just perfect!

They don't show no signs of stress at all from the BMO just lots of improvement.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 14, 2009)

by box came loaded with co2 capability. it is electronically regulated from a 20lb tank. I believe that is supposed to last a month, but I can't remember. I also believe the idea is to elevate the localized concentration to (I believe) in the order of 1200ppm. Along with this goes up the need of proportionate increases in light water and nutes. I have also heard that it helps to have warmer temps when the CO2 goes up. I believe I had good success with max. temps a little over 80F. You are essentially turbocharging the air the plant is breathing and it needs more "stuff" to feed its voracious appetite. How do you know how much more? I am less interested in any specific changes to schedule and related quantities, and more interested in watching the plants and their response to the care I am giving. Up water/nutes a bit and see, then adjust maybe some more. I think there should be a way to modulate the delivery of the CO2 from your mom's O2 system. But that is beyond my technical capacity...my machine gives a squirt, I think it its every 15 minutes or 30 minutes. can't remember. Good luck. I'll keep watching. I think I've said it, but, I love that room. ;o) Walk On!~


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 15, 2009)

ok guys , took your advice and Fimmed today,so they should start growing 2 new shoots right??
OH fuck and also i pulled Alaskan Ice Out of the dirt yesterday cause the leaves looked like it had some kind of disease on it so to be safe i yanked it out.....


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 15, 2009)

Looking stellar!! I love the room you built,, i guess in montana you have to insulate with those cold winters ehh? How is the medical community up in gods country? 
Do you have marijuana dispensarys, co ops, or collectives? Im currently in CA but have a farm and family in the Great Falls area. 
It may be sooner then later that i will be packin up to relocate myself and family to the great falls area. I just hope we can tolerate the long cold winters.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Looking stellar!! I love the room you built,, i guess in montana you have to insulate with those cold winters ehh? How is the medical community up in gods country?
> Do you have marijuana dispensarys, co ops, or collectives? Im currently in CA but have a farm and family in the Great Falls area.
> It may be sooner then later that i will be packin up to relocate myself and family to the great falls area. I just hope we can tolerate the long cold winters.


dispensary in Livingston, another opening up in Billings


what did the leaves look like GTO? brown blight or something?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 15, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Looking stellar!! I love the room you built,, i guess in montana you have to insulate with those cold winters ehh? How is the medical community up in gods country?
> Do you have marijuana dispensarys, co ops, or collectives? Im currently in CA but have a farm and family in the Great Falls area.
> It may be sooner then later that i will be packin up to relocate myself and family to the great falls area. I just hope we can tolerate the long cold winters.


 yeah like motorboater said, their in Billings and Livinston
Ouch, the move i hope u will get used to the winters, ive been in MT for about 30yrs


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 15, 2009)

motorboater said:


> dispensary in Livingston, another opening up in Billings
> 
> 
> what did the leaves look like GTO? brown blight or something?


It just looked like it had problems,the plant was 3 to 4 inches behind all the rest and planted at same time, i just paniced i guess, the other 5 are bigger around than tall


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 15, 2009)

ok what can i do with being a elite member


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> It just looked like it had problems,the plant was 3 to 4 inches behind all the rest and planted at same time, i just paniced i guess, the other 5 are bigger around than tall


Dude... growing different strains you should expect different characteristics.

My White Widow was the tiniest runt of a plant... I was thinking about giving up on it in veg... but after flowering I think it will yeild twice as much as any of the other 5 Hindu Skunk plants.

Some grow fast, slow, tall, short. As long as they are green and look happy then they should be good.

And with elite you can change your title, write all the pm's you want, open and close your journal (if you are a control freak), and make a long signature.. Those are the hightlights for me. Oh and you can see who gave you rep.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 15, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... growing different strains you should expect different characteristics.
> 
> My White Widow was the tiniest runt of a plant... I was thinking about giving up on it in veg... but after flowering I think it will yeild twice as much as any of the other 5 Hindu Skunk plants.
> 
> ...


 shit i know, now i wish that i didnt pull it up , oh well i will germ another seed!!
how do u do all that u said about changing stuff


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> shit i know, now i wish that i didnt pull it up , oh well i will germ another seed!!
> how do u do all that u said about changing stuff


Don't stress the missing one. It was just a message you were sending to the other plants that they better keep in shape, or else....

On the left hand side of the 'My Rollitup' page is a bunch of options... check them all out.

We are so special, haha.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok Guys here is 30 days old today how do they Look ??


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

i updated my lights to 3 400w's, now im good to go on lighting with 1200w


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

looking very sweet. nice form, colour, etc. All seems as it should be. the additional lights will improve expectations of yield and potency! Walk On!~


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> looking very sweet. nice form, colour, etc. All seems as it should be. the additional lights will improve expectations of yield and potency! Walk On!~


 Thanks Man !!

Here's a Bong Hit For Ya


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

many thanks ....up here north of you in western canada ....a bowl raised in honour of your fabulous room!! LOL! Walk On!~


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

with the Alaskin Ice Gone, I might just wait a little longer and just take a clone off and make a mother plant not sure yet, next crop i wanna get some kind of rotation going


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

a bowl raised in honour of your fabulous room!! LOL! 

Fuck Yeah Dude Thank you, that makes the build well worth it !!!! Im glad i got my medical card !!


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks real nice...You have everything set to end up with a bomb crop. I'm gonna tune in...


----------



## motorboater (Jun 16, 2009)

man, you could probably turn your grow rooms into a career lol. travel around and set em' up haha


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> It looks real nice...You have everything set to end up with a bomb crop. I'm gonna tune in...


i hope its the bomb, thanks for tuning in!!


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 16, 2009)

Still looking good!

How many plants are you allowed to have in montana?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

motorboater said:


> man, you could probably turn your grow rooms into a career lol. travel around and set em' up haha


That's Fucken Funny Shit Dude!!
My Mom Has Been Sayen That Since She Watched Me Build It !!! No Shit Huh, Well My Setup Came From Here! Just used a Bunch Of Different Setups All Bunched into One !!!
But Fuck ,Now With The extra Light It gets 85+ up in their 
it used to stay around 73 ~ 78 !


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Guys What are My Ladies Lacking ???

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/452033d1245379373-organic-montana-medical-grow-picture-003.jpg


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> That's Fucken Funny Shit Dude!!
> My Mom Has Been Sayen That Since She Watched Me Build It !!! No Shit Huh, Well My Setup Came From Here! Just used a Bunch Of Different Setups All Bunched into One !!!
> But Fuck ,Now With The extra Light It gets 85+ up in their
> it used to stay around 73 ~ 78 !


it would be a good oppurtunity to try. the medical community here seems to be building up steadily. maybe even take trips out of state to build em' for medical users haha. this is like the type of stuff theyre teaching at that Oaksterdam university


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 19, 2009)

g00sEgg said:


> Still looking good!
> 
> How many plants are you allowed to have in montana?


 Just 6 Dude !!


----------



## robotninja (Jun 19, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Just 6 Dude !!


Haha, I have the same Bob Marley Blacklight poster on my wall


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 20, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Haha, I have the same Bob Marley Blacklight poster on my wall


thats fucking funny dude !!!!here's what the whole inside looks like......






Little inspiration for the Girls


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jun 20, 2009)

What kind of nutes are you using?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey Guys What are My Ladies Lacking ???


I'd think it might be a pH issue. If you are giving them a good mix of nutrients they should be lacking anything, maybe just not able to uptake it. Either way, not much to worry about.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey GTO,

Just got caught up, Looking good man. After looking at what you did I am building a new setup myself. Still a cabinet but larger. You can corner the market on room building, I got Cabinets covered.

About the ladies, Yea I agree with Jig, If your ladies were lacking they would take what they need from the lower leaf. At least the movable nutrients. Thats what they turn yellow like that. It also makes them more susceptible to bugs. Hey that might be it. Maybe you got bugs not a nute deficiency

Something else to think about, I read you now have 3 400w hps. If they are magnetic not digital ballast you may want to check out the new Phillips Ceramic Metal Halide bulb. I just got one for my new cabinet. Awesome spectrum.

Next bulb change I mean. I am sure you have good bulbs now.

Anyway, Here is some nutrient info I copied and paste for ya. Maybe it will help

.







Good luck man, nice choice on strain's. Not all Indica responds well to topping but I just topped aome greenhouse fem widows and got good results. Hope your fim does well.

.​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 21, 2009)

Iron Lion Zion said:


> What kind of nutes are you using?


BMO Dude.....and nothing but, with Filtered water, I mix up 5 gal @ a time And Bubble It


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 21, 2009)

Here Is the pic that didnt show up on post #216


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

wow cool poster. Love that! I invite to you my journal, not your room BY ANY STRETCH .....fuk, I think I said it, but, man I love your room! I AM gonna build me a room like that. anyhooooo, my journal and journey has begun again. Please join us and see what this journey brings. *https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/205665-tahoes-tga-hps-uvb-co2-lamonstrogooey.html*


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 21, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'd think it might be a pH issue. If you are giving them a good mix of nutrients they should be lacking anything, maybe just not able to uptake it. Either way, not much to worry about.


 My PH is @ 6.5
but i have been doing a little less than the bottle says, i mix up 5 gal @ a time. thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 21, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey GTO,
> 
> Just got caught up, Looking good man. After looking at what you did I am building a new setup myself. Still a cabinet but larger. You can corner the market on room building, I got Cabinets covered.
> 
> ...


thanks for following my journal!!!and thats the 3rd time Ive heard about i should do these rooms for a living.......My mom is the first one to say that !!!!and like i told Jig, my PH is @ 6.5 so im not sure!!!and i thought Bugs too !!! but my room is pretty sealed, if their is bugs they came from FF soil!!!!!ive looked for bugs and dont see anything!!!!
and yeah i have looked @ those bulbs, after i allready bought my EYE hortilux Super HPS...Maybe like u said on the next bulb change!!thanks for the deficiency page very interesting!!!
Now on the fimming part, u can tell i did more on some than the rest.... after i did it . couple days later it didnt look like they were growing... holy fuck did they get bushy, now they took off again, so i think they will be ok!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 21, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> wow cool poster. Love that! I invite to you my journal, not your room BY ANY STRETCH .....fuk, I think I said it, but, man I love your room! I AM gonna build me a room like that. anyhooooo, my journal and journey has begun again. Please join us and see what this journey brings. *https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/205665-tahoes-tga-hps-uvb-co2-lamonstrogooey.html*


 thanks Tahoe.. I will watch your journal it's going to be badass


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Fathers Day Guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

hey man thanks. had an awesome day with my son. totally perfect. Thanks for chimin in on my thread. Back at ya. Have I ever told you .... your friggin room rocks! Walk On!~


----------



## troutgal (Jun 21, 2009)

GTO Great room.....I am your neighbor I have quite a few strains if you need any. We have a crop on the same schedule right now so if you need a replacement for the one you yanked let me know. Thank God for the MT MMJ program huh?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 22, 2009)

******thnikng outloud****** I wonder if there a way to get clones across the border .......hahahaha .... nah ..... bad idea .....but ur'all only a few hours away .....LOL! oh well. Walk On!~


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 22, 2009)

haha it would be kinda hard to "keaster" some clones across any border...
love this thread tho GTO. keep up the good work man


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 22, 2009)

fedex clones in box each plant in a 2 litter bottle.......hmmm wondering if that would really work


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 22, 2009)

we used to ship horse semen all over the country ....surely we can figure out a way to ship clones! FedEx ....hmmmmm ........ tissues for medical research! that's it!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 22, 2009)

ok Help fast, i posted the other day bout my ladies lacking something, well i inspected very well i dont see any bugs so its got to be a PH prob.... what the hell do i do its spreading like a motherfucher help fast!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2009)

Two thoughts.... is you ph meter calibrated lately... mine got way off and was reading 5.9 when it was really 5.1. That messed me up good.

Also here's a chart of how nutes are absorbed. Maybe you want to try to raise the ph slightly to get more P (if it is a P def). Maybe like 6.6 or so.

Definitely try to re-calibrate your meter if possible. That might be it.

Pics would be good as well.

Good luck bro.


----------



## robotninja (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, those little PH/PPM meter pens from Hanna kinda suck. I calibrate mine once a week, yes, they drift that quickly!

Next investment, a ph/ppm meter that doesn't need calibrating.

Do those wall mount meters need calibration?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2009)

The meter I have that was way off is a Hanna Combo GroChek... (aka wall mount ph/ppm meter). Cost $160 delivered. I calibrate once a week too. Pain.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok ,Holy Fuck This Is frustrating, i will get some pics as soon as possible!!!


----------



## motorboater (Jun 23, 2009)

on the bright side, at least it isn't bud rot haha

we lost several top cola's to rot. all the way through the nug too. icky. probably lost about a pound


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 23, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Do those wall mount meters need calibration?


 
Alright so its just not mine thats good to know..........my meters do the same thing always need to check them..... but since there small meters they have small screws to calibrat, The guy at my local shop keeps telling me to get the Hanna $230 meter says its expensive but the best and to calibrat it, it has nobs instead of screws makes it allot easier to calibrat..... i will be getting one some day.

How often are you watering them and how much water ??


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Alright so its just not mine thats good to know..........my meters do the same thing always need to check them..... but since there small meters they have small screws to calibrat, The guy at my local shop keeps telling me to get the Hanna $230 meter says its expensive but the best and to calibrat it, it has nobs instead of screws makes it allot easier to calibrat..... i will be getting one some day.
> 
> How often are you watering them and how much water ??


 the last time i watered was on the 18th ,here real soon i will water again!!!,i read my plants, they tell me when they need water, or i go by how heavy the pots are, or just check to soil out.......Its not a over watering problem!! forsure!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok guys, last time i watered was on the 18th, today is the 23rd........they needed watered...........didnt realize how much they drank!!!!GIG,FP and a dose of SPT mixed up 5 gal...mixed exactly what bottle said!! here is some pics and my meter.(dont Laugh) I probabily need a better one right??


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 24, 2009)

and some of whats wrong !!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 24, 2009)

also been working on my exhaust for my lights !!






I used a 4'' PVC pipe and a 4x4x4 Y to hook it up






each Light has a 100cfm and then the S&P TD 100x is another 135 so theirs 435 venting out my lights!!works rather well so far !!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 24, 2009)

now if i could just learn the PH issues


----------



## btt (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome setup. 
+rep

Hope to see them turn around.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

hey man .... sry to see your plant issues, but I'm not very helpful not having ever done hydro. Hope you can keep things moving positively forward. 

Your setup is really remarkable. You obviously take great care and pay close attention to details that with give your room reliability and longevity. Such a class friggin act. You deserve an award for the work you are doing! Walk On!~~


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I'm not very helpful not having ever done hydro.


He's in soil... maybe you can help... I've only done hydro and feel clueless about soil.


----------



## largebudda (Jun 25, 2009)

A very helpful person took me around a garden once. They had done things to plants just to show me some of the problems that they have.

I am thinking ya got a few things wrong or going wrong.

1 - the leaves will curl and turn brown if you don't have any water and your Humidity is very low. Do you have a dual meter for heat and humidity? If so have you put the temp meter at the top of your canopy to see if your light is too close for heat issues?

2 - Looks like you might have a K (potassium) deficiency or there is too much salt in your soil that might be preventing the uptake of nutrients. Do you have a PPM meter? if so are you documenting it? Do you see a gradual decrease in PPM over a few days or is it staying the same?


Have been growing for a few years and have read every book i can get my hands on, but there is nothing like experience. When ya grow em ya learn, ya mess up now, you wont then!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man .... sry to see your plant issues, but I'm not very helpful not having ever done hydro. Hope you can keep things moving positively forward.
> 
> Your setup is really remarkable. You obviously take great care and pay close attention to details that with give your room reliability and longevity. Such a class friggin act. You deserve an award for the work you are doing! Walk On!~~


Dude Your a Class Act!!!!thank you!!!!!
that would be Badass if i got somekind of Award from RIU!!!
And I am using FoxFarm Ocean Forest Soil!! not hydro
Dude your Avitar is fucken HOT!!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

btt said:


> Awesome setup.
> +rep
> 
> Hope to see them turn around.


 thanks dude!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

largebudda said:


> A very helpful person took me around a garden once. They had done things to plants just to show me some of the problems that they have.
> 
> I am thinking ya got a few things wrong or going wrong.
> 
> ...


temps are fine, RH is @44% and i dont have a watering problem!! IM not that new !!
And i leaning towards P or k deficency, i think i have it under control tho!!i hope
and salt isnt my prob,Im in FFOF soil....fresh soil!!
what the hell is a ppm meter


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok guys. im in the market for a good PH meter


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Yeah, those little PH/PPM meter pens from Hanna kinda suck. I calibrate mine once a week, yes, they drift that quickly!
> 
> Next investment, a ph/ppm meter that doesn't need calibrating.
> 
> Do those wall mount meters need calibration?


 all ph meters need calibrated
this is what i found

Need to test pH levels but don't know what testing tools to use? This PE Fact article clues you in on all of the ways you can successfully measure pH and how each instrument is used. 
It is vital to maintain and control proper pH levels in several agricultural, industrial and environmental processes. In farming, the appropriate pH level of the soil assures the best possible crop. Also, the pH in our drinking water is controlled in processing plants in order to produce water that is safe to drink. Without the proper monitoring and control of pH levels, deterioration of the quality of all plant, animal and human life would be imminent. 
The pH scale is a numeric scale used to show the acidity or alkalinity of a solution. The amount of hydrogen ions in a solution determines if it is an acid or an alkaline. A more acidic solution would have a large concentration of hydrogen ions. A solution with fewer hydrogen ions would be alkaline. 
The range of the pH scale is 0 to 14. A solution that has a pH level of seven (distilled water) is not an acid or an alkaline; it is neutral. Solutions that have pH levels lower than seven are more acidic such as vinegar (3.0 pH), sulfuric acid (1.2 pH) and orange juice (3.7 pH). Alkaline or "basic" solutions have pH levels that are greater than seven such as sodium hydroxide (pH 13), ammonia based household cleaners (pH 12), and potassium hydroxide (pH 14). 
Testing Tools
In order to properly control pH, you must correctly measure it. There are various ways that pH can be measured including pH paper, digital readout pocket testers, portable and bench top pH meters. 
A fast and affordable way to measure pH is by using pH paper. Strips of paper are soaked with a chemical indicator. This indicator, when placed in a sample liquid, turns the paper a certain color. The liquid's pH is found by comparing the color of the paper to a standard chart that is provided. Although these indicators are offered for every pH level, they have limits to their accuracy. It is very difficult to decipher the change of color when working with colored or cloudy samples. 
Another way to determine the pH level of a solution is with the pocket tester. They are extremely handy and easy to carry. pH tests can be made very fast and there is no need to take a sample back to the lab. Pocket pH testers are accurate enough for common applications and are reasonably priced. 
If your measures need to be more accurate, portable pH meters are a better choice over the pocket tester. The majority of portable meters are bigger than pocket pH testers. They are long-lasting and ideal for accurate pH readings in the field. They use an array of replaceable pH electrodes for individual applications and conditions. 
Bench top pH meters are mainly used in testing or research labs. In general, they are more expensive but provide precise accuracy and more testing options. Also, bench top meters use a wide array of replaceable pH electrodes. 
Types of Electrodes 
pH electrodes are comprised of a general purpose glass electrode (measuring electrode) and a reference electrode. They are combined into one electrode and referred to as a combination pH electrode. Combination pH electrodes are filled with a salt solution made up of Potassium Chloride (kCl) soaked with a silver/silver chloride (Ag/AgCl) reference solution. The combination electrode is best for general purpose applications. 
Since standard electrodes contain silver in the reference solution within the electrode, there are numerous applications where this kind of electrode can't be used. The subsequent solutions cannot be measured with general purpose electrodes. 

Heavy metals including silver, iron and lead 
Proteins 
Organics such as acetone 
Low ion solutions such as distilled water 
High sodium concentrations such as solutions containing large amounts of salts 
Sulfides 
If a sample of the solution contains any of these contaminants, the pH electrode may possibly work for a short period of time before it eventually fails. 

If you want to test the pH of the solutions mentioned, the following electrodes can be used: 
*Colomel Reference *electrodes are intended to work in solutions containing proteins, organics, low ion activity and heavy metals. They are filled with Mercury/Mercury Chloride (Hg/Hg2Cl2) reference solution. 
*Double-Junction Reference* electrodes are intended to work in the same applications as the colomel electrode as well as in highly concentrated solutions. This is because of the presence of two reference junctions to filter out any possible contamination of the reference electrode. 
*Teflon Junction Reference* electrodes are designed for applications where the solutions to be measured can obstruct the reference of a standard electrode. Teflon Junction Reference electrodes are recommended when working with solutions like paints, gels and pastes. 
_Electrode Care-Preparing the pH Electrode to Measure Solutions _
The pH electrodes are delivered moist with storage solution. In some instances, after an electrode has been sitting idle in storage for a while, white crystals may become visible near the bulb of the electrode or around the electrode cap. These crystals are the result of the potassium chloride solution (kCl) which has evaporated and crystallized. Before initially using the electrode, rinse it with some distilled water, and soak it in a buffer solution for 10-20 minutes. 

*Electrode Conditioning*
1. Remove the protective cap from the bottom of the sensor and wash the electrode with distilled or deionized water. 
2. Soak the electrode in a beaker of one of the subsequent liquids for about an hour so the electrode can be hydrated again.
**Potassium Chloride (kCl), 3.8 or 4.0 molar concentration. 
**4.01 Buffer Solution. 
**7.00 Buffer Solution.
**Tap water. 
3. After one hour, wash the electrode with distilled water. You are now ready to calibrate the meter and record measurements. 
Calibration
How do you calibrate? In order to correctly calibrate a pH meter, you must choose at least two buffers for a two point calibration (except pH meters that have only a 1-point calibration feature), one must always have a pH of 7, and a second point which covers the predicted pH of your sample mixture. For instance, if you measured an acidic solution (pH below 7), you would choose the _pH 4.01 and 7.00 buffers_ to calibrate the meter. Likewise, if you were measuring mostly basic samples (pH above 7), you would choose pH 7.00 and pH 10.00 buffers for calibration. 

Calibration is also referred to as standardized and slope in a few pH meters. To standardize a pH meter means to calibrate at a pH of 7.00. After this, you slope the meter to either the pH 4.01 or 10.00 buffers. 
Electrode Storage 
After measurements have been completed, the electrode should be stored in a way which will keep the bulb of the electrode constantly moist or hydrated. 
All electrodes are always shipped with a protective cap, or "rubber boot". This cap can be used to store a tiny amount of fluid. For long and short term storage, add a few drops of potassium chloride (kCl) or 4.01 buffer solution to the cap and place the cap back on the electrode. 
The electrode can be stored in a beaker or an electrode saver bottle filled with kCl solution. Buffers with a _pH of 4.01 or 7.00_ are also ideal for storage. For short term storage, tap water must be used. Do not use distilled or deionized water. 
*Commonly Asked Questions*

*Q.What is ATC?*
*A.*ATC (Automatic Temperature Compensation) is an option found on pocket pH testers and handheld and bench top meters. *Q. Why is it used?*
*A.* ATC allows the meter to compensate for temperature disparity that may affect the accuracy of pH measurements. 
*Q. How is this done?*
*A.* AMeters with ATC recognize one of several types of temperature probes or have a temperature sensor built into the electrode. These probes or electrodes calculate the temperature of the sample and establish the pH value at that temperature. 
*Q. Do pH meters need calibration?*
*A.* Yes. Before taking the pH measurement of your solution, you must calibrate the pH meter, especially if it has been stored or used to test a pH range that greatly differs from the one you currently have to test. When you calibrate a meter, you are basically inspecting and fixing the pH meter and probe ensuring that it reads pH correctly.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Alright so its just not mine thats good to know..........my meters do the same thing always need to check them..... but since there small meters they have small screws to calibrat, The guy at my local shop keeps telling me to get the Hanna $230 meter says its expensive but the best and to calibrat it, it has nobs instead of screws makes it allot easier to calibrat..... i will be getting one some day.
> 
> How often are you watering them and how much water ??


(The guy at my local shop keeps telling me to get the Hanna $230 meter says its expensive)
And what meter is that ??


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 25, 2009)

I have not gone into the shop in over a month kinda wierd since i was in there every week for months ........... but i do not know witch hanna meter they were talking about. I just did a search and dam Hanna has allot of different meters to pick from. All i remeber is that it was in a blue box and the box was like 6'' by 10'' lmao i know not much help, been looking up different meters not sure witch one it is, so yea i am no help


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> RH is @44%
> 
> what the hell is a ppm meter


I tried to keep my RH at least 60% during veg. I don't think the humidity is THE problem, but it might be a contributing factor. I beleive 60-70% is good for veg. My humidity never really got below 44 the entire grow.

'tds' - Total Dissolved Solids. This is the amount of anything not water in your water, ie nutes, chemicals in tap water, salts, etc. 'tds' is measured in one of two (sorta) ways. 'ec' and 'ppm'.

'ec' is Electrical Conductivity... 'ppm' is Parts Per Million. They are both just a multiple of eachother. However it gets confusing with EC becuase sometimes it is 1/500 of the ppm other times it is 1/700 of the ppm. I beleive this is the reason why we all don't talk about 'ec' but instead talk about 'ppm'.

SO basically 'ppm' is a way of reading the amount of nutes in your feeding solution.

I don't do soil, so I'm not sure, but I beleive you guys measure the pH/ ppm of two things. Once when you mix up your solution. And if there are issues you measure the run off water.

When you mix your solution, before you feed it to the girls it should be pH'd to the desired level, and ppm noted in case there are problems you know what you added last time.

Collect the run off water, if that pH is significantly different than the water you added then there is a buildup of some sort in the soil causing ph fluctuation, in that case I beleive you flush with a bunch of clean water untill the runoff ph matches the water ph.

I don't do soil... so don't take my work for it, but maybe people will say I'm right or that I'm full of it. Either way this should get you going (i hope).


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2009)

There is also the different strain factor. Most of your girls might like a lot of nutes while the one want hardly any, or vise versa. You have taken on quite the challenge whether you knew it or not, but raising 5 or 6 strains for a first time is hurculean (at least if you are trying to keep all of them in absolute perfect health).

Personally, I think you are doing a stellar job, only having one show some minor problems.

Anyways, keep you head up about it. The plant doesn't look horribly sick to me... it's not worthless or anything by far.

Once you get the ppm/ ph thing in check many things will be better for you.

good luck man

and I love the work on the lights. such quality. Now you just gotta grow some plants worthy of your bad ass room.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I tried to keep my RH at least 60% during veg. I don't think the humidity is THE problem, but it might be a contributing factor. I beleive 60-70% is good for veg. My humidity never really got below 44 the entire grow.
> 
> 'tds' - Total Dissolved Solids. This is the amount of anything not water in your water, ie nutes, chemicals in tap water, salts, etc. 'tds' is measured in one of two (sorta) ways. 'ec' and 'ppm'.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck thats confusing


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> There is also the different strain factor. Most of your girls might like a lot of nutes while the one want hardly any, or vise versa. You have taken on quite the challenge whether you knew it or not, but raising 5 or 6 strains for a first time is hurculean (at least if you are trying to keep all of them in absolute perfect health).
> 
> Personally, I think you are doing a stellar job, only having one show some minor problems.
> 
> ...


thanks dude!! comments like that help keep my head up!!i was feeding little less than what bottle said!!BMO.........i fed again on the 23th with exact what bottle said.......now seems like its not spreading like before........we will see!!they seem to be drinking alot..........and after i Fimmed on the 14th ...they went on a slow spurt..but they seem to be growing like before!!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 25, 2009)

planet natural has a red hanna ph digi in stock for 99ea. they dont do ppm.ec. that unit that does both is over 2bills.. i dont think ur plants are doing bad a bit..rh is overly dry here once again..so u might c some crispinness or dryer looking leaves if fans are directly on the foliage..i notice that and im ur nieghbor.. decifincies smicincies.. give them a 1/4 dose of wut ur bottles say and not that often..like everyother watering or every 3rd.. theyll grow out of it. ec readings are the salt content of ur waters..with a meter u can figure out wut ur natural ppm is off ur tap and then take readings after adding nutes ..and then u can bump them in bloom , work your way up.. im not working with that tool yet. i must for hydro resoviors


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> they seem to be drinking alot..........and after i Fimmed on the 14th ...they went on a slow spurt


Anytime you cut them they will slow for a bit... figuring out what's going on, recovering.

It's good they are drinking a lot.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 25, 2009)

damn just peepedl the 3lamps air cool setup...i like ..other than the hoods make u really work for it with daisychain'n them.. but either way clean job..if u can maintain temps ur girls are gonna love that bright ass room..


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Anytime you cut them they will slow for a bit... figuring out what's going on, recovering.
> 
> It's good they are drinking a lot.


And i mean alot!!!
more light means faster growth which means more water Right ?????


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> damn just peepedl the 3lamps air cool setup...i like ..other than the hoods make u really work for it with daisychain'n them.. but either way clean job..if u can maintain temps ur girls are gonna love that bright ass room..


 whats daisychain'n them
Im using the easy glider cables.....their badass. they go up and down very easy.from Hydrofarm...............them sun yoyo fuckers suck!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> planet natural has a red hanna ph digi in stock for 99ea. they dont do ppm.ec. that unit that does both is over 2bills.. i dont think ur plants are doing bad a bit..rh is overly dry here once again..so u might c some crispinness or dryer looking leaves if fans are directly on the foliage..i notice that and im ur nieghbor.. decifincies smicincies.. give them a 1/4 dose of wut ur bottles say and not that often..like everyother watering or every 3rd.. theyll grow out of it. ec readings are the salt content of ur waters..with a meter u can figure out wut ur natural ppm is off ur tap and then take readings after adding nutes ..and then u can bump them in bloom , work your way up.. im not working with that tool yet. i must for hydro resoviors


i use a filter system......is the ppm and the ec really that important is soil ????
and do PLANET NATURAL sell the calibration liquid and the cleaner and the stuff to store it ? read post #253 Emailed the guy @ hanna and thats what he sent me !!he said thats why people have a hard time with their meters cause they dont take of them!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 25, 2009)

ya they have the calibrating solution on hand.. i did see a new model on youtube, that is self calibrating...but my unit is pretty easy too...

as far as daisy chaining them thats just the concept of running multiple lamps together with one end exhausting and the other bringing in air for the hoods.. alot of hoods have 2 4'' or 6'' circular holes on both sides of the hoods..makes it alittle easier to "chain " together, but i like how u got it to go with ur custom venting..same thing really, i wuz just sayin i didnt like the top hole vent on ur hoods.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

hey guys Do i really need a meter that does ec,tds,and all that bullshit or can i get away with just buying one that just does PH???? 
Im getting Frustrated trying to pick one out !!!!hurry fast !!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> hey guys Do i really need a meter that does ec,tds,and all that bullshit or can i get away with just buying one that just does PH????
> Im getting Frustrated trying to pick one out !!!!hurry fast !!!


You don't really need a pH meter. All you really need is light, water, and soil. Everything else just grows better pot and puts you more in charge.

The grow I'm doing now, I have not measured pH or ppm for over a month, everything is fine. In fact I have only measured the pH and ppm once for the entire grow. You don't _Need_ them. But they help.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2009)

Without a ppm meter you really have no idea how much nutrients you are feeding the plants, just vague guesses.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey GTO,

OK I will try and help but like Jig, I am a hydro guy.

From what I understand most nutrient def. are caused by two things. One, there are no nutes or two, the plant can not use the nutes.
You have stated you are in FF soil right? Well they make a couple. If you got Ocean forest then that isn't the deal. You got enough nutes for plants that size. That means your plants can not use whats there.

Here is what I would do. I would go to the nearest pool supply place and get a Ph test kit. Not the strips, the type where you take a sample of the water and put drops in it so it changes color and you compare it to the chart. Like $15 for the kit and some up and down.

Then I would get some 5 gallon bottles of distilled water and water the plant until the water dripped out the bottom. I would take a sample of that run off water and check the pH.

Then I would pH adjust the rest of the distilled water (my guess would be to 6,0) and flush the plant. I would stop feeding it for a week or so and start back with half as much as I was using. (if any) Ocean Forest is nutrient rich.

I am not sure but I don't think you need nutes until you flower with that. You may want to consider transplanting, keeping the ocean forest in the upper root system but neutral mix under that and slip in a feed tube. That way you can feed the roots the flowering nutrients directly.

Sorry for rambling, I think your problem is your Ph is too high.

Good luck man.​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 26, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey GTO,
> 
> OK I will try and help but like Jig, I am a hydro guy.
> 
> ...


 thanks for all the help........been looking shit up since they started getting sick......... i flushed and seems to be doing fine....i wasnt as bad as i thought. i just freeked out !!


----------



## largebudda (Jun 26, 2009)

A PPM meter tests to see what the parts permillion of what ever is in a liquid. In the beginning you can flood you nutes and see what the PPM is before you plant. Then as the plants get older you can flood till you get about a 1/4cup of run off out of the bottom and know how much your ladies are eating. I did it with some ladies in 3 gallon bags and figure out when they were eatting or just drinking.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 27, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> It wasnt as bad as i thought. i just freeked out !!


Cool, I dont blame you for freaking out, you have limited amount of plants. Anyway, good to hear. Grow on! ​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 29, 2009)

well i thought they were doing fine!!! Im about ready to give up....... I left for 3 days came back a my plants were all fucked up , one plant had 10 large fan leaves were all crispy burnt looking and all curled up.... and plus they needed watered......what the fuck...........anybody wanna buy a ROOM!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 29, 2009)

hey man ..... shits gonna happen .... the difference is ..... in how you deal with it. Take stock of what ya got, whats good, and what might best change. then take the first step forward. Its all good in the end, or it ain't the end yet. Walking On!!~~


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 29, 2009)

clones..clones..clones..do u have access yet??


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 29, 2009)

let's see some pictures of them GTO. I've seen some pretty down and out plants that have made full comebacks to produce nice delicious nugs
so don't get too down on yourself man, there's still hope


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 29, 2009)

hey GTO ..... what the bear packing the shovel said ...... there's a suitable path forward. there is always hope for recovery.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 29, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> let's see some pictures of them GTO. I've seen some pretty down and out plants that have made full comebacks to produce nice delicious nugs
> so don't get too down on yourself man, there's still hope


What he said...
Never give up man...you learn from your mistakes...mistakes now will make your next grow that much better.

Cheer up bro.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 29, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> well i thought they were doing fine!!! Im about ready to give up....... I left for 3 days came back a my plants were all fucked up , one plant had 10 large fan leaves were all crispy burnt looking and all curled up.... and plus they needed watered......what the fuck...........anybody wanna buy a ROOM!!!




of course id like a room, but i need a different house


----------



## largebudda (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok just to give you as much hope as possible!!!

This is when a few timeres died and I was away for a bit








then within 10 days I had this


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 29, 2009)

largebudda said:


> Ok just to give you as much hope as possible!!!
> 
> This is when a few times died and I was away for a bit
> 
> ...


Booya! nothing like a strong comeback


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 29, 2009)

ya dont give up on them..but u should work on getting some healthy rooted clones cause as i remember uve got some1 ur working with now..so those will speed u up enormously. and try to nurse ur others back to healthy.. wheres ur ph been at GTO..did u get a meter yet?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks guys....that was just extremely frustrating....come home and see that..... dont have any pic's cause i took the leaves off.....they were all crispy.looks just same as previous pics of my problem ! today i sat back analyzed my situation...i look back at some notes i keep... first i was feed, feed, feed instead of feed water water feed..that might be some....and temps have been in the 85~90 range and RH is @ 34%.to solve my temp prob i think i will get an ac unit....and do the F,W,W,F schedule and go from their.. I did flush when i came home, they were bone dry


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 29, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya dont give up on them..but u should work on getting some healthy rooted clones cause as i remember uve got some1 ur working with now..so those will speed u up enormously. and try to nurse ur others back to healthy.. wheres ur ph been at GTO..did u get a meter yet?


PH was @ 7 some were @ 6.5 ....that cheap meter i bought moves around alot i payed 18 bucks and no i havent bought a real 1 yet i cant makeup my mind if i need one that does Ec/tds/PH or just PH what should i get !!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 30, 2009)

get a meter that reads ppm, ph ... some read temp to but i dont know if thats really nessisary still new ............ i am going to head down to my hydro shop tommorrow .... i dont want to spend the money but i need to 6inch glass tube and cant find it anywhere, i will get all the info on that hanna meter i was talking about if your still intersted. 


I am looking forward to seeing your plants recover man dont give up on them they will come back even if the nugs are not top shelf they will finish better then they look now ..........i always remeber this its in tons of threads........THEY ARE WEEDS...... and weeds are strong and you will be surprised what they can go through.

 4 GTO


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> get a meter that reads ppm, ph ... some read temp to but i dont know if thats really nessisary still new ............ i am going to head down to my hydro shop tommorrow .... i dont want to spend the money but i need to 6inch glass tube and cant find it anywhere, i will get all the info on that hanna meter i was talking about if your still intersted.
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing your plants recover man dont give up on them they will come back even if the nugs are not top shelf they will finish better then they look now ..........i always remeber this its in tons of threads........THEY ARE WEEDS...... and weeds are strong and you will be surprised what they can go through.
> ...


 let me know what meter your talking about.......... i cant find a combo that has PPM on it ..............they all just do ph,ec,tds, and temp

Oh shit you gave me Bong Hit.......And now im


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> let me know what meter your talking about.......... i cant find a combo that has PPM on it ..............they all just do ph,ec,tds, and temp
> 
> Oh shit you gave me Bong Hit.......And now im


Hey man... I don't know where you are looking for meters, but they ALL have ppm.

I looked at DiscountHydro.com (not where I shop, but a populart site). They have 12 different meters and every single one of them measures ppm.

I'm not really sure what you are talking about, but I think you are just mistaken. They all (or at least 95%) have ppm readings.

Just decide how much you want to spend and buy one for that price. The more you spend the better meter. The less you spend the faster you are going to need an expensive meter to replace the peice of crap you just bought.

I don't know if anyone is going to tell you an exact meter to get except a salesperson, and they will just tell you to get the most expensive.

The pretty much are all worth what you spend.

And also, I think between the temps and humidity that's a tough environment for clones/ new plants. Maybe cut one of the lights off till they are bigger??? Or even two of the lights???

And humidifiers are cheap and easy to run... it's the dehumidifiers that get expensive and a pain.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 30, 2009)

Heres a link at planet holywood in bozeman for a nice meter. 

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/hanna-combo-tester.html

I bought both of mine on ebay for a total of about 50 bucks. This is the one that i wanted but costs were an issue. They have worked well. This one does temp-ph-ppm/tds


----------



## robotninja (Jun 30, 2009)

Just be sure to calibrate the PH meter like once a week, the cheaper the meter, the more calibration it needs on a regular basis.

Just get a couple bottles of 4.0 ph and 7.0 ph calibration solutions, works for me.

And if ur clumsy, might wanna get a water proof one, sucks to drop ur pen in the res.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey man... I don't know where you are looking for meters, but they ALL have ppm.
> 
> I looked at DiscountHydro.com (not where I shop, but a populart site). They have 12 different meters and every single one of them measures ppm.
> 
> ...


ok i looked at that site u said.......PPM must be automatic.cause they dont say that they do that !! and i have looked at Hanna website itself......Planetnatural.....Professional equipment and almost every website that google pulls up for PH meters !!!and u say cut lights till bigger........their 45 days old...........the shortest one is 12 in tall ...and how tall do they get in flower......how tall do most of you start flower ???


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> Heres a link at planet holywood in bozeman for a nice meter.
> 
> http://www.planetnatural.com/site/hanna-combo-tester.html
> 
> I bought both of mine on ebay for a total of about 50 bucks. This is the one that i wanted but costs were an issue. They have worked well. This one does temp-ph-ppm/tds


that is the meter I've been looking @ but it doesnt say that it does PPM.just PH,EC,TDS,TEMP.so where do u see it doed PPM ? fuck im confused.i dont wanna keep buying meters till i find the one that i like.fuck their expensive !!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> that is the meter I've been looking @ but it doesnt say that it does PPM.just PH,EC,TDS,TEMP.so where do u see it doed PPM ?



TDS = PPM


(for what you want to know that is true... 

in reality tds does not mean the same thing as ppm)


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> TDS = PPM
> 
> 
> (for what you want to know that is true...
> ...


 thats the kind of answer i wanted !!so the reading on the meter that is tds means ppm of my water ?


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 30, 2009)

TDS+ Total dissolved salt


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 30, 2009)

ive yet to get a meter... wuts yall opions on that... i guess it would be nice to know where my tap water sit in regards in intial salt content..ibet high as shit..but ive been much more conservative about nutes these days.....and figure some of the fancy gagets ...well there just like new ipods and cellphones...more junk for my shelf. alhtough i know a ppm meter would be helpful for sure... is it really worth it for the poor old organic soil guys?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 30, 2009)

i have that same meter in red...minus the tds options...just plain ol ph..works great..love the thing


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 30, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i have that same meter in red...minus the tds options...just plain ol ph..works great..love the thing



You never actually need your meters until there gone.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i have that same meter in red...minus the tds options...just plain ol ph..works great..love the thing


 so do i really ,really need one that does all!! or can i just use one that does just PH........remember im in soil !!not hydro.........Also how tall should i go before i go 12/12 ??


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 30, 2009)

no dont have to have 1.. u could get that same version of ph only for a bill at planet n. would be nice to have both..all depends on ur buget.. id veg till they were 18in -24in then flip..or if u just wanna knock this 1 out and get on to the next anytime....


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

heres some update pics of after all the dead and crispy leaves off!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 30, 2009)

shit looking good to this nigga.....when im done with a grow i usually have a trash bag full of dead nasty leaves..


----------



## largebudda (Jun 30, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> heres some update pics of after all the dead and crispy leaves off!


And you were worried! Wow! Ur doing very very well! I got tons of fallen leaves. :: standind and clapping ::


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> no dont have to have 1.. u could get that same version of ph only for a bill at planet n. would be nice to have both..all depends on ur buget.. id veg till they were 18in -24in then flip..or if u just wanna knock this 1 out and get on to the next anytime....


 ok Kool , i hav the 200 for the good one.... so i think i will get the black one....so later on down the road when i need them !!
and they r allready 14'' tall i dont wanna run out of room on my lights so im kinda trying to figure on how much more room i have for flower growth


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 30, 2009)

theyll usually stretch at least 12 inches during the 1st 3 weeks of 12 12 theyre real stretchy..then they stop...


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jun 30, 2009)

hey, wat up gto? fellow montucky here. 34 years myself. wishing i would have found your thread earlier. i believe you are not giving ur plants enough water. i believe your soil has dry pockets. every pic i have seen, has dry soil. go to wally world and get their dual moisture, and ph meter. in outdoor seasonal section. i long broke and discarded mine, otherwise i'd hit you up wit a photo. they are less than $10. i want you to pour, i'm not kidding, more water than your pot capacity through your pots. place them out the door of the garage or catch with a trash can. ur using 5 gals, so pour 6 gals through each. this will completely soak the soil, and eliminate all dry pockets. you should always water til you have at least 10% run out the bottom. i just suck it up with a shop-vac. the point i want to stress, is that when plants are in a room @ 90 f, they dont go through respiration, they simply transpire. meaning instead of taking co and water and nutes, making sugars of these things, ur plant simply sweats. even if in these temps for only like an hour, the plant has to adjust. if ur gonna hit high temps, then plan ahead and over water. imo you can also get an a\c @ wally world why you are there(u will be there getting the dual meter). $129 model will cool ur garage off real nice.
absolutely kick-ass! hang in there brotha, i think ur grow will rockbong rips for everyone


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jun 30, 2009)

p.s.





this is what they look like, actual product may vary, dual units are center 2. also i wonder if fdd will show? usually u print his name and viola.


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 30, 2009)

your birds are looking great GTO!  dead crispy leaves are pretty hard to avoid, so don't stress when you see a couple. your plants are looking pretty damn good though man. they're nice, thick bushes and that's what you want. vegging is fun, but just wait till you switch to 12/12 
keep up the good work man and never get discouraged


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 1, 2009)

hey there GTO. like the others have said. yup, some bumps along the way but nothing the halt the real progress of your grow. Keep on the path. Walking On!!!~~~


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 1, 2009)

Those plants are looking awesome. I'm on my first grow too (one plant) and am starting to learn how hearty they can be. Having the journal helps too - you get up to date advice, and cooler heads from the experts to keep you from freaking out. Looking forward to seeing a garage full of colas.


----------



## majim420 (Jul 1, 2009)

damm, loking really nice, thats state of the art right there, check out my primitice outdoor grow lol, and give me some advice


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> hey, wat up gto? fellow montucky here. 34 years myself. wishing i would have found your thread earlier. i believe you are not giving ur plants enough water. i believe your soil has dry pockets. every pic i have seen, has dry soil. go to wally world and get their dual moisture, and ph meter. in outdoor seasonal section. i long broke and discarded mine, otherwise i'd hit you up wit a photo. they are less than $10. i want you to pour, i'm not kidding, more water than your pot capacity through your pots. place them out the door of the garage or catch with a trash can. ur using 5 gals, so pour 6 gals through each. this will completely soak the soil, and eliminate all dry pockets. you should always water til you have at least 10% run out the bottom. i just suck it up with a shop-vac. the point i want to stress, is that when plants are in a room @ 90 f, they dont go through respiration, they simply transpire. meaning instead of taking co and water and nutes, making sugars of these things, ur plant simply sweats. even if in these temps for only like an hour, the plant has to adjust. if ur gonna hit high temps, then plan ahead and over water. imo you can also get an a\c @ wally world why you are there(u will be there getting the dual meter). $129 model will cool ur garage off real nice.
> absolutely kick-ass! hang in there brotha, i think ur grow will rockbong rips for everyone


 thanks dude !!!
when i water i do just that... my gararge has a a drain in it........i just need to water more often........and im using 7 gal pots.....and as far as a AC from wally world...it would take a hell of a large one to cool my gararge ...its 28'x27'x11.5.so a little 129 dollar would not work .... i do have an indutrial swamp cooler that will work!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

majim420 said:


> damm, loking really nice, thats state of the art right there, check out my primitice outdoor grow lol, and give me some advice


 hell yeah dude nice outdoors!!
thanks for conments , took alot of thinking to build this room!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> shit looking good to this nigga.....when im done with a grow i usually have a trash bag full of dead nasty leaves..


 thanks dude i just freak alot..turn something little into big !!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> theyll usually stretch at least 12 inches during the 1st 3 weeks of 12 12 theyre real stretchy..then they stop...


 ok kool that will put me close to 8 weeks veg........ans then go 12/12


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 2, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> thanks dude !!!
> when i water i do just that... my gararge has a a drain in it........i just need to water more often........and im using 7 gal pots.....and as far as a AC from wally world...it would take a hell of a large one to cool my gararge ...its 28'x27'x11.5.so a little 129 dollar would not work .... i do have an indutrial swamp cooler that will work!!



thats a tall garage, but you don't need to cool it. you just need to cool the grow room. swamp coolers are great, if you need extra humidity. do a lil research on ur strains. ww needs nitrogen up to day 30 of bud, unless you like little crisp brown sugar leaves. i could go on with ur others strains, but you need to learn this first hand. i think you will get it figured out. maybe when u get er all done we can meet up n match. i see you have six flavors, i'll make sure to bring six. rock out bro!!!!!!once again, bong rips for everyone


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> thats a tall garage, but you don't need to cool it. you just need to cool the grow room. swamp coolers are great, if you need extra humidity. do a lil research on ur strains. ww needs nitrogen up to day 30 of bud, unless you like little crisp brown sugar leaves. i could go on with ur others strains, but you need to learn this first hand. i think you will get it figured out. maybe when u get er all done we can meet up n match. i see you have six flavors, i'll make sure to bring six. rock out bro!!!!!!once again, bong rips for everyone


 so go on about my other strains,give me heads up! and i have 5 strains..one died


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

here's some updated pics


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 3, 2009)

That's pretty clutch with the drain in your garage. they're looking pretty good tho man. you gonna switch them to 12/12 pretty soon?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> That's pretty clutch with the drain in your garage. they're looking pretty good tho man. you gonna switch them to 12/12 pretty soon?


thanks man...Yeah its nice having the drain..............I'm going to go 60 days for veg from seed and today is 47 days...so im going to wait 2 more weeks then 12/12


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 3, 2009)

they should be monsters by then..there pretty big now..looking good..i hear u bought freaking out bro...i realized bout half my ladies were male today in my flower room..i had 10 large clones in there, and 7 from seed..i got 7 males..pretty fucked actually crushed my day 2day...I think ur doing a A okay job for ur first run... i think aslong as u get a good female # those plants should be bombing...


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> they should be monsters by then..there pretty big now..looking good..i hear u bought freaking out bro...i realized bout half my ladies were male today in my flower room..i had 10 large clones in there, and 7 from seed..i got 7 males..pretty fucked actually crushed my day 2day...I think ur doing a A okay job for ur first run... i think aslong as u get a good female # those plants should be bombing...


 OUCH!! that sucks dude!so all the ones from seed were males huh!how much bigger do u think they will get in 12 more days?yeah i went away for 3 days and come back they looked bad... but as u can see their ok now !!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemDesc.asp?ic=TEMCOHAP

This is where i found my meter(Hanna combo)


----------



## silentx (Jul 3, 2009)

Love the grow closet you built, very well thought out! Keep it up man, thanks for documenting it out.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 3, 2009)

all the main branching will surely be bigger in 2weeks, probably a few inches of growth and overall bushiness will increase.. then while there in flower for the first few weeks, theyll be growing like crazy ...so u should have some decent least 36'' finish hieght or bigger, if u go ur full 60-67 days.. oh and ya..i got totally screwed on my male female ratio on those seedlings.. st8 bent over...


----------



## dmn0712 (Jul 4, 2009)

will be watching this for sure.
just been reading everythink and its took me a while.
looking good man great set up. keep up the good work.


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/207849-will-turning-12-12-1-a.html


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

i was tired of all the flexable ducting..that shit takes alot of CFM'S away !!!!
so i got rid of all of it and replaced it with hard line no bends except at the bottom is a 45.......now with my 6'' hepa filter on top you really feel the intake!!as you can see in the pics of old intake and new!!and rubber mounted them!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2009)

Maybe I am missing something, but it looks like you are taking hot air from the top of your garage and venting it into the bottom of your grow room?

That or you are sucking the cool air from the room and exhausting it though the filter.

Either way you are not helping temperatures. It should either be sucking cold air from the bottom of your garage and putting it in the bottom of your room.

Or it should be exhuasting hot air from the top of the grow room. Not the cool air at the bottom. That just draws in warm air, or at least lets the hot air just stagnate in the top 3/4 of the room.

Is that filter at the end of the air run?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but it looks like you are taking hot air from the top of your garage and venting it into the bottom of your grow room?
> 
> That or you are sucking the cool air from the room and exhausting it though the filter.
> 
> ...


no gararge stays cool anyway....and @ nite here in mt it cool off real good like last nite it was 44 deg..so i just take this fan stick it out my gararge door and cool shit right off...Works rather well.........


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

go back and look @ where the old location of the intake was @ ......it was way on top.........and only a 4'' now its a straight shot 6''yeah !!530cfm intake i profected my orignal idea works awesome


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but it looks like you are taking hot air from the top of your garage and venting it into the bottom of your grow room?
> 
> That or you are sucking the cool air from the room and exhausting it though the filter.
> 
> ...


no that filter is the top of the intake sucking cool air out of my gararge......into the bottom of my room........


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

and the exhaust is @ the far back(TOP Right) corner of my room sucking out heat works flawless.and the intake is @ the (front right bottom)and exhaust goes out the grow room threw the gararge ceiling and to a vent out the house roof


----------



## puregreendude (Jul 4, 2009)

hey dude 
awsome room 
i love this site
ibe watching for the update


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey there GTO. more fancy footwork by the room-master. Love the details, the rubber mounting, the tidiness of your work. And the outcome, efficient operations. keep up the great work, and thanks for all your efforts in keeping us souls happy with grow-room-pron! LOL! Walking [email protected]!~


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Goat,

I have seen a lot of grows and I got to say, from just out of the gate your doing real well. 
Don't worry about height. You have plenty.

When I first saw your ducting I thought to many bends but you already fixed that.
That picture of the drain, now your just showing off. lol

Keep it up man. My guess on yield would be minimum 1/2 pound dried and cured.

Something like this grow I had:







By the way, nice job posting the pics last time.
​


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey bro... I was thinking about it and you should see if you can bolt the room down, with all that airflow being so unrestricted, the whole room might just take off and fly into space.

Or... aliens may have their eye on it as the finest grow room the earth has ever seen, and they might come down and snatch it. Beware.

Happy 4th.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 4, 2009)

happy 4th brotha, keep it rockin!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

HELL YEAH GUYS happy 4th

i built this for a firework display
shoots off 11 morters 












FUCK YEAH BADASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there GTO. more fancy footwork by the room-master. Love the details, the rubber mounting, the tidiness of your work. And the outcome, efficient operations. keep up the great work, and thanks for all your efforts in keeping us souls happy with grow-room-pron! LOL! Walking [email protected]!~


 THANKS MAN !! i got the build down, setup Ect...now i wanna learn how to read my plants as far as the NPK, and what different strain needs and when

i used to be a machinist back in my late 20's and in my early 30's i went 2 yrs in machanical engineering school....so when i build something i always perfect it !!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bro... I was thinking about it and you should see if you can bolt the room down, with all that airflow being so unrestricted, the whole room might just take off and fly into space.
> 
> Or... aliens may have their eye on it as the finest grow room the earth has ever seen, and they might come down and snatch it. Beware.
> 
> Happy 4th.


 thats some funny Shit Dude!!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 5, 2009)

...Nice mortar show i bet.. fk me my entire street block was just littered filthy with debree from people going nutz last night. A sheriff lives across the street and 2 houses down from me..and that fucker had like 10 boxes of used up mortars in frontof his driveway, and probably the largest mess of the whole block infront of his driveway...Geez.. my house sounded like a st8 war zone


----------



## wannabee (Jul 5, 2009)

haven't gotten to the end of this yet, but i'm very impressed and interested. that room has got to be one of the best i've seen, and i've been seeing quite a few...
nice - i can tell, by the effort you made with the grow room that you'll be successful in your grow as well.


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ...Nice mortar show i bet.. fk me my entire street block was just littered filthy with debree from people going nutz last night. A sheriff lives across the street and 2 houses down from me..and that fucker had like 10 boxes of used up mortars in frontof his driveway, and probably the largest mess of the whole block infront of his driveway...Geez.. my house sounded like a st8 war zone


lol...my 11 year old accidently lit the artillery shell upside down....blew up on the ground, toasted the fiberglass lanching tube....and lound. It sent us all diving.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ...Nice mortar show i bet.. fk me my entire street block was just littered filthy with debree from people going nutz last night. A sheriff lives across the street and 2 houses down from me..and that fucker had like 10 boxes of used up mortars in frontof his driveway, and probably the largest mess of the whole block infront of his driveway...Geez.. my house sounded like a st8 war zone


 yeah tile it was sick!!had 142 mortars all together ..and had one of those eletronic controlers to light them.........


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> lol...my 11 year old accidently lit the artillery shell upside down....blew up on the ground, toasted the fiberglass lanching tube....and lound. It sent us all diving.


 Oh Shit....Run.....Ive put one on the ground before!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

wannabee said:


> haven't gotten to the end of this yet, but i'm very impressed and interested. that room has got to be one of the best i've seen, and i've been seeing quite a few...
> nice - i can tell, by the effort you made with the grow room that you'll be successful in your grow as well.


 thanks Dude !!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

here is 50 Days Guys!!


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like its going well....10 more days to the flip...is that right your going 12/12 at 60 days?


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 6, 2009)

Your doing the flip to 12/12 in 10 days? I thought i read that in here somewhere? They look good...nice work so far.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> Your doing the flip to 12/12 in 10 days? I thought i read that in here somewhere? They look good...nice work so far.


Yes Slipry, i Am 12/12 in 10 days my K~Train is huge, plus i dont wanna run out of room on my lights!!I should have made my room a full 8 ft inside !!!I just wanted room on top to put shit! yeah im not stressing over some burnt leaves again !!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

I also Have Access to this !!!how do i use it and how much !!!!Ive just been leaving the valve on as much as a person needs... and thats at 2 LPM...... for about 2hrs............so what do u think.. to much, not enough ???


----------



## JoeCa1i (Jul 6, 2009)

Koo.But I would've thought is was a outdoor grow.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

JoeCa1i said:


> Koo.But I would've thought is was a outdoor grow.


 nope dude All Indoors.Did u start thread from begining ???


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 7, 2009)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i need to know how to use this c02


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i need to know how to use this c02


I know 1500 ppm in the grow room air is good. You have a fucking giant room so I don't know how long that tank will last.

I have no idea how to calculate the co2 release, but know it is most effective during lights on, don't need it at night as the plants aren't working hard.

I have seen the equation many times here on rollitup. You just need to search for it.

Oh, and if your exhuast for the room is running all the time during light on, the co2 will not stay in the room, you will just be wasting it. So when you do figure it out, you will need to time things so that the exhuast is off for an hour or so while you release the co2 to the right level. When the exhaust comes back on it will just cycle all the air out anyways taking all the supplementary co2 with it. So try to get it shut down and release co2 maybe 3 or 4 times a day.

Also co2 is heavier than air so you should try to figure out someway of releasing it up high and letting it fall. Some sort of air-netting would be good for this as your plants are pretty spread out.

So yeah... it's kinda complicated.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 7, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I know 1500 ppm in the grow room air is good. You have a fucking giant room so I don't know how long that tank will last.
> 
> I have no idea how to calculate the co2 release, but know it is most effective during lights on, don't need it at night as the plants aren't working hard.
> 
> ...


 holly fuck i guess !!! i was just letting it run while the lights were off during the 6 dark.........but yeah thats why i didnt do it while lights on............

another question........do most guys have a fan blowing while lights off?????


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> holly fuck i guess !!! i was just letting it run while the lights were off during the 6 dark.........but yeah thats why i didnt do it while lights on............
> 
> another question........do most guys have a fan blowing while lights off?????


Yeah... fan on to blow air around the room while lights are out. The air around the plants can stagnate and get humid right around them. Fresh air is always good, and humidity can be really bad for flowering cause you invite mold. And you might have to worry about mold becuase I'm guessing you will have really fat nugs. 

The fans keep the humidity at bay spreading it around and getting it to the exhaust. I keep my little fans blowing on my girls 24 hr. And if you have fans blowing on the girls, blowing from below up is best, going at them sideways is ok, but blowing down is no good.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 7, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah... fan on to blow air around the room while lights are out. The air around the plants can stagnate and get humid right around them. Fresh air is always good, and humidity can be really bad for flowering cause you invite mold. And you might have to worry about mold becuase I'm guessing you will have really fat nugs.
> 
> The fans keep the humidity at bay spreading it around and getting it to the exhaust. I keep my little fans blowing on my girls 24 hr. And if you have fans blowing on the girls, blowing from below up is best, going at them sideways is ok, but blowing down is no good.


 so just a fan blowing from the floor, not real big fan just one to circulate the air .....cause i have noticed that when lights off its kinda real humid in their.......like 85 deg and 50% hum!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 7, 2009)

and also......should i leave the exhaust on 15 min after the lights out ??


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> so just a fan blowing from the floor, not real big fan just one to circulate the air .....cause i have noticed that when lights off its kinda real humid in their.......like 85 deg and 50% hum!!


Yeah... that will be fine, just move the air around a little. And 50% wont kill you... it's kinda on the line for fat buds I think but that is when you are flowering. My grow the humidity didn't really get below 50% all night and things were fine. But I had little 8th size nugs. You might have 1/2 oz size colas. When things get to week 7-8 of flowering really pay attention to the humidity.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2009)

> and also......should i leave the exhaust on 15 min after the lights out ??


If it isn't hard to do, it's not a bad idea. It might keep it cooler overnight just cooling the lights after they shut off. And I think 5 minutes would do about the same.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 7, 2009)

cause as of now the lights all fans, intake and exhaust all go out at the same time...........ok dude i will set the timer for 15 min longer for the exhaust .. thanks for advice!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks JIG.........their is really more to growing than people think!! huh.............I have a buddy up in Kalispell Mt who thinks its easy he did a closet grow had nothing but problems ,bugs, heat, he used cheap dirt...not enough light and he got 1oz out of 5 plants!!!!maybe he will listen now!!!I have been researching on how to build rooms and grow cannabis for about 2 yrs .......and im still learning ........I think im doing pretty good so far.......just have to learn to right shit down that i learn...........I try to remember it all........thats hard being a stoner...........so any advice i get i right it down in my log book........i think i the begining when i had the little problem..........i was feeding to much....i wasnt watering inbetween the feed times............and now i just went threw 2 watering phases..here in the next couple days i will feed.this time i will introduce flower power.so im getting the water and the feeding down!!!i didnt know their was a difference..hahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2009)

There is pretty much no way to know everything you need to know before you do it. It's not like I know everything, but it's amazing the difference between my first grow and the one I have going now... so much less stress because I kinda have an idea what to expect. I totally thought I was going to have a perfect first grow, and now I see that the first goal is to have a problem free grow... from that you can build to perfection.

But all that being said, my bud from my first grow is sooooo good. I can't imagine what I am going to grow in a few years when I have things down a little more.

It is funny when people think there is nothing to it. Sure the plant will stay alive, but to get good stuff you have to work.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 7, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> There is pretty much no way to know everything you need to know before you do it. It's not like I know everything, but it's amazing the difference between my first grow and the one I have going now... so much less stress because I kinda have an idea what to expect. I totally thought I was going to have a perfect first grow, and now I see that the first goal is to have a problem free grow... from that you can build to perfection.
> 
> But all that being said, my bud from my first grow is sooooo good. I can't imagine what I am going to grow in a few years when I have things down a little more.
> 
> It is funny when people think there is nothing to it. Sure the plant will stay alive, but to get good stuff you have to work.


Yeah no shit ....Ive found out how much work it can be!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

got my new toy today!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice..thats the upgrade to my ph meter..fucker..u use tap water or well water where u at..and wuts the e/c . if its tap its proabably similiar to mine..regionally speaking lol


----------



## robotninja (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice, I have the exact same meter.

Just be sure to calibrate the ph regularly, (once a week or so), they drift really quickly.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Nice..thats the upgrade to my ph meter..fucker..u use tap water or well water where u at..and wuts the e/c . if its tap its proabably similiar to mine..regionally speaking lol


neener,neener...not sure, i filter my tap water........still reading how to use it......
put it on PPM in just tap water it reads 93


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Nice, I have the exact same meter.
> 
> Just be sure to calibrate the ph regularly, (once a week or so), they drift really quickly.


how do u like it ?? i still need to get the calibration stuff tho


----------



## robotninja (Jul 8, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> how do u like it ?? i still need to get the calibration stuff tho


It's great, easy to use, accurate (as long as u keep it calibrated). But I would love a meter that didn't need calibration, or a wall mounted one. Get's old having to open the res, swish the meter around, wait a few minutes to get a accurate ph reading, accidentally drop it in (good thing it's waterproof).

Great meter for the first couple grows, but I'm sure you will wanna upgrade once you got the funds.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

robotninja said:


> It's great, easy to use, accurate (as long as u keep it calibrated). But I would love a meter that didn't need calibration, or a wall mounted one. Get's old having to open the res, swish the meter around, wait a few minutes to get a accurate ph reading, accidentally drop it in (good thing it's waterproof).
> 
> Great meter for the first couple grows, but I'm sure you will wanna upgrade once you got the funds.


 
(Get's old having to open the res, swish the meter around)

Does it matter.Im in soil!!!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 8, 2009)

hey sorry i hadn't checked u out for a few days. are you sure thats co2? definately oxygen meter, and looks like oxygen tank. i may be confused and u have an oxygen meter on a co2 tank. i dunno, tell me wats up. leave ur fans for lights on for 15 min to pull all heat out of them, and i leave my intake and exhaust running all day(i dont use co2).


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> hey sorry i hadn't checked u out for a few days. are you sure thats co2? definately oxygen meter, and looks like oxygen tank. i may be confused and u have an oxygen meter on a co2 tank. i dunno, tell me wats up. leave ur fans for lights on for 15 min to pull all heat out of them, and i leave my intake and exhaust running all day(i dont use co2).


 Yeah its the same stuff people breath


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 8, 2009)

i thought so, plants need co2, not o2. plants release oxygen because they intake water, nutrients, and co2. during respiration the carbon is absorbed, and the oxygen is released. hence the plant being a carbon based lifeform. it is made up largely by the carbon it absorbs in the form of co2. local welders supply will have co2. just tell em ur growing weed and the plants need it! jus kidding, they dont care wat u use it for and wont ask. if that oxygen regulator dont work, you should buy one as well.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i thought so, plants need co2, not o2. plants release oxygen because they intake water, nutrients, and co2. during respiration the carbon is absorbed, and the oxygen is released. hence the plant being a carbon based lifeform. it is made up largely by the carbon it absorbs in the form of co2. local welders supply will have co2. just tell em ur growing weed and the plants need it! jus kidding, they dont care wat u use it for and wont ask. if that oxygen regulator dont work, you should buy one as well.


its the same stuff isnt'it.my mom gets it from medical place


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> its the same stuff isnt'it.my mom gets it from medical place


If your mom inhaled co2 I think she would pass out pretty quick. co2 is what WE exhale...o2 is what we inhale.

Plants are the opposite. Plants inhale co2 and exhale o2.

Can you see the ecological relationship we share. That's why cutting all the trees in the world down has been bad... they provide us the oxygen (o2) we need to breath making it from carbon dioxide (co2) which does us no good. (i'm sure you don't beleive in deforestation up there amongst all the trees just like my buddy in minnesota finds it hard to beleive there are water shortages)

Roots breath oxygen, that is why you mix perlite/ vermilicite with the soil, so that air can get to the roots and give them oxygen. That's why people like me who do DWC have air bubble on our roots to feed them oxygen.

But leaves breath carbon dioxide.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> If your mom inhaled co2 I think she would pass out pretty quick. co2 is what WE exhale...o2 is what we inhale.
> 
> Plants are the opposite. Plants inhale co2 and exhale o2.
> 
> ...


Fuck thats confusing..........but yeah i see now, i looked up a bunch of stuff
I must have been stoned when they were teaching that in school !!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 8, 2009)

Cool Looking meter GTO, 

I had one of there meters before. It was just a pH meter but I forgot to keep the end wet and it dried out an never worked again. Check the directions cause if you are suppose to keep it wet and you don't well...

In regard to the Ph, test your tap. most of the time that is 7.0 but you should yet calibration solution.

I learn by trial and error. It always better to learn by other peoples mistakes when you can though..​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool Looking meter GTO,
> 
> I had one of there meters before. It was just a pH meter but I forgot to keep the end wet and it dried out an never worked again. Check the directions cause if you are suppose to keep it wet and you don't well...
> 
> ...


 Thanks Cruzer........So far its been fun and challenging.


----------



## aes110 (Jul 11, 2009)

jahtrip said:


> Hey man!! what u build looks fantastic... im in a build bud box.... and when i see this.... It motivates me to build a grow room!! Good job! + rep
> and + rep again!! peace


 nice job bro


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

aes110 said:


> nice job bro


thanks dude.....Its been fun and challenging and some of the original plan got modified alittle!!but now its running good.........Im bout 10 from 12/12


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 11, 2009)

i wanna say again, a very good job. i wanna see pics, and i wanna see your co2 setup. if you got your co2 rolling when you go to flower, your gonna have some big buds. i know you been searching some things out, act now. i know the co2 will complete your tricked room.  joints and bong hits


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i wanna say again, a very good job. i wanna see pics, and i wanna see your co2 setup. if you got your co2 rolling when you go to flower, your gonna have some big buds. i know you been searching some things out, act now. i know the co2 will complete your tricked room.  joints and bong hits


 not doing Co2,i thought the shit u breathed was the right stuff.nope i was wrong....Maybe in the future


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

Is it normal to water every 3 to 4 days.......cause they are drinking a shit load


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 11, 2009)

i water every other day. just a quart or so per 5gal container. i notice bout 5 gal for 15 full size girls in bloom. thats just myroutine. if i stretch them longer they wilt. and if i give me more than the quart a displeasing amount comes out the weep holes. so here is where im at


----------



## airman (Jul 11, 2009)

I wish I would have seen this thread earlier. Looks like your doing a fine job. 
subscribed


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i water every other day. just a quart or so per 5gal container. i notice bout 5 gal for 15 full size girls in bloom. thats just myroutine. if i stretch them longer they wilt. and if i give me more than the quart a displeasing amount comes out the weep holes. so here is where im at


Im in 7gal pots.
just got done feeding......wow a quart
these have been drinking 2 gallon apeice every 3 days


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

airman said:


> I wish I would have seen this thread earlier. Looks like your doing a fine job.
> subscribed


 Thanks AirMan, im trying.I think the hardest part about growen Cannabis is learning what yer ladys need or want........The setup and all that stuff is easy!!!!But their doing Better than i expected tho!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

i came in late but nice setup and grow! + rep Sorry to hear about ya pops mine passed in 07 keep doin ya thing my dude!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> i came in late but nice setup and grow! + rep Sorry to hear about ya pops mine passed in 07 keep doin ya thing my dude!


Thanks Man.Hell Yeah Can't stop now........Fuck IM Legal!!
Plus its fucking fun!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 11, 2009)

2 gals of water every 3 days for each 7 gal container? that does seem like alot .


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 2 gals of water every 3 days for each 7 gal container? that does seem like alot .


 And their loven it tho


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Heres some pic's 55 days .........fed them, and gave a boost of Flower Power


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 12, 2009)

u got a bunch of bushes in there lol good shit!


----------



## dmn0712 (Jul 12, 2009)

looking real nice man. keep up the good work.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/207849-will-turning-12-12-1-a.html


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you have 4 or 5 plants in there? Do you have a clone mother around?


----------



## 4seed (Jul 12, 2009)

Not much makes me mad, But not having the space nor the money to have that type of set up makes me truely want to cry. Maybe one day

4seed


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

bunch of bushes, some real shit .... you've got it made there bro. You be doing an excellent job. Thanks for the update!! Walk On!~


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 12, 2009)

ill agree to agree, they do look like there loving it.. u should do good on ur yield it looks like with the room u have for air movement with 1 plant per lamp, ya, u should get quite a nice harvest...


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> Do you have 4 or 5 plants in there? Do you have a clone mother around?


 Hey Slip ,their is 5 plants and no i dont have a clone mother...not yet.....I got a cloner coming 
My ladies!!!
White Widow
White Rhino
K-Train
Super Lemon Haze
Great White Shark


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ill agree to agree, they do look like there loving it.. u should do good on ur yield it looks like with the room u have for air movement with 1 plant per lamp, ya, u should get quite a nice harvest...


 thanks Tile


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

4seed said:


> Not much makes me mad, But not having the space nor the money to have that type of set up makes me truely want to cry. Maybe one day
> 
> 4seed


Thanks 4 Seed...I wanted to do that for a long long time...just put some money away here and their..one that one day it will come possible for you .........Have hope


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> bunch of bushes, some real shit .... you've got it made there bro. You be doing an excellent job. Thanks for the update!! Walk On!~


 Bushes,bushes and more bushes hell yeah Tahoe! i hope the next 2 mo is as good!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dudes thanks for all the advice, the comments, and help you have given me during my first real grow. As you can see your help has really paid off. So thank you everybody!! SO ROCK THE FUCK ON!!! 420!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Ok this is my last 18/6 cycle*
*Here's the Last Veg Pic's*
*12/12 Here I Come*











































And a Night Vision Shot


----------



## dmn0712 (Jul 16, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> *Ok this is my last 18/6 cycle*
> *Here's the Last Veg Pic's*
> *12/12 Here I Come*
> 
> ...


looking good my friend. they are going to be monsters in about 3 weeks.
keep up the good work.


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/207849-will-turning-12-12-1-a.html


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 16, 2009)

a lush green forest of goodness ... great work. thanks for the update!


----------



## robotninja (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, those are gonna be some monsters man. Looking good, bout to go 12/12 myself, smoke on


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (Jul 16, 2009)

good luck man lookin good


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 17, 2009)

now the 12/12 fun begins


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 17, 2009)

so whens the cloner machine coming ??? .... you can take some clones i believe a weeek into flowering but the sooner the better..... are you going to make the top of the room into a veg area ?? Doing great man this is when the fireworks start !!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 18, 2009)

ya update looks pimp .. u should get a good result with each plant to its respective lamp.. theyll be full and loaded with little budz in 30days..cant wait to see the giants in 60.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 18, 2009)

veg lookin real good my dude yield gonna be crazy!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice. nows the time all your work is gonna pay off! read your plants, give them what they need. they will easily double in height. still cant wait til we match!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just Fucking Beautiful man, 
Heres to your grow! (I roll one and toke it looking at your plants) Ant it great when a plan comes together?


Like Nugs said, If you haven't taken any cuttings now is the time. I would take a minimum of two from each plant. Taken from the lower branches. Clone/root them and keep the best six out of twelve. Maybe keep more of the strain that did the best in veg.


.​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 19, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Just Fucking Beautiful man,
> Heres to your grow! (I roll one and toke it looking at your plants) Ant it great when a plan comes together?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Cruz...Fucken BADASS!!!
I did take clones......3 WW,2 K-Train, and 3 Super lemon haze........First time cloning, so lets see what happens......I saw the easy cloner, didnt need 30 sites. so i found this little Daisy 8 site cloner........cheap but it is working....so far they are still alive...6 days


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 19, 2009)

thatll work!


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 19, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Thanks Cruz...Fucken BADASS!!!
> I did take clones......3 WW,2 K-Train, and 3 Super lemon haze........First time cloning, so lets see what happens......I saw the easy cloner, didnt need 30 sites. so i found this little Daisy 8 site cloner........cheap but it is working....so far they are still alive...6 days


looks nice....8 site should be effective...they look healthy...

How long have they been in there?


----------



## SOFTWHITE (Jul 19, 2009)

I love the grow room if you don't mine I might steal some of your ideas. I'm gonna give them to my cousin to build it for me. I've come to the conclusion that I have 10 thumbs when it comes to building.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice man.... happy to see your on top of the cloneing already. I made a diy 8 cloner works great, you should love the results you get. I think you might want to get a dome to cover them if you see problems.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 19, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> looks nice....8 site should be effective...they look healthy...
> 
> How long have they been in there?


5 days Slip


----------



## buckd316 (Jul 21, 2009)

dude, very nice setup.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> dude, very nice setup.


Thanks Buckd
have you read the whole thing ?


----------



## buckd316 (Jul 21, 2009)

sure did. are you testing ppm also?


----------



## wannabee (Jul 21, 2009)

i can't even believe how lush and healthy those plants look! just beautiful!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 26, 2009)

lookin good! idk how i havent scribed to ur thread yet i thought i did but rep+ and scribed!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

pics of ur beauties, please?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

yuess ummm...sir ... may I please have somer more ... (pictures that is ....) hehehehe!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

give oliver his pics!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

who wants to see some pics ??
tonight i will take some when they wake up


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

muy excellente senor .... we be looking forward to dem ... Cheers!!~~


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> muy excellente senor .... we be looking forward to dem ... Cheers!!~~


 where the hell do u get your avitar pic's Tahoe ???


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm hoping he is so lucky, that he shot them himself.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

past girlfriends? ok .... if you believe that I have some oceanfront property in AZ that you might be interested in ..... I luv dem cowgirls!! Walk On!!~~ 


MyGTO2007 said:


> where the hell do u get your avitar pic's Tahoe ???


----------



## airman (Jul 30, 2009)

lets see those pics


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 30, 2009)

Your new cowgirl is hotter then the old...nice choice....


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jul 31, 2009)

hate to squash on ur thread bro, but if i don't get pics of ur girls, im gonna ask to see pics of tahoes girls. pictures pleeeeeeeezzzzzzz! lil' bit o sugar on top as well!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok Guys , Sorry for the wait !!

This is 2 weeks flower!!


----------



## wtffgr33n (Aug 1, 2009)

ooohhh looking so nice!! +rep


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

u be doing it VerY VerY Good .... great photos, plants are looking happy and healthy ..... walking on!!~~~~


----------



## captain chronizzle (Aug 1, 2009)

very, very nice. i can think back to when you was freakin out bout them dying and all that. look at those beauties though, man they are pretty. way to go brotha, geuss we are that much closer to matching, eh?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 1, 2009)

lookin good  just stoppin in for a checkup


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 2, 2009)

I forgot to post my clones pics....little 50 dollar cloner worked 8 for 8...........and then what they look like now!!

in Cloner











































And What they look like now!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 2, 2009)

great pix showin the root developement. u spilt the stem right for more root growin sites?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 2, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> great pix showin the root developement. u spilt the stem right for more root growin sites?


 
Yes i split the stem..........


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah nice root shots. i keep wanting to take pics of the roots im getting out the ezcloner, but then i transplant them to dirt and forget..oh well


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 2, 2009)

ya its a great example cuz not everyone does that split but they should. the pic shows exactly why too


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah It is huh........And that is with no root stuff either......I just used some SPT in the water !! now i will always split the stem........Read that in (Jorge Cervantes Bible)


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 2, 2009)

haha ya me too.
when i do my transplant thats when i use the superthrive. i use clonex gel tho to for cloning in rockwool. i still use superthrive even in my tea mix nutes


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

those are great photos of great plants .... love the close detail of the roots .... look really really healthy. Many thanks for that update!! Walk On!!~~


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2009)

Those are just nasty dude.

I just built a bubbler. I hope I get something like that.

Just Nasty!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Aug 3, 2009)

i second that nasty, you're on your way bro! i'm glad you got the bible. JC material is a good foundation.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just Showing Off


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

keep showing off .... I love it ... great job, fabulous plants, thanks for the awesome update!! Walk on!!~~


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 5, 2009)

nice ac unit dude!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey show off,

You must be real proud of your grow and you should be. You really have done an exceptional job. 

I realise you know this but I thought I would mention it. Loose lips sink ships. 
Remember to just show off here and you will have a nice harvest in the end.

Hey, I got a question for ya. Those nasty little bitches, What was in the water?
Did you use tap or add any nutes to your cloner?​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 6, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey show off,
> 
> You must be real proud of your grow and you should be. You really have done an exceptional job.
> 
> ...


I filter my water


Then i bubble it to make sure all chlorine is out then i add my BMO products only.......And as far as my cloner goes i just put 1/2 oz of Super Plant Tonic in it ...thats all..........BAM 7 days later got roots........Oh and misted them daily with FH by BMO
Thanks Cruz............


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok.. If u have read my journal...u all know how their was a large space on top of my grow room right.........Well this is what i did!!inclosed the top in theirs about 47 sq ft up there






Put a 12000 BTU unit with heat 












unit on top



















And this is how low it got in 2 hrs







And These R 3 Weeks UPDATE!!





























































and my leaves arnt all yellow just used the wrong flash


----------



## TONYJEJO (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello!
nice plants have you there you could have 2 plants under one HPS light don't u think other way nice setup & bush


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

hey man ... stellar ... you make wonderful things with your hands and your heart. It is a pleasure to visit your room, so so ....perfect. Organized and executed so well. Your bud will be nothing short of spectacular if you continue on this fabulous path .... Walk on!!~~~~~


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 8, 2009)

Makes me wish i still lived in Montana. Nice dude.


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 8, 2009)

those plants look bomb man. real healthy... oh man.. in about 2weeks i bet youll be able to take a couple lower branchs off and take some tasters... at week 5or 6. least i do. hmm im baked right now on some 'taster' branches from like week 5 that had some amazing resin . I like wut uve done with the room. man those plants have plenty of room to breath, and theyll repay u with loads of budd for it. so i assume ur drawing the a/c air with a inline fan now? love the idea, and how clean ur door is to the op. man i shouldve hired u to rough my jambs and doors in, looks top notch tits...GOTTA GO TM


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> Hello!
> nice plants have you there you could have 2 plants under one HPS light don't u think other way nice setup & bush


 Thanks dude...well if u look close @ group pic's u will see that both lights on the sides their is 2 plants under them .....the middle light just has White Widow........... But No My plants being this big and bushy..it does not cover both of them....I think the next crop will be just 3 plants under each 400....


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man ... stellar ... you make wonderful things with your hands and your heart. It is a pleasure to visit your room, so so ....perfect. Organized and executed so well. Your bud will be nothing short of spectacular if you continue on this fabulous path .... Walk on!!~~~~~


Thanks Tahoe, You sure do know how to make a Person feel good about himself.......Thanks Dude !!! ROCK ON !!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> those plants look bomb man. real healthy... oh man.. in about 2weeks i bet youll be able to take a couple lower branchs off and take some tasters... at week 5or 6. least i do. hmm im baked right now on some 'taster' branches from like week 5 that had some amazing resin . I like wut uve done with the room. man those plants have plenty of room to breath, and theyll repay u with loads of budd for it. so i assume ur drawing the a/c air with a inline fan now? love the idea, and how clean ur door is to the op. man i shouldve hired u to rough my jambs and doors in, looks top notch tits...GOTTA GO TM


Fuck yeah Tile !!Im Looking forward to my samples for sure!!! And as far as the ac goes.... I just put the ac on top.. enclosed it .......it still uses the same intake as before....if u look @ the pics u will see a filter in front of the ac .thats my orignal intake.........And yes im for Hire.I'll build you a sick ass Room!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

Minnestoner said:


> Makes me wish i still lived in Montana. Nice dude.


Thanks Man!!
And u moved because of Why ??

Nice Avitar Dude
I went to Spokane Last year and saw Cheech and Chong.......I was the coolest fucking thing in the world to see them Live...
Dave's not here Man!!


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 9, 2009)

i might bring u in to weatherstrip my doors and mount locks and deadbolts, if u dont mind getting some donated meds at some point. did u mount a pre made jamb and then door. or did u fab the jamb, looks air / light proff. dats the shit mr builder. i changed my #'s and all that so pm . next time ur at planet we should def cordinate, just for some get right . i want some un rooted cuttings son, i dont have anything ur running and vs versa.. let me know.. ~Gotta GO TM~ (just playn Tahoe...aain tryn to play on ur sig ~~~~~...~~~~walk on~~~


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i might bring u in to weatherstrip my doors and mount locks and deadbolts, if u dont mind getting some donated meds at some point. did u mount a pre made jamb and then door. or did u fab the jamb, looks air / light proff. dats the shit mr builder. i changed my #'s and all that so pm . next time ur at planet we should def cordinate, just for some get right . i want some un rooted cuttings son, i dont have anything ur running and vs versa.. let me know.. ~Gotta GO TM~ (just playn Tahoe...aain tryn to play on ur sig ~~~~~...~~~~walk on~~~


 no i just bought a pre hung door all in one !!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Subsribed! What a grow. I thought I put a lot of work into my room. But there is still a lot of work to do when some money comes in. Took me 2 days to get through this whole journal. What a good job(minus the Feed, feef, feed prob). As far as your little O2 mix up, a tank really isnt suited for your room. You should really take a chance to look at some CO2 generators. They can do wonders. And for what you've spent already, fairly cheap. Also saves you the work of refilling all the time. They can also kick out a fairly lage supply of co2, even enough to make a difference with your exhaust running(not recommended though). Keep up the amazing work. I cant wait to see these girls finish. If you get bored, check out how my white widow is doing. Link in my sig. Also on a side not of your lights not being able to cover all of your girls completely, you may want to look into lst with ties or a Scrog like mine. With those lights and an even canopy, you can get an insane grow that would probly fill out every square inch of your room. Just a though that could potentially double your out put(those lower brances aren't getting the love a trained plant would get) Even without that, I'm sure your outcome will be legendary.


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

heres a 49 day sample for ya.......................


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 11, 2009)

looks yummy haha


----------



## robotninja (Aug 11, 2009)

wowzers!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice.......Hope mine look like that @ 49 Days


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

theyll be bigger...im sure of that. this grunk plant is a sparse producer.. but wut is does produce is keeper material.. ur plants look like theyre on roids bro..good sign a few weeks into flower.. theyll keep on puffin out...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 14, 2009)

amazing man just amazing!


----------



## tua24262 (Aug 14, 2009)

just checked out your thread man and I am simply amazed.... I just started growing my first plants in a grow room with 400W HPS and after seeing your first grow its making me more and more inpatient!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Thanks dude...well if u look close @ group pic's u will see that both lights on the sides their is 2 plants under them .....the middle light just has White Widow........... But No My plants being this big and bushy..it does not cover both of them....I think the next crop will be just 3 plants under each 400....



Lookin good man.

I was looking closely at how you have your lights and I am thinking it can be improved upon. Seems to me you are losing a good amount of light from your reflectors. I have tried many ways to hang lights and found the best is no reflector at all in a cool tube hung verticaly.

So instead of flowering only three because of light coverage you can get I would say at least 30% more over all lumnes by doing this.

You get a much better spread with out reflecting. I found when you reflect the light you lose quite a bit. Its better than nothing though.
The other thing I found out about reflecting light is it is better to have the reflective material as close to the bulb as possible. In your existing setup your reflectors are close but angled sharply giving you a concentrated area. You could spread that out with a different design.

Shit, I am rambling again, I gotta stop puffin before typin.
​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 14, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Lookin good man.
> 
> I was looking closely at how you have your lights and I am thinking it can be improved upon. Seems to me you are losing a good amount of light from your reflectors. I have tried many ways to hang lights and found the best is no reflector at all in a cool tube hung verticaly.
> 
> ...


yeah theirs always something better that what i got .but i just bought all this brand new 4 mo's ago........So i will be using this setup for awhile. thanks tho....


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 14, 2009)

So hows it going GTO? Any new pics? Glad you liked my setup, not as good as yours, but I definitely put some time in.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 14, 2009)

yep working on update as we speak !!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok We'Re WaItInG ....


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok sorry for the wait!!


White widow












K-Train







K-Train







Super Lemon Haze







White Rhino


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

First Fukin Class .... excellent work ....no worries 'bout the wait .... we'll ALWAYS ask for more anyhow ... hahahaha!

k-train looks like a real winner ..... your garden is magnificent.


----------



## robotninja (Aug 15, 2009)

Damn those are some sexy ladies


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats what I'm talking about. Super Sexy. Are you Having some nutrient problems? Though I saw some leaves lower and in the back that Look a little nutrient burned. Just curious.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 15, 2009)

looking good! glad im stickin around for the ride


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 15, 2009)

wow those girls look great man you are very inspiring!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 15, 2009)

dam man and only at 4 weeks are you going another 4 ?? those are going to be huge colas 



awwww shit GTO does not play around


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

In honour of GTO and his most fabulous grow (and its really only started) and the 25th Anniversary of the 288GTO in Monetrey this weekend (many thanks to Autoblog.com).


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 15, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> In honour of GTO and his most fabulous grow (and its really only started) and the 25th Anniversary of the 288GTO in Monetrey this weekend (many thanks to Autoblog.com).


DUDE That is fucking BADASS!!!! THANK YOU !!!!!!!YOUR BADASS!!!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 15, 2009)

Nothing I can say that hasn't already been said GTO. It's been fun watching your beautiful plants grow, and looking forward to seeing them cross the finish line. Cheers.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

hahahaha .... no worries, nuthin that a cool $500K wouldn't fix! I know where there are several for sale. hahahaha! I friggin love this car. But then I am twisted about Ferraris and italian exotics in general. This is the Pagani Zonda . however, the going price for a Zonda R is like $1.5-2.0M .... if you could find one for sale! The Wail of a v-12 at full song .... 

[youtube]S4gs19CMvyI[/youtube]


[youtube]89U2RO5UJa0[/youtube]

[youtube]zIoFnfMhq_Y[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 15, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha .... no worries, nuthin that a cool $500K wouldn't fix! I know where there are several for sale. hahahaha! I friggin love this car. But then I am twisted about Ferraris and italian exotics in general. This is the Pagani Zonda . however, the going price for a Zonda R is like $1.5-2.0M .... if you could find one for sale! The Wail of a v-12 at full song ....
> 
> [youtube]S4gs19CMvyI[/youtube]
> 
> ...


 
OH MY GOD>I Love Super Cars DUDE !!!!
This one is the sickest one Yet.........I only wish i had the money for an Exotic Car of some kind!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Tahoe ,How Do u post youtube vids like that ???


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

yea .... it is a very real obsession for me ..... I am currently watching the Auction in Monterey right now ... and still tonight there is a 288 GTO coming up for saale .... check it out .... 

http://www.rmauctions.com/liveVideo.cfm?SaleCode=MO09


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

NO SALE at HIGH BID of $410k ....


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 16, 2009)

deep pockets for that kinda car. 400k is a lil excessive..but hey if i had millions id be 1silly mofucker myself..Peace


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

yea ... that's the question that comes to ming huh? so how much money would you have to have to think that you might just jet off to Monterey for the weekend and maybe sped a couple of mill. The Daytona Cobra broke the record for an american car at public auction $7.26M ..... won LeMans and the Driver was Bob Bondurant .... history and racing success .... the financial crisis and faltering us economy do not affect these people.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 16, 2009)

I guess he missed your question.

How do you post on utube?
I will add, How do you put it in a post.

Its easy really. 1st go to youtube and set up an account. All you need is an email address. You will see a upload video link.

Upload your video and get the url, its in the second little box on the right, copy and paste it to notepad.

Then you want the part of it that you will add the forum code to.

Here is example of what it looks like:
Lets see if this works,

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R56OfPbYlEE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R56OfPbYlEE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Take the green part and add it to forum code example below (without periods)

[youtube..]....R56OfPbYlEE&hl=en&fs....[/youtube..]

That is what you paste in the forum reply box. Without the dots.........


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

I did (until tonight's re-reading) and thank you kind sir for answering. My apologies to the questioner askerer ..... I have been preoccupied .... but no excuses. Walking on!!~~ 


cruzer101 said:


> I guess he missed your question.
> 
> How do you post on utube?
> I will add, How do you put it in a post.
> ...


----------



## mcone (Aug 16, 2009)

great grow man! just read all 50 pages.. keep it going! 
+rep pass it on


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I did (until tonight's re-reading) and thank you kind sir for answering. My apologies to the questioner askerer ..... I have been preoccupied .... but no excuses. Walking on!!~~


 It's All Good Tahoe...Rock On !!!!!!

Thanks Cruz...I will try that already have Youtube Account ........


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 16, 2009)

mcone said:


> great grow man! just read all 50 pages.. keep it going!
> +rep pass it on


Thanks 4 reading dude !!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Aug 17, 2009)

oh.. my.. my.. oh, hell yes!


sidenote: some previous poster mention you may have a nute issue, hence crispy leaves at tips. i believe you had the light previously positioned too close, to that part of plant. the results are light poisoning, those spots are evident. i could be wrong.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 17, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> oh.. my.. my.. oh, hell yes!
> 
> 
> sidenote: some previous poster mention you may have a nute issue, hence crispy leaves at tips. i believe you had the light previously positioned too close, to that part of plant. the results are light poisoning, those spots are evident. i could be wrong.


 thanks man.......
yeah not sure what the prob is. its never really been that hot on my canopy.....im using BMO witch have a low NPK anyways.....and plus i have 5 different strains. and they all want different NPK ..........These 5 plants have had the same everything since the beginning.......next time i wont do so many strains at once !! the buds r doing just fine lots of fresh green growth so im not worried to much...I think thats when u start fucking things up. is when you start changing shit all around!! they have been feed exactlly by this feeding chart by OHSOGREEN


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2009)

about the youtube thing... cruzr is correct, however you don't need to pull the code out of that mess of stuff.

Just take what is after the = sign from the url. Either right above the embed box (in the url box)... or just in the address bar.

if the address in your brower is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIduOvEoVeQ

use the end: BIduOvEoVeQ

then wrap with [y0utube][/y0utube]

don't forget the '/' in the second bracket.

Not trying to step on toes, just simplify it a bit.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

[youtube]zgkLhfiGIqY[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, Thats gunna be fun knowing how to do that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ready For an Update ??
Here's What The Clones Look Like Now


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

And Then @ 5 Weeks Flower







































































So There Ya Have It


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 22, 2009)

wow man wow.........the colas look just amazing doing a great job


----------



## robotninja (Aug 22, 2009)

Hell yea man, that's some good lookin porn! Hope My plants look like that in another 3 weeks


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Looking Great. It gonna be a pretty nice harvest in a few weeks.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 22, 2009)

looks bomb


----------



## airman (Aug 22, 2009)

Looking great GTO. Everything you're doing just looks very professional. I am officially jealous.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> wow man wow.........the colas look just amazing doing a great job


 Thanks Hulk......can't wait till 2nd crop so i can learn what they need more in Flower!!!!and plus having so many different strains is tough.but i was warned..but anyway thats how you learn right.....I think alot of my prob was not enough nutes.....Bmo is so low anyway i was afraid to overdo it,which is worse than under doing it..........But i will still have some Sick Smoke!!!!! ROCK ON~


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> looks bomb


Fuck Dude!!! So Does Yers!!!!
Wow......them colas R Gunna B Hugh.....How Much summer U Got Left?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

airman said:


> Looking great GTO. Everything you're doing just looks very professional. I am officially jealous.


 Thank's Air.I'll Smoke A J With Ya!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Hell yea man, that's some good lookin porn! Hope My plants look like that in another 3 weeks


 I'm Sure U Will Have Some Sick Smoke Too Bro!!....ROCK ON !!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Looking Great. It gonna be a pretty nice harvest in a few weeks.


 Hell Yeah Dude Lets Hope So !!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 27, 2009)

K~TRAIN





Super lemon haze






White Rhino






All Ready cant wait till next crop.Learned alot of what these girls want......


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 27, 2009)

looking great!


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 27, 2009)

They look great. Im a Montana Medical Marijuana Patient as well. Cant wait to see how your grow continues


----------



## SOFTWHITE (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad I checked back in. You've been very busy I C LOL. Very Very nice I pray that one they we can get legal over here where I am.


----------



## mcone (Aug 27, 2009)

These are starting to look like cotton candy on a stick! Nice work my mang!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Aug 27, 2009)

very, very nice! now is the time to make sure you keep a handle on your RH%. we don't want bud rot to ruin all those colas.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 27, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> very, very nice! now is the time to make sure you keep a handle on your RH%. we don't want bud rot to ruin all those colas.


 hell yeah dude.......RH% has not been a prob yet..........My biggest thing was learning what they want and need with 5 different strains!!!
But boy i tell ya.......it's been fun........Taking what i have learned and puting towards Grow #2...Cant wait!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 28, 2009)

Those 7 gallon pots are huge. I want to try that. Im runnning a 1000w and a 400w> I was gonna use 3 gallons until I read your journal and decded I needed 5 gallons, but maybe 7 is the way to go! Awesome grow, thanks for frequent updates.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hot Dam!

And they say things grow big in Alaska.

Those Eskimos don't have shit on you, You got some sexy buds my friend.​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 28, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hot Dam!
> 
> And they say things grow big in Alaska.
> 
> Those Eskimos don't have shit on you, You got some sexy buds my friend.​


hell yeah!! thanks Cruz
Next Grow will be better.........


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey GT, Awesome grow. Thanks for checkin mine out. Hope I get buds like yours. What kind of yield are you shooting for? Keep up the good work, and keep those girls happy and safe!


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey GTO what did you end up doing with your plants? Did you put them from the little cups right into the 5 gallons or go to the 1 gallon. Im about to transplant and am hoping to go straight to 5 gallons. thanks.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 29, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey GTO what did you end up doing with your plants? Did you put them from the little cups right into the 5 gallons or go to the 1 gallon. Im about to transplant and am hoping to go straight to 5 gallons. thanks.


i went from little cups to 1 gal to my 7 gal pots.. but u should be ok to from little cups to your 5 gal pots
and my nutes R BMO from e bay
and i got SunLeaves Large Kit coming and some Black Gold Wormcastings coming!!did u read my whole grow from begining?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 29, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey GT, Awesome grow. Thanks for checkin mine out. Hope I get buds like yours. What kind of yield are you shooting for? Keep up the good work, and keep those girls happy and safe!


 first real grow.......Atleast 2 oz per plant


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

how friggin sweet is THAT! excellent work. How'd ya feel now? Things be going a little more smoothly.... pacing along and growing good! Walk on !!!~~~~~


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 29, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> how friggin sweet is THAT! excellent work. How'd ya feel now? Things be going a little more smoothly.... pacing along and growing good! Walk on !!!~~~~~


 
Dude Fuck Yeah!!!! and im doing K~Train one more time.but with a better nute schedule....She Just wanted more.was afraid to burn her!!But yeah it feels good to hear feedback...........Thanks Tahoe. U ROCK ON!!!!


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 29, 2009)

What's crackin GTO?????

Your girls are lookin mighty fine; mmmmm, i want to taste some of that haze and be blazed!! Whoop!!

Couple of weeks huh? Shit's gonna be drippin by then.

Have fun trimmin your first harvest!! I still remember mine and I probably always will.

Ahhhh................memories...............


----------



## captain chronizzle (Aug 31, 2009)

at least 2 oz, brotha! maybe a lil' more. i got my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 31, 2009)

in 7 gallons u might be pushin 3-4! your gonna be very happy my friend!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 31, 2009)

hey guys.
i hope aleast 1oz per plant on 2 of them.......I had a little nute problem.....when i swicthed into flower they went south it seems....i wasnt getting enough P i just didnt want to burn them !!!next time around will be better!!!I got the sunleaves Bat Guano's coming and some worm castings ............I will still use BMO's Line.. We will see


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 1, 2009)

I think that's pretty conservative for how they are looking right now. good luck! just keep doing what ur doing .... Walk on!!~~~~~


MyGTO2007 said:


> i hope aleast 1oz per plant on 2 of them....... We will see


And for your viewing pleasure ..... 

[youtube]jeE7nCIlXrE&[/youtube]


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 1, 2009)

sick ass audi


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

sick ass lambo V10 .... lotsa room to crank that sucker to 600hp .... and more .... I need me one of them ....not sure why .... but I do know I need me one! LOL! 


BooMeR242 said:


> sick ass audi


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 2, 2009)

You can build me a grow room anytime bro. Pro job for sure.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 2, 2009)

smokinguns said:


> You can build me a grow room anytime bro. Pro job for sure.


 thanks smokinguns.yeah sure it costs $10000 for me to come to your house and build it


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 2, 2009)

man i just stumbled on this thread .. dammmmn nice man .. i love it!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

fukin deal man ...for that I'd give you room and board too! 


MyGTO2007 said:


> thanks smokinguns.yeah sure it costs $10000 for me to come to your house and build it


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Sep 4, 2009)

wow. this is amazing.

subscribed for the rest of the grow.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Almost Done
































Right Fucking On 
Can't Wait Till Round 2


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

a sweet and beautiful as ever Brudda .... what strain again ... sorry, I know I coulda either remembered or gone back and looked ... but ...I ask instead ... hahahaha! you continue to do a fabulous job there man! Walk on!!~~~~~~~


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 5, 2009)

dam man those are freaking gorgus colas you have there...........your first grow is turning out great man keep up the great work!!!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 5, 2009)

see those brown leaves. those were the ones i was talkin bout'. pick em off. i always do as they flower. if they are that far gone, they only block light. you are gonna hafta anyways when you trim. as always, way to fuking go!!!!!!! no rookie [email protected] here!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> a sweet and beautiful as ever Brudda .... what strain again ... sorry, I know I coulda either remembered or gone back and looked ... but ...I ask instead ... hahahaha! you continue to do a fabulous job there man! Walk on!!~~~~~~~


hey thanks Tahoe.and this is K-Train(train Wreck and Hindo Kush)


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> dam man those are freaking gorgus colas you have there...........your first grow is turning out great man keep up the great work!!!


 thanks Hulk.next time will be better........


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 5, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> see those brown leaves. those were the ones i was talkin bout'. pick em off. i always do as they flower. if they are that far gone, they only block light. you are gonna hafta anyways when you trim. as always, way to fuking go!!!!!!! no rookie [email protected] here!


Hell Yeah Captain.........I normaly do pull off the leaves.... just forgot before the pic............i did afterwards tho!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2009)

Dam, I have to say, Your journal is my favorite to visit.
I just cant stop drooling over those nasty looking girls.

Keep it up man, This beats xvideos.com

LOL​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 5, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Dam, I have to say, Your journal is my favorite to visit.
> I just cant stop drooling over those nasty looking girls.
> 
> Keep it up man, This beats xvideos.com
> ...


Thanks Cruz for that !!! Veg Was Easy as hell........Flower on the other hand kicked my ass..had alot of prematureing of all my fan leaves real early 3rd week.......Was afraid to give more than Ohsogreen's Feeding Chart for BMO products.......For flowering..My clones that i did from them will be different!! Im redoing WW,SLH,and K-Train...so round 2 will be better than 1........And plus Ive got 40 LBS of 4 kinds of Guano's coming and some black gold wormcastings
Thanks for following


----------



## BluesRocker (Sep 6, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> my laides will have good water with my BMO produsts


How do you figure out how much nutes to use? I'm pretty sure I saw a feeding regimen posted somewhere. We are starting to get our soil mix together (wish I understood soil mixes better too), but it would be a big help to know there is a guide for using BMO nutes. 

Checking out your buds
Wow!!! So nice and healthy looking. Thanks for the invite, looking forward to schooling from all this. I should have checked this out last week, been too busy plus starting up the new grow. 

Interesting avatar, KISS rocks!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 6, 2009)

Holy 40lbs of shit batman. We gonna have some Amazon bitches next round!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 6, 2009)

BluesRocker said:


> How do you figure out how much nutes to use? I'm pretty sure I saw a feeding regimen posted somewhere. We are starting to get our soil mix together (wish I understood soil mixes better too), but it would be a big help to know there is a guide for using BMO nutes.
> 
> Checking out your buds
> Wow!!! So nice and healthy looking. Thanks for the invite, looking forward to schooling from all this. I should have checked this out last week, been too busy plus starting up the new grow.
> ...


 here ya go!!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 8, 2009)

LOOKING GREAT MY FRIEND!!

I bet you cant wait till they are done wow!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 8, 2009)

excuse my drooling...


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 9, 2009)

i would go to week nine, maybe even ten let them get fattttt.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 10, 2009)

did u say thay u only wanted to get like an ounce off one? lol

your gunna get a reaaalll good crop man


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Sep 11, 2009)

goddamn.

they're soooo fat and juicy lookin.



I'll be in here more often until harvest.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok Guys Almost Done


K~Train






Super Lemon Haze






White Widow






White Rhino


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

So I had To Make A Place To Dry Them


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

I got One Of Them T-5 setups For the veg Cabinet im building
This Thing Is Fucking Badass!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 12, 2009)

dam man looking fucking sweet over there keep it up


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 12, 2009)

thats gunna be nice man!

wish i cud actaully build slomething lol 

I have to buy everything!! lol

i wonder wout u over all yeild will be , and i wonder how the super lemon skunk is ... debating on buying some beans


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> dam man looking fucking sweet over there keep it up


 
Hell Yeah...Thanks HULK!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> thats gunna be nice man!
> 
> wish i cud actaully build slomething lol
> 
> ...


I Love To Build Shit!!!
I would Buy some Super Lemon Haze Beans!! It's High Times 08' Cannabis Cup Winner!!
I Hope to get about 8~10 oz i would be happy!!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks great. Your Rhino is super dense and chuncky. Looks like good genetics and a lot of hard work is paying off. Im sure you'll exceed your 8-10oz. goal. Might be going to SD soon, I can bring some of my widow and Blue Kush and we can meet in Yellowstone and Chief up and look at all the cool shit.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 12, 2009)

Damn GTO, how do you do it. Those colas on every strain look delicious. What are you planning to yield? My grow is finally starting to speed up. Have you figured a good perpetual cycle for your plant limit? Im having problems with that. Thank you State of Montana for our medicinal privledges!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 12, 2009)

oh ya wats ur limit in montana? i know i read it in the beginning of the thread but im lazy lol. cuz were doin a rotation too on our indoor setup which id like to see how u do your perp harvest if ure doin one


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> oh ya wats ur limit in montana? i know i read it in the beginning of the thread but im lazy lol. cuz were doin a rotation too on our indoor setup which id like to see how u do your perp harvest if ure doin one


Our Limit is 6.......So after these 5 r done i will do 3 and 3 rotation


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Looks great. Your Rhino is super dense and chuncky. Looks like good genetics and a lot of hard work is paying off. Im sure you'll exceed your 8-10oz. goal. Might be going to SD soon, I can bring some of my widow and Blue Kush and we can meet in Yellowstone and Chief up and look at all the cool shit.


 
Thanks Integra 
Never even been to yellowstone!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Damn GTO, how do you do it. Those colas on every strain look delicious. What are you planning to yield? My grow is finally starting to speed up. Have you figured a good perpetual cycle for your plant limit? Im having problems with that. Thank you State of Montana for our medicinal privledges!


Lots of work.thats how i do it
I'd like to get atleast 8~10
Next Im doing 3 and 3 to keeo a rotation going


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thats a VERY nice drying station you built there.

Did you used to do wood workshops or is it a profession?

You're freaking good!!! The plants are beautiful and I can't wait for
the smoke report!!!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 12, 2009)

im guessing dry cab is 4ft cuz it would be the measurement at which to most efficiently use that lumber. i think you should make another row of hanger strings @ about 30" up. this would spread the branches out. some above, some below. only my opinion.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 13, 2009)

You want mostly cloudy and some amber right


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

hey man ... thats generally what people seem to tend towards. I let my top44 lady go prolly 50-50% and I believe it is a pleasant improvement ....the top44 is pretty racy early, and this batch is much nicer balance. You can also do some partial harvest, as I did, I took two good-sized branches and those are my speedy stash ... hahahaha!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> You want mostly cloudy and some amber right


Yup.

Cloudy is where the plant is processing and ripe, Amber is when its dying.
When you wait till you see amber basically you are guaranteeing all trich have at least tunned cloudy.​


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 13, 2009)

there is also the smoke a lil' bit day to day method. chop her when the high is right.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just Scoped them..their about 70% clear and 30% cloudy


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yea, sounds like you got a couple weeks yet.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 14, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Just Scoped them..their about 70% clear and 30% cloudy


 
Nope Thats backwards 70% Cloudy 30% Clear........Did a real good inspect in the dark!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Tell ya what, do a couple rips and check them again, I bet they will be done.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep........Checked them out real good Just now!!!.......their done!! got some tric's that r turning Amber.......will start hacking tomorrow.Today is the 15th...........the 17th is 9 weeks


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 15, 2009)

hell yea right on man ......... i thought you want the trichs to turn amber then chop ?? but if you have a sativa then i am guessing couldy almost amber is what your going for ...... my first grow turned out bad taste like shit 

 did a great job man looking forward to your next grow .......... how have the clones been doing ??


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I read the same stuff as hulk... I thought when most trich's are amber is when things are most potent. Maybe I'm wrong.

On both my harvests I waited till the trichs were 70% Amber to chop... and I love my smoke.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just remember GTo with different strains, they should all be ready on different days. I might be done and another needing another week or 2. Enjoy the harvest and trim.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

well @ least 2 r done!!
The White Rhino and the Great White Shark
chop chop


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2009)

*It's Sticky Time!*​ 
​ 

.​


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 15, 2009)

sometimes you take a plant over a week, just cut what you think is ready off each plant. that way you can harvest a little at a time. the later the harvest(trichs more amber0, the more indica or couchlock the high is. earlier the harvest(trichs clear and cloudy), the more heady or soaring the high, like a true sativa high.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey man,

I keep thinking about those nasty roots you got out of that Daisy cloner and I am thinking about getting one. I checked and you had them in there for 3 weeks.

When you took them out, was there still room in there? 
I mean do you think you could grow them in there another week or two so like eight to ten inches tall?

I would need them to stay in there a couple weeks longer.

Thanks.​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 16, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I keep thinking about those nasty roots you got out of that Daisy cloner and I am thinking about getting one. I checked and you had them in there for 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


No Cruz.....They were in cloner 11 days.......im sure that they would stay in thier awhile until the roots went in the pump.....and ive done clones in it twice.....so now for first time cloning I'm 16 for 16............


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 16, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> No Cruz.....They were in cloner 11 days.......im sure that they would stay in thier awhile until the roots went in the pump.....and ive done clones in it twice.....so now for first time cloning I'm 16 for 16............


 
hmmm so you took 16 clones with no problems thats sick man but......... were are they ?? your boys house or do you have them still. wouldnt mind taking a look at the clones

oh shit i forgot your going to do a veg room thats going to look nice knowing your craftsmenship


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hmmm so you took 16 clones with no problems thats sick man but......... were are they ?? your boys house or do you have them still. wouldnt mind taking a look at the clones
> 
> oh shit i forgot your going to do a veg room thats going to look nice knowing your craftsmenship


 yeah the first time i gave 5 away kept 3
and the ones that got done rooting about 8 days ago was 6 and kept 3 gave 3 away.....oh sorry its only 14 but still..........
that little daisy cloner is the shit........im looking into making one!! working on cab as we speak !!! its 5'w x 32''d x 8 ft tall......with cloner spot.top shelf will be venalation and power.........thats all im giving.........got to wait till its done


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 16, 2009)

First clones







Second clones


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 16, 2009)

White Rhino....chop...chop


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 16, 2009)

wow those girls look amazin! thats a well done grow my dude!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 16, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> wow those girls look amazin! thats a well done grow my dude!


Thanks War!!
can't wait till round 2


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 16, 2009)

these r almost done


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 16, 2009)

Those look great. Really good job. Cant wait for the smoke report.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 16, 2009)

looking tasty my friend!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 16, 2009)

doing a great job man keep it up ........ and shit the clones woo hoo rooms not even done and they look great ..... 


go for it man make one i just used a 2gallon bucket, gorilla tape to black it out, a good pump for the sprayers, packet of spayers,pvc parts, 8 net pots or sponges, i used weather seal on the lid for no water leak ...... it worked great first time around for the clones(didnt have room in floweringroom so just keep the clones in there to flinish flowering in the veg room) cant wait to put it back to work did some modifications to it (added a drian valve on the bottome for easy drain and fill, then a water tubegage)

Heres a link of a aero cloner i really like permalink

grrr heres a link with clones permalink


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Shit man. I use my journals to be able to go back and check when I did what. I went back and checked yours, on the 7-19 you said they were in there for six days already. So that means they went in on the 13th.

Then the next post was 8-2 Thats why I thought it was longer.
But you did say "I forgot to post pics" So, you remember it was 11 days.

Yea, I built my own but it doesn't work like that does.
I was thinking I would replace it with a daisy but I would need them to stay in there longer. I wonder if they would survive a month in one of those, with weekly water changes of course... Hum.

Anyway, Killer nugs man. I noticed you removed the fan leaf during flush.
I think that you remove more stored nutrients and force the plant to use up whats left inside of it by doing that. I am surprised more people don't do that in soil.​


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW.

my jaw dropped.

Those look delicious.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 20, 2009)

looks delicious goiod shit gto!


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 20, 2009)

Damn good looking My GTO, What are you thinking about yield wise? Those are some delicious nugs, I would be so happy with a turnout like that


----------



## mcone (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking incredible my man! Wow! That stuff looks like it will really do a number on ya, nice work!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

fukin A bro! Walk on!!~~


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 26, 2009)

i think you need to get to work smokin' that shit up bro! you need help, let me know. we still gotta match, right?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 30, 2009)

All Dry.Been in Jars About 9 days........
Fucking Shit smells Badass.All 5 strains smell Different........Very Proud of MySelf.I'd like to Thank each and everybody that helped me out!!!!!


11.75 OZ's


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 30, 2009)

did a great job man


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> did a great job man


Thanks HULK!!!!!
Ready For Round 2


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 30, 2009)

hell yea man whens it starting ??? you have a veg room and the green house or a flower setup to in the house ?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hell yea man whens it starting ??? you have a veg room and the green house or a flower setup to in the house ?


yeah, in the process of building my Veg Cabinet now..will have some teaser pics of it later!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 30, 2009)

oh shit sorry man mixed up threads i know you dont have a green house or all that lmao dam good hits this morning ......

....... yea i remeber you told us a little about it cant wait to see, i am almost back up growing agian woo hoo cant wait for the fun to start


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2009)

There ya go man,

Now when you go to smoke you have choices.
Lets see... What will it be tonight? LOL

Welcome to the crowd, I got five strains.

Little tip, for long term storage those jars work much better full.
After smoking the same strain for a few days switch, Get a better high.

Congrats on a job well done.​


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 1, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> There ya go man,
> 
> Now when you go to smoke you have choices.
> Lets see... What will it be tonight? LOL
> ...



Thanks Cruz!!!
Yeah learned that those jars with the metal latch to close lid SUCK!!If the rubber seal isnt on just right it will leak air in ....next jars will have a screw on lid ...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats on the harvest. And you did a 
wonderful job. 

Can't wait for the smoke report.


----------



## avalanche (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey bro sweet harvest!! Just FYI that "burnt" problem you were having on your plants was a cal/mag def. They turn yellow an get brown/black spots an get crispy, usually start on bottow of plant. To correct this use dolemite lime in soil at 1 tblspn per gallon..or if thats not an option use calmag at 10ml per gallon of water.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 2, 2009)

almost 12 ounces! COngratualtions. That is an awesome yield. I hope to get something around there. So jealous of you.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Thanks Cruz!!!
> Yeah learned that those jars with the metal latch to close lid SUCK!!If the rubber seal isnt on just right it will leak air in ....next jars will have a screw on lid ...


 
Well thats true man but if you do have the seal in place they work great.
Just don't close them when your stoned. LOL

Sure, you can pick up a case of mason jars for like $10 and break it down so you can keep them sealed as you go through it.

What I do is fill the big ones up to the top and store them, The smaller ones Fill to the top also but mix the bud. I pull from that and fill my small jar once a week. I have some thats over a year old and still fresh. Atomic Haze. That shit rocks but I am running low. hum.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

as you fukin should be proud, damn proud ... excellent effort and fabulous product! Smoke ON!!~~~~


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2009)

You have my stamp of approval as well. You should be mighty proud bro... that's a bunch of smoke... and I'm sure it's ALL good too.

Here's to getting better each grow... can't wait for the next.

Great job GTO.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> as you fukin should be proud, damn proud ... excellent effort and fabulous product! Smoke ON!!~~~~





jigfresh said:


> You have my stamp of approval as well. You should be mighty proud bro... that's a bunch of smoke... and I'm sure it's ALL good too.
> 
> Here's to getting better each grow... can't wait for the next.
> 
> Great job GTO.


Thank You Guys.......Fucking Badass Huh


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

fukinbadassisright!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 3, 2009)

i think ur script has been written and filled!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> fukinbadassisright!


Dude Your Avitar Pic's ...........
All i can say MY GOD!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks man .... its good to keep it "fresh" .... like that line in the animation Madagasgar ..... 

[youtube]dx6-9xdaU94[/youtube]


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm jelous of your variety, been smoking on nothing but white widow for months, Great stuff, but everyone like a little variety. Please post a smoke report on the Lemon Haze. Personally interested in the strain.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

Smoke report for Super Lemon Haze

Best smell.got a sweet candy lemon smell.......Taste is the same candy lemon flavor
real smooth


----------



## tilemaster (Oct 4, 2009)

nice finally getting ur smoke reports in? how'd it go n e way GTO? Man ive been so busy, but so many good things going on right now. pretty excited for everbody out in our neck of the woodz right now. So wut u got going on for round two. excuse me for not scrolling back a few pages...


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> nice finally getting ur smoke reports in? how'd it go n e way GTO? Man ive been so busy, but so many good things going on right now. pretty excited for everbody out in our neck of the woodz right now. So wut u got going on for round two. excuse me for not scrolling back a few pages...


 
thanks Tile !!
Just Got 2 WW, And 2 SLH Right Now........thinking of doing The Church,and Big Bang!!
Hey did u go to Cannabis comes to Bozeman A couple weeks ago @ the holiday inn ??


----------



## largebudda (Oct 4, 2009)

OK, I have been following from the beginning, want to say that your plants look awesome and i wish i was your neighbor so i could have the chance to pat you on the back for such a fine job!!! 

One question I have that I have not found in any of the FAQ's or the rest of the site..... I got a Kush plant that has tons of leaves around the bud... not like a Top44 or Big Bud where the leaf to bud ratio is minor. This thing is loaded with leaves.. Iwas wondering if it wise to trim them back like you have with some of your plants all the way back to the bud. I got a but that is close to 12 inches long and very very tight but you cant see it because of the leaves.. Let me know if you would like for me to post a pic...


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 4, 2009)

SLH a good choice. i smoked some the other day that was seeded. i put the seeds in a bag, and into my pocket. i swear, i could smell the lemony haze when i pulled them outta there later. sweet high as well. i said to myself, jeez i'm high.

way to go, get busy on ur next harvest, or them jars will be empty.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 11, 2009)

where the hell have I been??? subscribed  Great Growing


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2009)

haha u sound like me sumtimes TLD


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Im really sick right now .... not to thread jack though....


----------



## tilemaster (Oct 13, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> thanks Tile !!
> Just Got 2 WW, And 2 SLH Right Now........thinking of doing The Church,and Big Bang!!
> Hey did u go to Cannabis comes to Bozeman A couple weeks ago @ the holiday inn ??


it was good. i mean ethically i dont know with the montanas caregivers network, im all for getting patients through and wut not, but when the doc evaluates 300 plus in 1 day for a narcotic recommendation i feel they should have spent more time . although i had a vendor table set up with clones, mother plants and matching meds for display. i didnt stick around for patients and familys united and the cannibis at the capital party from 7-10p as i was there from 7am -5p, with my daughter with me as well. anyways theyll be another patient /doc day same place, same time on oct 24th, so if u have any patients feel free to call and we'll get em scheduled...or pm if u lost the #


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hows it going gto. You got the next batch started yet? Is there a link that I missed?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Veg Cab Is Done 













































































You can see from the pics that the whole center of the cabinet is double thick with 1 in of insulation in the middle
inside measures 4'10 W x 2'4 D x 3' H
so 9.84 Sq Ft with 28500 Lumens...just got a couple clones going in here now


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 15, 2009)

looking very sick man did a great job ..... not sure what you do for a living but you sure do know your way with the tools. Theres a big cab (storage or whatever) then the veg cab inside hidden (secert cab) thats very clean man!!!!!!!! Rep and Rip  for you GTO


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> looking very sick man did a great job ..... not sure what you do for a living but you sure do know your way with the tools. Theres a big cab (storage or whatever) then the veg cab inside hidden (secert cab) thats very clean man!!!!!!!! Rep and Rip  for you GTO


Thanks Hulk..........
I just love making things!!!!
I'm Very mechanically inclined


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

[youtube]Lx_IPv44CNs[/youtube]


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 15, 2009)

hell yea a video to rock on

you do great job at hanging that mylar did you get tips from the FAQ on mylar ?? i thought i finished my room so i got all the mylar hung up, then did a test run for temps and humidity and shit i had to fix some things and moving around in the room i messed up the mylar, going to have to do it over agian


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hell yea a video to rock on
> 
> you do great job at hanging that mylar did you get tips from the FAQ on mylar ?? i thought i finished my room so i got all the mylar hung up, then did a test run for temps and humidity and shit i had to fix some things and moving around in the room i messed up the mylar, going to have to do it over agian


 that is the 2mill mylar its easy to work with....
mylar is kinda of a pain in the ass.....gets dirty fast,dont really wanna touch it alot,it smears..........but it works good!!!
yeah i had to redo all of the mylar in my big room allready.........i use that spray glue to hold it in place so its easier to deal with!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2009)

i just love your craftsmanship. I could look at those pictures all day long.

Great job, again.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 15, 2009)

you are great with the DIY! its gonna get nice and bushy in there!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> i just love your craftsmanship. I could look at those pictures all day long.
> 
> Great job, again.


Thanks Jig
i just love making things!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I love seeing your builds. I'm currently woring on shifting my setup around, I'll let you know when there is a pic update. What strain you starting with this time?


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 16, 2009)

your quite a sicko gto. i'm quite serious about that too. i see ur a craftsman guy, im a dewalt guy. i think you should just say fuck it, and flip the hole garage into a grow room. then you'd have a jungle. you just need to get your numbers up. yeah, i know you wouldn't have anywhere to work on cars, but think of all the bud!)








the only dissapointment i had was not hearing some kiss on the video. stones are bad-ass, just not kiss.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

this is for you Captain C

[youtube]wxcNeXnWnMY[/youtube]

Samples of Sonic Boom
[youtube]gudQpZ-JJg0[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok Here Is V.2 what they used to look like


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

V.2 Video Update,What they look like now !!!

[youtube]in1OaB9sd5I[/youtube]

[youtube]n_uYM6jzCxk[/youtube]


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 16, 2009)

The video updates are very nice. +rep.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ha ha, Cool Goat.
Those kids look real beefy. Isnt the flower time a little longer on the haze?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 16, 2009)

was wondering if you topped the far left white widow, then tied the two colas down ?

I was just thinking how sweet it would be to do 4 plants or 6 all same strain but differrent ways ...... one with a screen(scog), one topped, one topped twice, a really big lollie pop(no branches just the main trunk and the fan leaves on it and a huge cola we hope) haha, and so on whatever you can think of, take really good notes and see what yields the most pros and cons of each ...... but that would take allot of free time somthing i have haha i dont know about you. 

looking forward to this coming up grow..........you keeping the same thread ?? if not make sure you post the link


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 16, 2009)

lookin good GTO! sorry ive been MIA dealin with this harvest shit but tryin to play catch up


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> was wondering if you topped the far left white widow, then tied the two colas down ?
> 
> I was just thinking how sweet it would be to do 4 plants or 6 all same strain but differrent ways ...... one with a screen(scog), one topped, one topped twice, a really big lollie pop(no branches just the main trunk and the fan leaves on it and a huge cola we hope) haha, and so on whatever you can think of, take really good notes and see what yields the most pros and cons of each ...... but that would take allot of free time somthing i have haha i dont know about you.
> 
> looking forward to this coming up grow..........you keeping the same thread ?? if not make sure you post the link


 
And yes Hulk...Did MBlaze's FIM job on the left WW and on the SLH on the Right and tied them down.........WW shot off in 4 but 2 of them didnt catch up so i just tied the 2 main ones down.......Now on the SLH it did shoot off 4 of them and tied them down also......and the left middle is a WW too..........all the shoots have been fimmed and the middle Right is a SLH and all the shoots have been fimmed also......so we will see...............and yes Hulk i also have alot of Free Time
And no i will just keep adding to this journal i think....if i dont i will post a link !!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> lookin good GTO! sorry ive been MIA dealin with this harvest shit but tryin to play catch up


thanks for watching..........what is your yeild?? off outdoors
did u sumit pic's to 420 yet !!!
better hurry i will do it for you !!!!HAHAHA!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha ha, Cool Goat.
> Those kids look real beefy. Isnt the flower time a little longer on the haze?


 Thanks Cruz!!!
yes SLH is 9-10 weeks


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 17, 2009)

well for those of u who have followed my journal from the start, i was here taking care of my mom cause my dad died in apr 08
now my mom has died on friday.so i dont know how much i will post on here anymore or for a while.......Grow On Guys!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Grow On Guys!!


Grow on brother.... grow on.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 17, 2009)

luv the avatar .... excellent work man ... as already said, grow on grow on!!~~~~~


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm rolling one for you man 
it was nice following your grows and the setup of one the best rooms I've seen to date. hope you'll return with your future grows 

GROW ON


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 17, 2009)

You have shown us some amazing things. Sorry to hear about your loved one. Keep your head up, stay strong. Thanks for all the tips and tricks


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ouch, Thats a tough one.
I hope things work out for ya Man.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 17, 2009)

sorry to hear about that bro. ive been folowin ur thread forever now and remember u saying about ur dad. but lifes rough mang hope everything works out for u.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 17, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> well for those of u who have followed my journal from the start, i was here taking care of my mom cause my dad died in apr 08
> now my mom has died on friday.so i dont know how much i will post on here anymore or for a while.......Grow On Guys!!



so sorry gto, i swear she was in ur avatar only last week. stay strong, and stay focused.


time bears all things.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 18, 2009)

u have my condolences. keep creating things and grow on!



MyGTO2007 said:


> well for those of u who have followed my journal from the start, i was here taking care of my mom cause my dad died in apr 08
> now my mom has died on friday.so i dont know how much i will post on here anymore or for a while.......Grow On Guys!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 18, 2009)

mygto2007's neice is typing this.. hes having a pretty hard time with this whole thing. So thank you for everyones condolences.he talked alot about you guys with his Mom..and she loved it.....so thank you guys for supporting my uncle


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just thought i would post this cause my mom was all for Me Doing This!!!
I grew up in the 80's with all the hair metal and my mom was right next to me rocking also!!!!!her fav was KISS.....Whitesnake.....journey.....Ozzy, and many others.So My Mom Was My Bast Friend
ROCK ON MOM!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

so so so cool....sweet mom ... our prayers and joy fill you up! Rock ON!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[youtube]oKTiwCez6Zs[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 19, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so so so cool....sweet mom ... our prayers and joy fill you up! Rock ON!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> [youtube]oKTiwCez6Zs[/youtube]


Tahoe Im Speachless 
That was my moms fav WS song
And was my very first Concert
Whitesnake,Quiet Roit, Heliux. 1987 in Spokane Wa


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys
My Moms funeral is on the 23rd @ 4:00
Will everybody please smoke a joint for my mom!


----------



## airman (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry to here about you mom GTO. I can only imagine what you are going through. Hang in there and be strong. R.I.P. GTO's mom. 

If your ever in the FH valley shoot me a pm.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 19, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey guys
> My Moms funeral is on the 23rd @ 4:00
> Will everybody please smoke a joint for my mom!


Yes sir


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey guys
> My Moms funeral is on the 23rd @ 4:00
> Will everybody please smoke a joint for my mom!


Bud... I think it's safe to say that all of us would be willing to do a lot for your mom and you.

Even more than smoking a j for her... we will all be thinking lovely thoughts as we constuct our "GTO's Mom's" joint. 

Picking out some of our finest buds we kept for a special occasion (you know we all got em). 

Grinding up the buds - reminiscing about good times we have had with our own moms.

Packing and rolling the paper - thinking about how much you two got along. My mom is my best friend, too. Always will be. It's such a gift.

Then we will be looking at the joint we just rolled wondering why it looks so perfect. I don't know about you all, but this will be the first j I roll with angels helping me. As we contemplate divine inspiration in joint rolling, we will feel comforted... because we will be in contact with that world.

Then when it's time, we'll light our joints and blunts (is a blunt ok?) and watch the smoke fill the air. That's when we'll totally be able to see her... rock with her. We'll be able to BE with her, if only for a few minutes.

I (and others I'm sure) feel blessed that you would invite us to be part of your moms being. We've cared for you since we met you, and we've liked your mom cause she took care of you... but now, we get to be a part and share in her glory. And that's wonderful, something only you could give us. Not only is it making our lives just a bit better (being close to someone so nice), but it's also opening up your moms new horizons. After this she will know how many people here on RIU really care about her and about her son. I think that would be conforting for her to know.

Bro... we'd lasso the moon for your mom (probably with tahoe's help). She looks like the greatest mom ever (or at least tied with mine).

One more request... why don't we rock out with her as well. You pick a song for us GTO.... or we could just rock out to our favorite KISS song.

 to your neice too. You really have a wonderfull family bro. Thanks for letting us in a bit.

Thank you.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 20, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Bud... I think it's safe to say that all of us would be willing to do a lot for your mom and you.
> 
> Even more than smoking a j for her... we will all be thinking lovely thoughts as we constuct our "GTO's Mom's" joint.
> 
> ...


 jig thats the most perfect thing you said thank you!!!!!!!

Ok Mom's Fav Kiss ~~God gave rock~n~roll to you II

Poison ~ Every Rose Has Its Thorn

Ozzy ~ Momma I'm Coming Home

Motley Crue ~ Home Sweet Home
and many many more!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 20, 2009)

Consider it done.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Oct 20, 2009)

My condolences mygto.

Keep it growing my man.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you so very much guys!!!!!
i dont know what to say
You Guys Are Fucking BADASS!!!!!!!!!Thank you!!
everybody got them j's ~ Blunts ~ bongs ~ pipes ~ and vaperizers Loaded ?


----------



## slabhead (Oct 22, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey guys
> My Moms funeral is on the 23rd @ 4:00
> Will everybody please smoke a joint for my mom!


Absolutely! My condolances to you and your family myGTO. I always try to see how your grow was going and hated to see your Mom pass. Make her proud! 

slabhead


----------



## nugbuckets (Oct 22, 2009)

Keep fighting the good fight GTO....RIP Mom! Will be looking for your grows in the future. Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm getting things rolled up now bro.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 24, 2009)

i smoked like 14 for her. i just love to smoke and roll RIP joints!






p.s. hit the bong for her as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i smoked like 14 for her.


I only rolled 1. But then again... I'm not a captain. 

It was nice rocking out to some classic tunes too.


----------



## crossouttheiis (Oct 24, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear about your mom, I really admire your craftmanship with the room. Good luck with growing and hopefully you dont disappear off this site!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I only rolled 1. But then again... I'm not a captain.
> 
> It was nice rocking out to some classic tunes too.


OMG Jig Your BADASS !!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey guys.. what do u think about HTGSupply Products.


is this stuff worth buying??







any luck with growbright stuff
javascript:viewimage()


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 3, 2009)

depends on how you look at it..... there is DIY that is a lot cheaper, that you do yourself, no warranty, or shorter warranty on parts, but it still gets the job done, and in some cases even better because it can be acustomed to the grow...... if you have the cash but not the time, you may want to buy those products, or others


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 3, 2009)

just wondering their fans look like junk
i use S&P fans way better product


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 3, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> just wondering their fans look like junk
> i use S&P fans way better product


Oh I am sure s&p fans blow his away. The ballast though, its electronic, how much different could it be from a lumatec or something.

He makes a kick ass little veg light. 24" wide T5 it has 2 55watt ho bulbs. I know a guy who bought two and combined the bulbs into one hood. Fuckin works great, even flowers with it in a scrog.

So yea, depends on what you want to do but I would figure on replacing the fan in a year or so if I got it..


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm using that same 600w set up in my bloom room with good results and I'm well satisfied, so much so that I just ordered a 400w mh set up for veg from them. For those of us who don't have the mechanical abilities of some of the outstanding growers or a local hydro shop, HTG usually has some decent deal on lights, plus if you have any issues you can deal directly with Tony, the owner.

peace
cof


----------



## airman (Nov 3, 2009)

HTG has excellent customer service based on my experience.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 3, 2009)

are you adding another light to the room ?? 

i have that fan/blower..........it works for my intake since you dont need a high cfm for getting the cool are in, but i wouldnt use it for my outtake. so depending on what you are going to use it for, just a heads up the guy at the local hydro shop by me said they are really only supposed to be used for long ducing like a booster


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> are you adding another light to the room ??
> 
> i have that fan/blower..........it works for my intake since you dont need a high cfm for getting the cool are in, but i wouldnt use it for my outtake. so depending on what you are going to use it for, just a heads up the guy at the local hydro shop by me said they are really only supposed to be used for long ducing like a booster


no just looking........Making sure a friend does'nt get junk products!!!!

No if i upgrade im going with 2 1000's


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 4, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> no just looking........Making sure a friend does'nt get junk products!!!!
> 
> No if i upgrade im going with 2 1000's


 
Very nice! always like seeing people helping others!


----------



## tilemaster (Nov 4, 2009)

to 1kers would kick the shit out of the 4oo's . be great if u could mount the 1kers in another area of the shop, and keep the 400 set up. awesome veg setup really. could probably squeeze 50 small 1's under the 3 400s and spread em out after vegging that way under the 1kers and ud be stoked. real stoked.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 4, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey guys.. what do u think about HTGSupply Products.
> 
> 
> is this stuff worth buying??
> ...


the fan is ineffective, unless you are trying to boost air flow, on a long run of ventilation in your heating and cooling system(thats what they were originally made for).

i have 2 of the 600w from htg. best bang for buck. a real value.

their bulbs are garbage, if you want long life, buy elsewhere.

someone said, they had great service. i am still waiting for a reply to my emails, from last year. i found out you have to call to get shit done.


----------



## airman (Nov 4, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> the fan is ineffective, unless you are trying to boost air flow, on a long run of ventilation in your heating and cooling system(thats what they were originally made for).
> 
> i have 2 of the 600w from htg. best bang for buck. a real value.
> 
> ...


I don't have any experience emailing them but I have called everytime I order stuff. I did have one bulb go out on me and but gladly took it back and sent me 3 bulbs for the inconvenience. He also upgraded them to sunmaster bulbs.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks guys keep the reviews coming


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 4, 2009)

So, how is the grow going. Did you scrap it all to have time to cope and make arangements? Whatever the case, I wish you joy in these times of darkness and hope for luck for you as your journey continues. In the inspirationsal words of Disney's Meet the Robinsons, "just keep moving forward" because thats all any of us can really do. Hope to see a badass update in the future of how your grow is doing, since she enjoyed you doing so and wouldn't have wanted you to stop.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 5, 2009)

hey gto i ordered the same 600w from htg and it worked great! airman is right though youll need to get a better bulb than the one they give u my bulb blew after 2weeks! and i have the 4" fan and its really only good for air flow it didnt cool really but all in all they are alright by me


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 7, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-6-Inch-Inline-Exhaust-Cooling-Duct-Fan-Vent-Blower_W0QQitemZ280278994464QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4141ee0e20#ht_573wt_1167

its only 120.00, with free shipping.


this is the one i bought to cool my lights, it has a filter on the intake. its been running 24/7 for a year. its a value item!
cut and paste if a link doesn't show.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2009)

This is what I use... been on 24/7 about 7 months now.

I bought the 6" - 435 cfm. $80

They also have an 8" - 745 cfm. $100

Many more as well. I'm sure the vortex fans are longer lasting, but I'm a cheap mofo. Cheap but effective.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html

I hope all is well for you brother.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 10, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY To ME


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 If you have no plants in your flower room that would be a perfect for a nice hotbox, get a few heads and let the good times roll


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy b-day bro.

[youtube]Dvw4Rb4gHvo[/youtube]


----------



## airman (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy birthday GTO


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 10, 2009)

happy birthday brotha


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy ThanksGiving Guys!!


----------



## tilemaster (Nov 26, 2009)

Sup fellers , happy TDAY!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok Guys took a little vacation....Went to Seattle Wa. to see KISS on the 15th for my b-day presant back on the 19th ready to get back on track!!

Ready for an update ??


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok Kewl !!!

you all remember what they looked like in Veg right
[youtube]in1OaB9sd5I[/youtube]

then this is 3 weeks Flower
[youtube]_QJymRI10jk[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 27, 2009)

Some more cool shots

[youtube]DQd2xaxjuqo[/youtube]


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 27, 2009)

Girls are looking beautiful GTO, only three weeks in that&#8217;s a good sign of what&#8217;s to come .

Glad your back to growing, it&#8217;s a funny hobby and you defiantly are one of the good journals to watch. Keep up the great work always looking forward to the updates.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 27, 2009)

those nugs are way sick!
we gonna have to meet up soon, we will match some widow bro.
i harvested one ww yesterday.


----------



## notoriousb (Nov 27, 2009)

they're all looking super healthy and definitely gonna pack on some weight. what strains tho GTO?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 27, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> they're all looking super healthy and definitely gonna pack on some weight. what strains tho GTO?


 WW And SLH


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Girls are looking beautiful GTO, only three weeks in thats a good sign of whats to come .
> 
> Glad your back to growing, its a funny hobby and you defiantly are one of the good journals to watch. Keep up the great work always looking forward to the updates.


Thanks Hulk !!!!
Yep my mom would of wanted me to keep going forward and kick some Ass!!! I will keep the updates coming!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 27, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> those nugs are way sick!
> we gonna have to meet up soon, we will match some widow bro.
> i harvested one ww yesterday.


Thanks CC
Yeah we need to meet up one day!!


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking great GTO. Thats the shit dreams are made of. Glad to see your girls doing so well. Keep it up and keep us posted, your always one of my favorites to come visit.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea man,

I dont know why but I always think of your drain in your grow area. Fuckin great idea.
Wait, was that you? Whatever, Keep on Truckin bro.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yell Yeah.Badass.Lets ROCK THIS FUCKING World!!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm Shooting For 1Lb out of 4 plants!!!
Has anybody got this kind of figures ???


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

You got those kind of figures! I think you are in for it...... I haven't gotten there yet...... Round 2 is gonna be much much better....
Glad your back going strong GTO, so thats 3 400ws? Im loving it....... I was way late in the game last round. You know who to call if you are ever in my neck of the woods. Im gonna try and rep ya again.....


----------



## tilemaster (Nov 28, 2009)

yes ... i have . u watched the grow i believe. qp per plant on my blueberrys, had like 5 of em, i believe under a little more light than u have but probably not a whole lot more cause u can keep ur lamps closer than mine, so ur lumens are near. i hate shoooting for those numbers on a per plant ratio cause dont like to dissapoint myself, cause a qp per plant is a feat. altough that and much more can obviously be done. 

ill post some more plants in a sec i belive will be a pound . maybe little shy . im crossing my fingers . exactly 4 plants under 1 light . ps and im no master, just learn as i go...

first from this angle, 













then orange bin flipped around *has 2 plants in it, and the grew bin to left 2 plants as well. 










ph and heres the plants i did so well on , that i thought ud seen. . .


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 29, 2009)

wow, what a treat. 2 sweet grows in 2 pages.




p.s. thats how we do in the 406


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 29, 2009)

Those are looking very nice, I like how even the growth is.. good training and nice shots too.
+rep!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 29, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> wow, what a treat. 2 sweet grows in 2 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear that. There are many days where I just sigh and think "I love this state".


----------



## tilemaster (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn all u guys in the 406? wut a lovely state tit is rep for every1 on this page!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you Tilemaster. It may not be the Sunshine State, but we have our perks..... 406 would be a great place to hole up in the mountains and grow some serious ganja. Indoors and out!


----------



## tilemaster (Nov 29, 2009)

im representing the madison.gallatin..park county with the finest in medical, and we might not have a ton of sun per year basis, but ill tell u first hand my buddy ran 24 clones in the ground in say a 20x20 area out back of his home, he put them in late too, about 16in clones in june. a greenhouse was buit midway thru the season in september (2x4's and clear plastic). a propane heater was ran till mid october, and approximatly 7lbs dry wuz pulled. modest but hey, id be stoked. it was all kill.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 29, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> im representing the madison.gallatin..park county with the finest in medical, and we might not have a ton of sun per year basis, but ill tell u first hand my buddy ran 24 clones in the ground in say a 20x20 area out back of his home, he put them in late too, about 16in clones in june. a greenhouse was buit midway thru the season in september (2x4's and clear plastic). a propane heater was ran till mid october, and approximatly 7lbs dry wuz pulled. modest but hey, id be stoked. it was all kill.



Im in a county a few hundred miles west of Gallatin..... Im stoked for this years outdoor run. I will have some 2-3 footers to throw outside......


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 29, 2009)

ladies lookin great. great yield prediction too hope it works out great for u


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah I'm pretty sure i'll get it!!
First run got 11.75 out of 5 plants
But holly fuck Round 2 is allready Smoken round 1!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 30, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> yeah I'm pretty sure i'll get it!!
> First run got 11.75 out of 5 plants
> But holly fuck Round 2 is allready Smoken round 1!


I hear ya...... My round 2 is all together. Im stoked. Its amazing looking back on what you know/ didn't know on the first run. 11.75 oz, nice harvest.


----------



## tilemaster (Nov 30, 2009)

each round will be looking better. im sure youll hit ur mark


MyGTO2007 said:


> yeah I'm pretty sure i'll get it!!
> First run got 11.75 out of 5 plants
> But holly fuck Round 2 is allready Smoken round 1!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 1, 2009)

I am hoping for good things with my next one. Im really looking for a method that meets my needs and can be repeated, and enhanced in other ways...... Light position is driving me nuts...... My strains are solid.... Hope it works out


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2009)

First off... to all you Montanans... when's the best time of year to come visit? Aside from Harvest time, haha.



tilemaster said:


> approximatly 7lbs dry wuz pulled. modest but hey, id be stoked.


Now Tilemaster... I know you go big... but 7lb modest? I'd strait retire with a 7lb haul.

However, it's a good thing the world has people like you who shoot for the stars. We would all still be in caves or something if everyone was satisfied all the time.



MyGTO2007 said:


> I'm Shooting For 1Lb out of 4 plants!!!
> Has anybody got this kind of figures ???


Yes and no. My first grow got about what you did... 11.2 oz for me. BUT I had one Hindu Skunk plant pump out 3 oz 23 grams. Just shy of a qp. That was off 4 weeks veg in my hydro.

This grow I'm hoping for at least a HP (is that a term)... anyways, I'm expecting no less than 8 zips per plant... maybe more like 12 each.

That is off 8 weeks veg in hydro.

All of it done under either 400w.... or 650w. (not 400 + 650...it's either or)



MyGTO2007 said:


> yeah I'm pretty sure i'll get it!!


I'm sure you'll get a pound.

Thanks for adding me over on youtube.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2009)

Yo GTO... I forgot a question for you.

I'm getting ready to build a veg box. I am going to use plywood. Is there any reason to use the nice plywood vs. the funky particle board?

When I fix stuff around the house I use the good quality stuff, but don't know if it matters for a box that won't be stressed much.

Keep it up bro.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 1, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Yo GTO... I forgot a question for you.
> 
> I'm getting ready to build a veg box. I am going to use plywood. Is there any reason to use the nice plywood vs. the funky particle board?
> 
> ...


first off yer welcome for the youtube request....
second coming to MT is good in the summer months
corse i have lived in mt most of my life!!!so i like it all!!!!
and i built my veg cab out of OSB board its like partical wood i guess......i use it cause its only 7 bucks for a 4x8 7/16 thick............as u can see ive used it on everything i build.........and i use sillocone on all pieces and i dont use nails........I glue and screw everything makes for a better product in the end!!!!


----------



## mr773 (Dec 1, 2009)

*hey gto please tell me what nutes you used!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 1, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey gto please tell me what nutes you used!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Hell Yeah I Will Dude!!!

1.The Perfect Room!!
2.Blue Mountian Organics(E-Bay)
3.Some Love! 
4.FoxFarm OF Soil 
Thats About It Dude!!
Happy To help

P.S. Did you read My whole journal??


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 1, 2009)

i read the whole thing.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 1, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i read the whole thing.


 Badass Captain!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 2, 2009)

THings are a moving.......


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 2, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> THings are a moving.......


 
yep movin good


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 2, 2009)

hey guys .........Im thinking of this idea of my plants rotating slowly. instead of light movers.
[youtube]eTSuQNAceqE[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!!!

That is the shit. For real.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2009)

Buried somewhere in the rui files is an article that states rotating your plants is more effective than a light mover. I just rotate my plants 90 degrees each day so that each area gets a different view of the light. It gives me a chance to look over each plant and it seems to develop buds evenly, plus it's cheap.
Congratulations for an excellant build and grow. I've used your site as great example of what and how you should construct. Thank you for an informative, well compiled, journal.

peace 
cof


----------



## notoriousb (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn GTO! that's such a good idea!  never really seen anyone try anything like that besides what the guy mentioned above about turning your plants a little every day but nothing motorized.

how were you controlling the speeds on it? seems like that would be pretty beneficial for the plant tho


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 2, 2009)

fuck yeah guys
thanks for the replys on my idea
just a big thought


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2009)

There ya go, thinking outside of the box.
Great Idea.

Have you given any thought about how fast it moves?
I wonder if constant lighting is nessessary. Maybe slow it way down. like one rotation per hour.

just bouncing ideas off ya.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2009)

two rotations per hr


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 2, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> There ya go, thinking outside of the box.
> Great Idea.
> 
> Have you given any thought about how fast it moves?
> ...


Yeah thats what needs to done...slow it down
fuck i love trying to invent shit
some get made some dont!!!
but its fun trying right


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey, I just thought of something.
If you made one large turntable for all the plants that had a large disk under it and ran a belt around it then to the motor it would slow it way down dont ya think?

Oh wait, is this a belt drive?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 2, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey, I just thought of something.
> If you made one large turntable for all the plants that had a large disk under it and ran a belt around it then to the motor it would slow it way down dont ya think?
> 
> Oh wait, is this a belt drive?


yeah if i build a real one it would be belt drive........gear drive would be to expensive....and take more time
i thought about useing some flywheels off a moter cause they have a gear on the outside of them.Im not sure got a few idea's in my head!!!still thinking!!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 3, 2009)

It is a very neat idea that i could see really helping plants on the edges that only get limited light on one side. But the drawback is limitations in the amounts of plants you can have, since they need room to spin, you cant really pack them in there. Love the innovation, see this doing great things for you GTO.


----------



## rusty2112 (Dec 3, 2009)

The work that you have put into your setup is beautiful. I love to see somthing done well. I built a 10 x 10 room but have some modifications to do yet. I made a home made vent system which does not illiminate all of the odor. I would not care if I didn't live in a backwards state. I am growing strictly for personal medical use. I may be forced to leave what I have and relocate to Cali. Increadable Job!!! Thanks for sharing. BE PROUD!!


----------



## rusty2112 (Dec 3, 2009)

Be proud! I am very impressed with your work and craftsmanship. I had to build a quick grow room due to the fact that my plants outgrew the space under my stairs. I am near the end of my first grow and did OK considering my low budget. I have problems with odor. All I could afford was a noisy home made carbon filter and 8 40w 48" flourescent tubes. Odor would not bother me, but I live in a backwards state. I pick up my 400w MH/ HPS light today. I plan on making some mods to my setup after my girls are ready and can work in the room. I am a medical user also and grow only for personal use. Thanks for sharing your kick ass grow area!!! Peace, Rusty


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 3, 2009)

looks sweet man, cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 3, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> It is a very neat idea that i could see really helping plants on the edges that only get limited light on one side. But the drawback is limitations in the amounts of plants you can have, since they need room to spin, you cant really pack them in there. Love the innovation, see this doing great things for you GTO.


Yep thats the thought that i have also!!!
but its still fun to think shit up!!!I have the room to have 4 plants spread out and all turn...... but then not enough light coverage to go that wide.........maybe when i get 2, 1000 watters going in their................


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 3, 2009)

Dont be discouraged by me. You dont pack every square inch of your space any way, so for you I can see it being very benificial, want to see this project keep going. Makes me mad I cant try, not very easy to spin a scrog.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 3, 2009)

rusty2112 said:


> The work that you have put into your setup is beautiful. I love to see somthing done well. I built a 10 x 10 room but have some modifications to do yet. I made a home made vent system which does not illiminate all of the odor. I would not care if I didn't live in a backwards state. I am growing strictly for personal medical use. I may be forced to leave what I have and relocate to Cali. Increadable Job!!! Thanks for sharing. BE PROUD!!


 Thank You....Welcome aboard for round 2 Rusty......mine is also Medical use only!!!!


----------



## 707Napacalibomb (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been looking to update my closest set up and that is the shit; automated, sealed in, scrubbers(blends nicely with speakers). I am definately hoping to invest in something like this. Well done sir or madam, I grow medically in Nor Cal. WEST SIDE!


----------



## motorboater (Dec 3, 2009)

whats up GTO?

do you have any pics of your work?

a friend of mine was thinking of signing on with you guys for caregiving (i assume youre the same ones). he talked to your mom (lady in wheelchair) at a convention?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 3, 2009)

motorboater said:


> whats up GTO?
> 
> do you have any pics of your work?
> 
> a friend of mine was thinking of signing on with you guys for caregiving (i assume youre the same ones). he talked to your mom (lady in wheelchair) at a convention?


 nope not me .my mom never went to a convention


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday MOM !! R.I.P and ROCK ON!!!!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 4, 2009)

i bet she's rockin.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 8, 2009)

still here GTO just checkin in brotha


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 9, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> still here GTO just checkin in brotha


 Yep
geting ready to do a 6 week flower update in a couple days ......


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice nice.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 11, 2009)

i got dizzy but great idea gto lol


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 13, 2009)

stoked about this update..........


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 13, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> i got dizzy but great idea gto lol


Well what r u doing turning in circles for ...LOL


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

me too ive been busy tryin to get my new grow setup and havent had time to catch up so im waiting gto


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

heres an update 
[youtube]JWRAUQ17gh4[/youtube]


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 14, 2009)

Buds are gettting thick, and big just great signs of whats to come for harvest. 

Is your Veg room empty right now ??


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 15, 2009)

looks like this one is staying healthier than the 1st, should be a real treat when its done. Keep up the good work GTO. No new video of them spinning away under the lights?


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 15, 2009)

That is sick GTO. I ordered SLH and WW the other day. I love Lemon Skunk so much, I just can't wait for the SLH. WHite Widow........ well thats just a classic and everybodies got to try it. Thought those WW plants in your vid looked fucking awesome! Keep it up. Watch your PM box.......


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Buds are gettting thick, and big just great signs of whats to come for harvest.
> 
> Is your Veg room empty right now ??


hell yeah........their huge

and i just have 1 ww 2 strawberry ice in Veg room right now............when mom died i got behind forgot to take clones.so round 3 will start out slow!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 15, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> looks like this one is staying healthier than the 1st, should be a real treat when its done. Keep up the good work GTO. No new video of them spinning away under the lights?


 
yeah Integra.........i nuted the fuck out of them this time.....way better than R 1.......You can tell how heavy these buds R this time...Holly Fuck!!!

put the whole turning plants Idea on hold for now!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 15, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> That is sick GTO. I ordered SLH and WW the other day. I love Lemon Skunk so much, I just can't wait for the SLH. WHite Widow........ well thats just a classic and everybodies got to try it. Thought those WW plants in your vid looked fucking awesome! Keep it up. Watch your PM box.......


thanks WB.......Im so proud of Myself.......
And a big thanks to My Friends on here that give good advice!!! And plus i think my mom has something to do with it !!
ROCK THE FUCK ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Dec 15, 2009)

Your grow is looking good man. Sorry for not reading through the whole thread, but do you mind me asking how many watts you are running in your flowering room? Those plants just look amazing. Youre going to have a good harvest for sure.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 15, 2009)

Jackp0t08 said:


> Your grow is looking good man. Sorry for not reading through the whole thread, but do you mind me asking how many watts you are running in your flowering room? Those plants just look amazing. Youre going to have a good harvest for sure.


read the whole journal dude!!!its badass!!!

but anyway i got 1200w for now
saving up for 2000 w setup in the same room!!
thanks for reading!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 16, 2009)

I love your setup. Nice light distribution. I love my extra 400ws in the flowering room. I need more lights and space. Looking for a new house.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 16, 2009)

Pics aren't showing up; Just question marks.


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice journal, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok lets try this Again

EyE Kandy


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 16, 2009)

dam gto ........ freaking really nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks for the pics !!

Always enjoy the updates


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the mouth watering eye candy. I see you too push the nutes till you get the light burn at leaf tip. Another beautiful grow, your mother would be proud!!!

peace
cof


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> dam gto ........ freaking really nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the pics !!
> 
> Always enjoy the updates


Thanks Hulk !!!!That makes a guy feel Awesome



curious old fart said:


> Thanks for the mouth watering eye candy. I see you too push the nutes till you get the light burn at leaf tip. Another beautiful grow, your mother would be proud!!!
> 
> peace
> cof


Thanks COF..... And Yes i have learned how to read my plants!!!And I think that my mom has something to do with why my plants R so Badass!!!!Better than the first round!!I fucking Love It!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 16, 2009)

thats what Im talking about. Looking real sweet. Keep up the good work and get back to building something. Waiting for the next GTO gadget of the month.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 16, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> thats what Im talking about. Looking real sweet. Keep up the good work and get back to building something. Waiting for the next GTO gadget of the month.


Thats fucking funny.thanks man that made me laugh (Waiting for the next GTO gadget of the month)

hell yeah im always thinking of some shit to make!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO Gadget of the month is in need for a seperate forum....... We know you won't let us down.......... but we do have expectations.............. Just kidding..............Nothing about your grow has let me down.............


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing about your grow has let me down............. 
Damn Dude....That Makes me feel like growing more!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 17, 2009)

Me too. I found 1k ballast kits for $90 and was thinking about ordering up 6 or 8 and running them vertical(save money) and reap benefits. Cords and sockets are $10(per ballast) and bulbs range from $40 to $100. Looking at $140-200 per light. Not a bad deal. Have some potential spaces.... Just need to get it going, Dreading the cooling of the room.......


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 19, 2009)

Who's Ready for a 7 Week update ???


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 19, 2009)

i'm ready for update.

i don't see many crispy leaves this time around. looking very nice.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 19, 2009)

always ready!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 20, 2009)

The Wait is Over Guys!!!!
7 Week Flower

[youtube]zD1_7ZB_8qg[/youtube]


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 20, 2009)

they look great. getting near the end, I'm sure your excited. Good work as always GTO.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 20, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> they look great. getting near the end, I'm sure your excited. Good work as always GTO.


Hell Yeah Dude...I'm getting excited as Fuck.Just to see how much more than the 1st time
They even look better than the first!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 20, 2009)

Dam man looks like your growing some giant dildos, talk about bud porn 

All the plants look freaking great man, harvest is going to be very nice.


Request?
Was wondering next week when you have all the plants out or whenever you do a update can you take a stroll into the room with out the plants, always nice to see your work!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Dam man looks like your growing some giant dildos, talk about bud porn
> 
> All the plants look freaking great man, harvest is going to be very nice.
> 
> ...


 
Hulk .Thanks Man That made me Cry with JoyIts Been Hard.I miss my mom.And i truly think she has something to do with how good their doing!!!!! and to read the stuff posted on my journal that would make anybody feel good
and with results like this it's all worth the Work
ROCK THE FUCK ON GUYS!!!!!

P.S. I will video the inside of my room for You Hulk!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2009)

Your hard work is raising the bar for the rest of us. Your first grow was very good, but this one is visably better, it definately has momma's blessing. 
great job.

peace
cof


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 20, 2009)

curious old fart said:


> Your hard work is raising the bar for the rest of us. Your first grow was very good, but this one is visably better, it definately has momma's blessing.
> great job.
> 
> peace
> cof


Thanks COF


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 20, 2009)

Go Go GO......... GTO


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 21, 2009)

Saw you over in boomers getting ideas of a cloner, i really like this idea for the hieght all the roots dont get tangled together i wouldnt think. Only thing i would change is the spaceing and number of plants that are there. Would try and fit as many as i could.

Isthisnametaken Aero Cloner permalink






Heres mine only a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## tymtpunk (Dec 21, 2009)

Way to represent the 406! Keep up the good work.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Saw you over in boomers getting ideas of a cloner, i really like this idea for the hieght all the roots dont get tangled together i wouldnt think. Only thing i would change is the spaceing and number of plants that are there. Would try and fit as many as i could.
> 
> Isthisnametaken Aero Cloner permalink
> 
> ...


 
Fuck the big trash can one i saw a while ago.....that thing is cool

and yours is Badass.is that a drain on bottom??


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 21, 2009)

tymtpunk said:


> Way to represent the 406! Keep up the good work.


 HELL YEAH!!!!!welcome aboard dude!!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 21, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Fuck the big trash can one i saw a while ago.....that thing is cool
> 
> and yours is Badass.is that a drain on bottom??


Yea drain on the bottom for easy drain, a water level gage so i know how much water is in there with opening it up, a fish tank water heater is also in there to keep the temps at 78. lmao another thing i put on there was a fish sticker temp thermostat, also depending on the way you go. The lids normally always leak weather strip works well to prevent that. Hmm that's about it i believe hope that helps.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 21, 2009)

tymtpunk said:


> Way to represent the 406! Keep up the good work.



WOW! 406 coming outta the woodworks here. i'm telling yo GTO, the montana in the tag is catching or neighbors eyes.



p.s. we still gotta match up. shit, i'll bring my bong. you are only an hour an 15 away.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Saw you over in boomers getting ideas of a cloner, i really like this idea for the hieght all the roots dont get tangled together i wouldnt think. Only thing i would change is the spaceing and number of plants that are there. Would try and fit as many as i could.
> 
> Isthisnametaken Aero Cloner permalink
> 
> ...



thats one bigass areo cloner bro! haha

im still considering switchin to a homemade areo cloner tho. really fast pace and productive


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 23, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS!!!!
ROCK THE FUCK ON !!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas GTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## DwAeNeKd (Dec 23, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS!!!!
> ROCK THE FUCK ON !!!!


 I just read through 83 pages of gold. I am now subscribed and have to go whipe the tears from my eyes. SUCH A GOOD JOB. Your the ultimate mechanist and i want skills like you. keep up the great work and i will be watching. p.s. if you wanna see a sneaky little first grow check out my signature. peace.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 23, 2009)

DwAeNeKd said:


> I just read through 83 pages of gold. I am now subscribed and have to go whipe the tears from my eyes. SUCH A GOOD JOB. Your the ultimate mechanist and i want skills like you. keep up the great work and i will be watching. p.s. if you wanna see a sneaky little first grow check out my signature. peace.


Wow Cool All 83 pages huh....
Thank You Dude.welcome to MyGTO's ride!! here is my Channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/mygto2007
ROCK ON ~~~


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Merry Christmas GTO!!!!!!!!


Happy New Year 2010!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Eve Guys!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 25, 2009)

hey guys.Im still going to do dirt.........
but what is the best Hydro,Aero, that is productive and easy to maintain???


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas GTO!!!!!!!!!

peace
cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas GTO.

I have only done DWC (hydro)... but from what I read, I would think either DWC or Ebb n flow would be the ones to go for. All hydro is productive. And I could be totally full of it, but thought I'd voice my opinion.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 25, 2009)

curious old fart said:


> Merry Christmas GTO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> peace
> cof


thanks Cof 
merry christmas to u 2


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 25, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> hey guys.Im still going to do dirt.........
> but what is the best Hydro,Aero, that is productive and easy to maintain???


dwc hydro is generally the cheapest and easiest way to go. Lowest maintenence and the initial build requires less time and parts. It's more just what you feel like trying. The ebb and grow bucket sets work for a lot of people. You can buy them as a whole set, so you dont have to build anything, but it is much cheaper and more difficult to build it yourself, which is more your style. Ebb and flo is more common in comercial setups. I'd say all of them are good choices for a beginer, but I personally love DWC and if you need any help with it, I'm all ears. MERRY CHRISTMAS GTO.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 25, 2009)

go aero bro.

merry friggin christmas.


----------



## notoriousb (Dec 25, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> go aero bro.
> 
> merry friggin christmas.


what would you guys say the best system is for if I wanted to do a slab of coco or rockwool grow? drip to drain? those grows seem to be very productive


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 25, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> what would you guys say the best system is for if I wanted to do a slab of coco or rockwool grow? drip to drain? those grows seem to be very productive




ebb and flow with rockwool mats.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 25, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> go aero bro.
> 
> merry friggin christmas.


yep thats what im thinking
just want to know some Aero setups for 2010 or just todays technolgy


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2009)

Since you're constantly upgrading your well constructed grow room have you considered plasma? Here is a link to a successful grower/breeder. He also has some great genetics with outstanding service. The bud in my avatar is from his madonna. Spoon is from faded glassworks.


https://www.opengrow.com/index.php?showtopic=40312

peace
cof


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 25, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> yep thats what im thinking
> just want to know some Aero setups for 2010 or just todays technolgy


i'll make you a deal. u fix my van, i build you an aero.

we will each pay for our own parts, but labor is free. i'm willing to replace every part on my end.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 25, 2009)

Aero is your choice then go for it man they all do the same thing grow some dank.

Heres is a link to Moneybags thread hes building a new aero setup looks sick, some miner problems but they will be all worked out.

If i am right, not saying i am but aero, isnt it just spraying your roots ??

So you can go allot of different ways if it is, just need sprayers ontop of the roots so they can get sprayed and then from that you can figure out your setup.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 25, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i'll make you a deal. u fix my van, i build you an aero.
> 
> we will each pay for our own parts, but labor is free. i'm willing to replace every part on my end.


thats something to think about


----------



## slimster (Dec 25, 2009)

very nice i hope to have that one day


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 25, 2009)

slimster said:


> very nice i hope to have that one day


cool thanks...work hard and it will come true!!

did u read the whole journal??


----------



## notoriousb (Dec 26, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> cool thanks...work hard and it will come true!!
> 
> did u read the whole journal??


I've been here since you started the framing on your room 

hope you had a merry christmas GTO!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 26, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> I've been here since you started the framing on your room
> 
> hope you had a merry christmas GTO!


I did, Did u.............
thanks for following my journal
happy new year


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> I did, Did u.............


I did. Glad you enjoyed yours GTO.

When's harvest?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 26, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I did. Glad you enjoyed yours GTO.
> 
> When's harvest?


My Widows R done in a Wk
My SLH R Done in 2 Wk's


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 27, 2009)

I have that SLH on the way. along with some goodies, looking forward to it. Not to excited about the 10 weeks flowering time.


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Dec 27, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> I also Have Access to this !!!how do i use it and how much !!!!Ive just been leaving the valve on as much as a person needs... and thats at 2 LPM...... for about 2hrs............so what do u think.. to much, not enough ???


MyGTO,

Just found this thread today. Nice work dude. 

Haven't caught up to the end of the thread yet so maybe you've already got this figured out, but........ That's a medical oxygen regulator on an _*oxygen*_ bottle.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Jack in the Bud said:


> MyGTO,
> 
> Just found this thread today. Nice work dude.
> 
> Haven't caught up to the end of the thread yet so maybe you've already got this figured out, but........ That's a medical oxygen regulator on an _*oxygen*_ bottle.


Yeah i figured that out.......


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok lets do a fucking 8 Week update!!!!
[youtube]lNsrndIRY9I[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2009)

Lookin' good. The widow is mouth watering and oh so close........thanks for the update

peace
cof


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 27, 2009)

great video plants are looking so  tasty

thanks for the ups pics


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey GTO,

Awesome videos man. This batch is better then the last.
Your talkin about building hydro... Have you seen stinkbuds thread?
He uses those 4 inch posts. You only grow six plants, you could get one post and cut it in half and run three plants each.

heres a link.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 28, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey GTO,
> 
> Awesome videos man. This batch is better then the last.
> Your talkin about building hydro... Have you seen stinkbuds thread?
> ...


 
Dude thats fucking badass!!!!!thanks


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Dec 28, 2009)

GTO,

Looks to me like they didn't get quite as much nitrogen as they should have.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Jack in the Bud said:


> GTO,
> 
> Looks to me like they didn't get quite as much nitrogen as they should have.


Dude their 8 weeks old...........
their is supposed to be yellow leaves @ 8 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking real nice GTO...just watched your video and those are some nice looking plants. You use the BMO line of nutrients, right? Do you supplement with anything? Guano? Cal-mag?

A bit late but I'll be tuning in, subscribed.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Looking real nice GTO...just watched your video and those are some nice looking plants. You use the BMO line of nutrients, right? Do you supplement with anything? Guano? Cal-mag?
> 
> A bit late but I'll be tuning in, subscribed.


Hell yeah Dude.thanks for tuning in !!!
and yes i use bat quano's also mex and indo and molasses!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 30, 2009)

Dang GTO, You are tearing it up over here. Awesome Update. I just got some WW and SLH seeds. Looking forward to them! Those plants do look great


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 30, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Dang GTO, You are tearing it up over here. Awesome Update. I just got some WW and SLH seeds. Looking forward to them! Those plants do look great


Thanks Wonder.Yep WW coming on the 2nd.SLH will till the 9th or so !!
good luck with yers..........
P.S. i wouldnt let SLH get real tall in veg....keep her shorter


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright. I am a little deterred by the SLH due to the long flowering time. I usually try and keep my flowering time to 60 days. THus picking strains that have short flowering time. But who can resist the SLH? She like LST and Topping


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 30, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Alright. I am a little deterred by the SLH due to the long flowering time. I usually try and keep my flowering time to 60 days. THus picking strains that have short flowering time. But who can resist the SLH? She like LST and Topping


 yeah thats what i said about the time!!!
and yes LST and fimming


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds good. Right now I started the Kandy Kush X Skunk and the Church. I should jsut crack them all and then move them in either clone/mother form when neccesary to get a headstart. But whatever. Would love to try some SLH sometime. Can't get enough of that Lemon Skunk.


----------



## danielbiggs (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow Dude Im scrib


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 30, 2009)

danielbiggs said:


> Wow Dude Im scrib


 Hell yeah dude thanks for joining!!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 31, 2009)

My New Cloner..........just waiting on my pump
http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/magdrivepumps_1.aspx

and a good site for Air/water pumps


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice nice cloner GTO. how many GPH is the pump. I have always had issues with water pressure with sprayers, or the pump not being able to "prime"(air in the tube on the end that should be spraying water. All has become frustrating, thus I stick with good old RW or Rapid Rooters(preferrable)

My impression is that roots must be a little longer in aeroponic in order to garuntee survival?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2009)

I just finished the same cloner and got my pumps from 

http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/

Good prices and service.

You might want to beef up the top sides of your tote to slow down the leaks.

peace
cof


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Leaks...................... a whole nother world.......


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 31, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Nice nice cloner GTO. how many GPH is the pump. I have always had issues with water pressure with sprayers, or the pump not being able to "prime"(air in the tube on the end that should be spraying water. All has become frustrating, thus I stick with good old RW or Rapid Rooters(preferrable)
> 
> My impression is that roots must be a little longer in aeroponic in order to garuntee survival?


i got a 500gph for 63.00 bucks 
Mag drive By danner


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds like it will do the trick


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 2, 2010)

2 Hrs Away From Chop Chop........ 
2 Widows


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2010)

Load a big bowl, sit down and relax 'cause you're fixin' to be busy. Enjoy the scissor hash.....wish I could be there to help.

peace
cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Enjoy the scissor hash.....wish I could be there to help.


That's what I was thinking.

Rock on with your badass plants bro!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 2, 2010)

I could probably be there in a little more than 2 hours.......


----------



## DwAeNeKd (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey GTO how much molassas would you add per gallon of water. Also when do you start adding it, and when do you stop using it? cant wait to see the WW. peace


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 4, 2010)

Cant see the pics GTO. 11-12 ounces of the 2 WW. Fuck Yea GTO..... sounds like things are on track


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 4, 2010)

Makes me wanna play in dirt too.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 4, 2010)

an anyone see the pics above? I hope I am not the only one getting technology fucked.....


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 4, 2010)

I dont see them


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing x's.

My guestimate is 350 grams of dried.

peace
cof


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 4, 2010)

u guys really dont see them??? cause i see them


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2010)

Unfortunately no......I just looked again.

peace
cof


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jan 4, 2010)

300 dried. no foto


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 4, 2010)

well what the fuck ...this site is beginning to piss me off!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 4, 2010)

ok i deleted that post i will try and repost it !!!RIU get on the ball!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 4, 2010)

Try this Video
[youtube]2SSRWHV0Q6Y[/youtube]

First Widow











Second Widow












And this came from both







Some Random Stuff


















So hope It works this time!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2010)

It's there and breath taking......thanks for taking the time to repost. Time to prop up your feet, grab your bowl and enjoy the scissor hash.....you've earned it...another successful harvest.

peace
cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice pics man. I guess that answers your question.

Fucking amazing harvest... can't wait for the rest.

The smoke any good?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 5, 2010)

Love that video! The shot of all the hanging buds really gave some good perspective on just how much bud you've got there. And little popcorn nugs everywhere!

Hope you've got a healthy stock of jars lying around!


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice GTO, Looks beautiful....... Would love to be smoking on that............


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 5, 2010)

Did a great job GTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 5, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> It's there and breath taking......thanks for taking the time to repost. Time to prop up your feet, grab your bowl and enjoy the scissor hash.....you've earned it...another successful harvest.
> 
> peace
> cof


 Fucking Badass Dude..........Thanks For the comment!!!! 




jigfresh said:


> Nice pics man. I guess that answers your question.
> 
> Fucking amazing harvest... can't wait for the rest.
> 
> The smoke any good?


Thanks Jig.......... 



Jerry Garcia said:


> Love that video! The shot of all the hanging buds really gave some good perspective on just how much bud you've got there. And little popcorn nugs everywhere!
> 
> Hope you've got a healthy stock of jars lying around!


Holy Buds Batman Thanks JG..........And yes just got some mason jars tonight



Hulk Nugs said:


> Did a great job GTO!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks Hulk !!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for everybody's help and support
ROCK ON GUYS!!!!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 5, 2010)

then get to do the 2 SLH's on saturday the 9th........fun fun fun fun


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 6, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Try this Video
> [youtube]2SSRWHV0Q6Y[/youtube]
> 
> First Widow
> ...



great lookin buds GTO! diggin the bud leaf design u got goin on there as well haha. congrats


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Now I see the Pics!

Fucken cool bud. I like your hanger too. 
Hey those look like fatter buds then you had before, you may want to break them up so as not to get mold on them. Great job man.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 6, 2010)

Had to come back for more! Handful.......


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 16, 2010)

ready 4 an update..........??

Ok Ok i will get it ready!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 16, 2010)

sweet! let me see um, stat. JK, Hows that recent harvest been treating you GTO?


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 17, 2010)

def ready.....


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok here's an update
19.42 oz's from 4 plants






And then Rd 3 

[youtube]B_aDcT_nW-I[/youtube]

And Rd 4 started and this years Veggies

[youtube]QIRKFtuhCq8[/youtube]

Still fucking ROCKING ON !!!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice harvest man cant get better then that and already plants/seeds going for the next round.

Great job rock on!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2010)

Outstanding!!!!!! Keep on ROCKING.

Peace
cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2010)

Damn GTO... I mess around for a month or something playing with my vertical setup and you go and Pass me like a motherfucker.

Already got the 4th round vegging. Dude... you are a amazing chronic producing machine.

ROCK THE FUCK ON!!! Over a pound bro... that kicks ass.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 17, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Outstanding!!!!!! Keep on ROCKING.
> 
> Peace
> cof


Hell yeah Thanks COF



Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice harvest man cant get better then that and already plants/seeds going for the next round.
> 
> Great job rock on!!!!!!


 Yeah I'm On it this time !!

First time 5 plants 11.75oz's
second time 4 plants 19.42oz's
third time 3 plants....the same as 4
thats my goal!!and im sticking to it


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 17, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Damn GTO... I mess around for a month or something playing with my vertical setup and you go and Pass me like a motherfucker.
> 
> Already got the 4th round vegging. Dude... you are a amazing chronic producing machine.
> 
> ROCK THE FUCK ON!!! Over a pound bro... that kicks ass.


thanks Jig.....Yeah im fucking proud of myself!!!!IM ON A MISSION!!!!
Sorry didnt mean to pass u!!!
im trying to keep a rotation going
doing 3 and 3 this time so we will see what happens!!

i like yer verical dude........you got a areo setup right?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> thanks Jig.....Yeah im fucking proud of myself!!!!IM ON A MISSION!!!!
> Sorry didnt mean to pass u!!!
> im trying to keep a rotation going
> doing 3 and 3 this time so we will see what happens!!
> ...


It's DWC, instead of aero. Thats where it's just full of water and has an airstone in the bottom. I'm thinking of changing it up next go round.

And hey bro... I'm glad you passed me. I'm real proud of you too, my friend. You've done such a great job on all this stuff, building, growing, all the details... all the different stages of growth. You just keep getting better at every part of it... and you started off fucking amazing anyways.

I'm real glad we both decided to join RIU last year... glad we found each other. I love watching your grows and love having you around for mine. The internet kicks ass.

 brother


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 17, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> It's DWC, instead of aero. Thats where it's just full of water and has an airstone in the bottom. I'm thinking of changing it up next go round.
> 
> And hey bro... I'm glad you passed me. I'm real proud of you too, my friend. You've done such a great job on all this stuff, building, growing, all the details... all the different stages of growth. You just keep getting better at every part of it... and you started off fucking amazing anyways.
> 
> ...


thanks Jig.
fuck yeah this shit is fun.....
What system u going with next?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> thanks Jig.
> fuck yeah this shit is fun.....
> What system u going with next?


I'm thinking about a flooded tude style (like heath robinson). Nothing too big. Just some 4" pipe running horizontally around the room... but slanted enough for water to run through them. Then I'll have a big rezivoir on the ground with a water pump. The pump will feed the higher end of the pipes and the water will just flow down back into the rez. In a continuous cycle. The plants go in holes drilled in the top of the pipes. The roots stretch out down the pipe.

I'll have between 3 and 6 plants.

It's still going to be vertical.

It may be a little time to get going though... I"m getting busy... and the funds are going toward a summer vaction to the World cup in South Africa. So grow funds are short. Grow pot... or travel the world.... hmmmmmm. I kinda just follow my wife, haha. Pretty much does what she does, so travel the world it is, lol.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 17, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I'm thinking about a flooded tude style (like heath robinson). Nothing too big. Just some 4" pipe running horizontally around the room... but slanted enough for water to run through them. Then I'll have a big rezivoir on the ground with a water pump. The pump will feed the higher end of the pipes and the water will just flow down back into the rez. In a continuous cycle. The plants go in holes drilled in the top of the pipes. The roots stretch out down the pipe.
> 
> I'll have between 3 and 6 plants.
> 
> ...


 
badass, i think ive seen his.....did he use orange colored pipe??

cause when i saw that i went fuck thats what i want!!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking fucking good. Nice harvest. Those numbers are adding up for you! I am hoping for something similar for my harvest. Keep it up!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> badass, i think ive seen his.....did he use orange colored pipe??
> 
> cause when i saw that i went fuck thats what i want!!!!


Yeah... that's him. I said the same thing when I saw it. I thought I couldn't build something like that... but now I know I can. It's going to be much much smaller scale... but it's all good. I should still get a pound or so from it. That's good enough for me.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 17, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah... that's him. I said the same thing when I saw it. I thought I couldn't build something like that... but now I know I can. It's going to be much much smaller scale... but it's all good. I should still get a pound or so from it. That's good enough for me.


cool i tryed to find it but couldnt
u have a link to his journal??

and do u use sprayers for that setup .or just let it flow from top to rez??

i would like to learn how to do Aero/hydro
kinds of shit


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 17, 2010)

some good old BigSkyBud. way to rep the 406


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 17, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> some good old BigSkyBud. way to rep the 406


Thanks BSB!!!!
Hell Yeah !! and it's growing strong!!
the 406 ROCKS ON!!


----------



## PhoenixFox (Jan 18, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> And This is how huge my ladies are
> and i just checked them and hell yeah dude they are ready go get buried
> 
> Fuck yeah
> ...


 
I read earlier tonight that people who ordered GH from The Attitude seed bank were getting a 1/5 germ ratio. Where'd you get yours from. I have to wait til MS gets their laws in place (if ever  ) and I'm wanting the very strains you have!! So basically I'm hoping what they said is just a bad bunch or they did it wrong haha.


----------



## PhoenixFox (Jan 18, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> that hurts my feelings, i worked so hard on this building what the fuck


 
lol you know the first thing you should learn is patience; it helps with the green too .

I like the stealthy way you hid the exhaust and made it look like another shelf, but a filter stuck to a wall is ...ehh...out of place.


[edit] I totally didn't look at the date on the beginning posts haha. I *should* be high to make a mistake like that and with the other posts


----------



## PhoenixFox (Jan 18, 2010)

..........i always remeber this its in tons of threads........THEY ARE WEEDS...... and weeds are strong and you will be surprised what they can go through.
bongsmilie 4 GTO[/QUOTE said:


> No shit to this! haha I say that in a good way. The first plants I had I dropped my t5 ballast/bulb on a few of the plants almost breaking the stalks(more than just once). I had to put splints on the stalks and they grew back nice and fine. They just had a little knot where the bend happened.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> cool i tryed to find it but couldnt
> u have a link to his journal??
> 
> and do u use sprayers for that setup .or just let it flow from top to rez??


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html

You just let it run through the pipes like drainage or something. No airstones or anyhing. Just a tub, some pipe, a water pump, and gravity.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 18, 2010)

PhoenixFox said:


> lol you know the first thing you should learn is patience; it helps with the green too .
> 
> I like the stealthy way you hid the exhaust and made it look like another shelf, but a filter stuck to a wall is ...ehh...out of place.
> 
> ...


 


PhoenixFox said:


> No shit to this! haha I say that in a good way. The first plants I had I dropped my t5 ballast/bulb on a few of the plants almost breaking the stalks(more than just once). I had to put splints on the stalks and they grew back nice and fine. They just had a little knot where the bend happened.





PhoenixFox said:


> I read earlier tonight that people who ordered GH from The Attitude seed bank were getting a 1/5 germ ratio. Where'd you get yours from. I have to wait til MS gets their laws in place (if ever  ) and I'm wanting the very strains you have!! So basically I'm hoping what they said is just a bad bunch or they did it wrong haha.


Yeah i was gunna say u quoted alot of old stuff alot has changed since them
but thanks for reading


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok here's an update.Sorry i havent been on here much.so little behind a little
First day 12/12
[youtube]s6qebTuZ_84[/youtube]


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 2, 2010)

Never disappointed when you throw a update up, especially with te videos always good music to.

Plants are going to be monsters, would have to go back and read was wondering what method you were going with this time, or you just letting them grow normally


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Never disappointed when you throw a update up, especially with te videos always good music to.
> 
> Plants are going to be monsters, would have to go back and read was wondering what method you were going with this time, or you just letting them grow normally


Thanks Hulk.......As you can see with the pic's, I LST'd them(strawberry Ice) And with the WW I fimed it @ young age and did some supercropping of some branches ........My goal is to get as much as i did off 4 plants...

These were taken in 12/31/09


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 2, 2010)

plants are lookin stacked and ready to hold some beastly buds  stoked for the 12/12 flip

love the video and the supercropping too. supercropping is one of my fav techniques


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 4, 2010)

GTO, those look to sick man, great job from the start with them.

Loving that tight spacing, keep that up and you will reach your goal. Practice makes perfect!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey GTO man, wassup.
I like what you did with the strawberry. you know me, it ant right unless they are twisted and tied. LOL

So dude, have you herd of the Uncle Bens topping method?
Its where you grow your plant up to like a foot and have like 6 or 7 sets of nodes, then you cut it after the second set of nodes. Yea, real short. The four little branches all receive the hormones that make it a main cola. I have seen a couple grows on here I can point you to so you can check it out if you want.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2010)

Heres a link:
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers.html


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 7, 2010)

god damn GTO those are sum bushy ass ladies. the LST def achieved its goal. ill be stickin around to see the results.


----------



## DwAeNeKd (Feb 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey GTO man, wassup.
> I like what you did with the strawberry. you know me, it ant right unless they are twisted and tied. LOL
> 
> So dude, have you herd of the Uncle Bens topping method?
> Its where you grow your plant up to like a foot and have like 6 or 7 sets of nodes, then you cut it after the second set of nodes. Yea, real short. The four little branches all receive the hormones that make it a main cola. I have seen a couple grows on here I can point you to so you can check it out if you want.


 If GTO isnt interested I DEFINITELY am and would enjoy being pointed in the direction of this method. Thanks for new info, and keep up the good work GTO those bushes are going to yield something scary.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 10, 2010)

heres 1wk flower
[youtube]FOrwuotFqt8[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 10, 2010)

And a little Upgrade 2 1K setups




































still figuring out how i wanna do it
will post when all setup!!


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice little upgrade. Wonder how much your yield will go up. I just upgraded as well, pics in the journal, link in the sig. Dual 600w's though, so only half. Sticking with the same strains, or you have some new ones this round?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 10, 2010)

very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 10, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Heres a link:
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers.html


thanks Cruz..i will have to try that some day 



notoriousb said:


> plants are lookin stacked and ready to hold some beastly buds  stoked for the 12/12 flip
> 
> love the video and the supercropping too. supercropping is one of my fav techniques


hell yeah me too



BooMeR242 said:


> god damn GTO those are sum bushy ass ladies. the LST def achieved its goal. ill be stickin around to see the results.


Can't wait myself..........Pull up a chair and lets watch!!


Integra21 said:


> Nice little upgrade. Wonder how much your yield will go up. I just upgraded as well, pics in the journal, link in the sig. Dual 600w's though, so only half. Sticking with the same strains, or you have some new ones this round?


Thanks Dude.... I wanna get as much off 3 than i did off 4



Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Hulk!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 13, 2010)

2weeksFlower & Up grade 

[youtube]D_limZFSAFQ[/youtube]


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy Shit Lunchbox. Those are looking great. Why do you have the lights hooked together with ducting but nothing hooked up to air cool the lighhts? Are they your heater in the cold months? Is that the original mylar you put up or do you regularly redo it? if thats the original, it looks great. cant believe it didnt tear with all of that movement. I dont know if I missed it, but what strains are you running this time? The usual lemon and friends?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 13, 2010)

Was wondering the same thing about the lights no duccing for a closed unit, or for a heat outtake.

Noticed no turn tables this round, did not work out good ?


Plants are already nice size bushes and its only the start this time around is going to be very intersting to watch less plants more watts rock on!!!!!


----------



## JoeCa1i (Feb 13, 2010)

I only see 3 plants,cold've used bigger pots and and grew them a lil bigger,or had more plants under the 1200 watts.Looks good and clean.


----------



## oakgrowth1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Awsome, keep us updated


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 13, 2010)

JoeCa1i said:


> I only see 3 plants,cold've used bigger pots and and grew them a lil bigger,or had more plants under the 1200 watts.Looks good and clean.


 
lmao you only see 3 because there is only 3, used to be 4 last time 

but more watts and less plants might equal bigger harvest, believe hes going for big harvest in lower numbers.



Hmmm he got me thinking though, have you kinda dialed in the veg time ? meaning how long you can veg to keep them under the lights with out bleach burn after the stretch in harvest?


Cant really remember the dimensions of your grow room wxhxl, but i know out doors can get huge, might be able to copy a outdoor plant indoor if the rooms ceiling was higher, ditch the storage above the room  sucks but bigger plants and grow some tall monsters. Not saying your last ones were not monsters just like Troll Monster, i am thinking green giant monsters  i know haha


Rock ON!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Holy Shit Lunchbox. Those are looking great. Why do you have the lights hooked together with ducting but nothing hooked up to air cool the lighhts? Are they your heater in the cold months? Is that the original mylar you put up or do you regularly redo it? if thats the original, it looks great. cant believe it didnt tear with all of that movement. I dont know if I missed it, but what strains are you running this time? The usual lemon and friends?


Was wondering who would notice that....Just wanted to see how hot it would get i my room first..with Intake and exhaust on 100% it's stays 81 but it's also 11 Deg outside...And 30 in the garage .... so when the weather changes its different ..Not sure how i wanna do the hood cooling yet......got a few idea's.......I have time to perfect it now i know it wont get hot......
And no that mylar is second time round this has been up since Aug 09......its the 3mil so it's little stronger......And for the strains this time R 1 WW and 2 Strawberry Ice



Hulk Nugs said:


> Was wondering the same thing about the lights no duccing for a closed unit, or for a heat outtake.
> 
> Noticed no turn tables this round, did not work out good ?
> 
> ...


Yes Hulk..just more crap in the grow room and pluged in.....I'll just turn them by hand
yeah im pleased with them so far... wish they were about 10in taller but needed to get ahead........its tough to keep a perfect rotation going with 6 plants....



JoeCa1i said:


> I only see 3 plants,cold've used bigger pots and and grew them a lil bigger,or had more plants under the 1200 watts.Looks good and clean.


Yeah what Hulk said..........Have You read the whole journal yet.....if not please Do
I already use 5 gal pots any bigger is a waste of dirt.........and im legal and can only have 6 plants went with 2000'scause i wanted the lumens fer sq ft(13730 lumens)I will get more off 3 than i got off 4 (19.42 oz's) And 11.75 off 5...so yep thats my Goal thanks for viewing



oakgrowth1 said:


> Awsome, keep us updated


I will just keep checking in!!



Hulk Nugs said:


> lmao you only see 3 because there is only 3, used to be 4 last time
> 
> but more watts and less plants might equal bigger harvest, believe hes going for big harvest in lower numbers.
> 
> ...


Yeah hulk plenty of room....but i think i will Veg 20 in tall cause from the floor to under lights i got 70in ..the last one's were about 43in when done so i will be ok....
room is 6'4 x 7'4 x 7'4........Yeah cant really make it taller...all 6 sides of room R 2x4 framed and dont wanna tear it up....Plus thats my cold air intake remember my 12000 btu cooler is up their.....next room i build will be 10ft tall
i will have some Big little indoor Bushes!!!!
they will look like outdoor ones but smaller!!! Fuck yeah ROCK ON


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like your dialing in the Veg height very nice!!!!! Plenty of more room above them to grow going to be a very nice finish on three plants!!


As for turning your plants just go buy those pot wheel movers or make your own, just 12''x12'' square with wheels then use the sides of the square as turns 1/4 a turn every other day or when you get a chance to visit them ya know might work out better then the automated turn.


Hmm really like this setup watercooled is going with great idea for a sealed room no reason for intake or outtake saving his co2

Just put up a icebox setup on one side of the lights and a fan on the other, making the hot air from the light setup into cool air for the room no ducing needed, But then again would need a nice size water res, chiller (one more thing plugged in) and the ice box. pretty penny and i know you can make it work with out getting all of that but just wanted to run it by you if you have not seen the idea yet.

I normally saw setups with iceboxs on the front of lights(intake) bring cool air into the light setup but i think this way is way more efficient.

anyways hahaha


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Sounds like your dialing in the Veg height very nice!!!!! Plenty of more room above them to grow going to be a very nice finish on three plants!!
> 
> 
> As for turning your plants just go buy those pot wheel movers or make your own, just 12''x12'' square with wheels then use the sides of the square as turns 1/4 a turn every other day or when you get a chance to visit them ya know might work out better then the automated turn.
> ...


Fuck yeah i've looked at them before thats the way to go i think!!.....But to spendy for me


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 15, 2010)

Whoa, no shit.
I been following but I have to admit I been jumping around and lookin at the vids but your getting a larger yield off less plants huh. 
I wonder if same holds true with a screen. I am a patent too but my county has not set any limits and I always push the issue.
Suppose I should drop down to 6 to be safe. Well, after this grow. lol


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 21, 2010)

Changing Nutients
Going with Humboldt Organics


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow GTO everything looks great... i have been all the way thru this journal and all i can say is very nice work on everything


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 21, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Wow GTO everything looks great... i have been all the way thru this journal and all i can say is very nice work on everything


 

You read the whole thing WOW
thanks for reading Phill


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 22, 2010)

Dam GTO got a new lineup of nutes, looks good know anything about them?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Dam GTO got a new lineup of nutes, looks good know anything about them?


 
Are u asking me if i know anything about them.........Do u know something i dont??


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 22, 2010)

Finished your journal. Everything looks great.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 22, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Are u asking me if i know anything about them.........Do u know something i dont??


uh yea, was asking if you heard any info or read anything on them. like kinda the reason you went with that line, just was curious

but after i posted i went and checked out there web site read up on the line a little


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> uh yea, was asking if you heard any info or read anything on them. like kinda the reason you went with that line, just was curious
> 
> but after i posted i went and checked out there web site read up on the line a little


Oh cool...did you like what you read??
go here also and Roy tells about his product!!
i just wanted to try something diff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s-N7B71BtU

their is 5 parts


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Finished your journal. Everything looks great.


Thanks Daniel........welcome to the journey


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 23, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Oh cool...did you like what you read??
> go here also and Roy tells about his product!!
> i just wanted to try something diff
> 
> ...


Dam nice find on the video tons of great info, i was just reading there site and just could understand some of it, but that guy breaks it down for us, awsome video.

sounds like alot of possitives with this line, plants are going to love it!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Dam nice find on the video tons of great info, i was just reading there site and just could understand some of it, but that guy breaks it down for us, awsome video.
> 
> sounds like alot of possitives with this line, plants are going to love it!!


Lets hope so huh!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Feb 26, 2010)

I am running 2 1ks now as well GTO, I am loving it.


----------



## tilemaster (Feb 27, 2010)

shit these are under 1k MH ....


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey GTO

So 2000 watts above 3 girls that have been pruned right. 
I bet ya break 19.5 ozs this time with one less plant.

Can you see any difference with the new nutes?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey GTO
> 
> So 2000 watts above 3 girls that have been pruned right.
> I bet ya break 19.5 ozs this time with one less plant.
> ...


 
No not really.......Just started them 4 days ago...gave them what Humboldts Organic chart says for 3 wk flower and they seemed to love it so we will see......Yeah lets hope i get that much out of 3 plts............BUTTTTTTTTTT the next go around their will be 6 or 8 Round 4.......got a patient signed up so i can have 12 now!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cool, signed up as in designating you as a care giver or like a co-op.
I am a patent and care giver but havent looked into starting a co-op.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 28, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool, signed up as in designating you as a care giver or like a co-op.
> I am a patent and care giver but havent looked into starting a co-op.


 
me as their caregiver.....


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 1, 2010)

Round 3 
4 Wks. Flower White Widow,Strawberry Ice


[youtube]CW0e1jD2dbM[/youtube]


And a look @ the Veg Cab(with 6 bulb T-5's)
Upgrading to Cool Tube 600w W/Lumatek and Eye Bulb...


[youtube]v3YpVNnMkr8[/youtube]


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 1, 2010)

as always plants are looking great GTO, doing a outstanding job on your grows 

Veg room nice and full waiting there turn, Plants are a really nice shade of green healthy little fuckers!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> as always plants are looking great GTO, doing a outstanding job on your grows
> 
> Veg room nice and full waiting there turn, Plants are a really nice shade of green healthy little fuckers!!


Thanks Hulk!!!!!
Yeah i switched nutes,run out of the other before i got the humboldt ...so my Widow is turning yellow a little early...but she'll be ok tho


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Gto, I always love looking back at this thread... YOur videos are awsome 
I just read your thinking of upgrading to a cooltube.. i work with 2 cool tubes and its now been 2 years.. im starting to think they arent as efficient as they seem to be.. And i wanna change reflectors! Not sure what im gonna do yet..; but maybe you should consider looking into other types of reflectors cause im pretty sure youll get fed up with the cool tubes eventually

take it easy, and Gooood growing my friend 

Peace


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 2, 2010)

jahtrip said:


> Hey Gto, I always love looking back at this thread... YOur videos are awsome
> I just read your thinking of upgrading to a cooltube.. i work with 2 cool tubes and its now been 2 years.. im starting to think they arent as efficient as they seem to be.. And i wanna change reflectors! Not sure what im gonna do yet..; but maybe you should consider looking into other types of reflectors cause im pretty sure youll get fed up with the cool tubes eventually
> 
> take it easy, and Gooood growing my friend
> Peace


 
Thanks Man!!!
To late already ordered it!!!
mine will be in a 12 sq ft area
be about 7300 lumens per sq ft!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 10, 2010)

hows every thing going on your end GTO?


i am confused are you ditching your new reflectors for a new cooltube setup ?

and if you are what did you find wrong with the new setup you just made?, just curious


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hows every thing going on your end GTO?
> 
> 
> i am confused are you ditching your new reflectors for a new cooltube setup ?
> ...


good on my end HULK!!!
and no i upgraded my Veg Cab with a 600w cooltube,Lumatek, eye bulb & T-5's is all....Vegging was slow with just T-5's in their...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 10, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> good on my end HULK!!!
> and no i upgraded my Veg Cab with a 600w cooltube,Lumatek, eye bulb & T-5's is all....Vegging was slow with just T-5's in their...


very nice, guess i didnt read good enough.

well wait there's a upgrade to the veg cab and we didn't get a video hmmm tis tis 

i went with a 600mh in my first veg but did not have the room for the cooltube to be done right, after moving that ballast over to flowering i found Isthisnametaken using these 85 Watt Fluorescent (750 watts of light output)11,800 Lumens Total and was getting great . Little to late but just convo


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 10, 2010)

All look killer. that WW top is gonna be huge with the multibudsites. I like the strawberry ice. I am moving a few hundred miles in your direction in May or June.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice, guess i didnt read good enough.
> 
> well wait there's a upgrade to the veg cab and we didn't get a video hmmm tis tis
> 
> i went with a 600mh in my first veg but did not have the room for the cooltube to be done right, after moving that ballast over to flowering i found Isthisnametaken using these 85 Watt Fluorescent (750 watts of light output)11,800 Lumens Total and was getting great . Little to late but just convo


 
it's almost done...will get vid up soon!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 10, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> it's almost done...will get vid up soon!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 13, 2010)

Are You Ready!!!!!!!!!!
This is for my MOM!!!!!
You Wanted The Best You Got The Best The Hottest Video In The WORLD ...............KISSSSSSSSSSSS 
[youtube]7i4D93Z1W20&feature[/youtube]

OK OK here's a Update 5 Wk Flower!!!!!!
[youtube]cnsL_GiZqzc[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy Fuck It's Done

[youtube]X13ukaOIH-o[/youtube]


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 13, 2010)

Holly fuck is right man very sick update, i don't know where to begin.

Flowering plants just look insane you would think all those bud sites were a top cola those things are freaking huge and there not even done yet, this new nute program your using is working out great and with the upgrade to the 1000s shit these girls are going to pay off huge at harvest.

Lets start out talking about the Veg cab by saying,  , i can not believe how fucking clean you can get that mylar, just speechless man looks like a freaking mirror board not mylar awesome work on that. Very nice selection in there tons of nice strains, been wanting to give a go at the bubba kush my self, someone crossed bubba with bubba, tried it and dam it was great. Not sure how you do that but once i get the strain i will be looking into it

You do great work GTO, keep it up


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 13, 2010)

your updates are some of the sickest on riu.org GTO  

loving the godsmack especially in the veg cab video. haha that song takes me waaaay back. but all your plants in bloom are looking so stacked, I cant imagine how burly theyre *still* gonna get! keep up the great work man


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Holly fuck is right man very sick update, i don't know where to begin.
> 
> Flowering plants just look insane you would think all those bud sites were a top cola those things are freaking huge and there not even done yet, this new nute program your using is working out great and with the upgrade to the 1000s shit these girls are going to pay off huge at harvest.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Hulk.....Words Like That is what keep me going!!!!!...
and I never spray nothen around my mylar...Get the 3mil it's easier to keep clean.....Yeah for running out of my BMO 2nd Wk of flower and then switching to Humboldt they seen to be doing ok..a little yellow but not to bad!!!!ROCK ON !!!!! 




notoriousb said:


> your updates are some of the sickest on riu.org GTO
> 
> loving the godsmack especially in the veg cab video. haha that song takes me waaaay back. but all your plants in bloom are looking so stacked, I cant imagine how burly theyre *still* gonna get! keep up the great work man


Thanks Notoriousb..........got tired of the songs they got for vid's....so i do my own now!!ROCK ON !!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 13, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> got tired of the songs they got for vid's....so i do my own now!!ROCK ON !!!!


Just made my first video, should be up soon on RIU, but i was pissed, looking forward to putting some good music on my video and not sure how to do it. Right now i can only pick from what they have and fuck what they have it all sucks well at least the list i got. and still need to look into how to upload the videos on here Any help GTO


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Just made my first video, should be up soon on RIU, but i was pissed, looking forward to putting some good music on my video and not sure how to do it. Right now i can only pick from what they have and fuck what they have it all sucks well at least the list i got. and still need to look into how to upload the videos on here Any help GTO


yeah thats why i just use the stereo in my garage....it doesnt sound as good but who cares...their slection sucks!!!
when your video is up on youtube it has a code in the address bar....everything after the = sign u copy and paste it where you type yer message

its in the title




so good luck


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks man will be trying that right now!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 13, 2010)

hulk nugs said:


> thanks man will be trying that right now!!


 
hurry up .........gawd!!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 13, 2010)

worked great !!!

Thanks GTO!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> worked great !!!
> 
> Thanks GTO!!!


Where's the vid


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 13, 2010)

Hulks new grow

did not want to post a video of my setup with out your ok 

crazy how easy it is if you know what to do, thanks agian


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 20, 2010)

That Veg cabinet is sweet. Those plants are looking great. Hope I can do as well. Your building/design skills are something man.
Later


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 20, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> That Veg cabinet is sweet. Those plants are looking great. Hope I can do as well. Your building/design skills are something man.
> Later


Hell Yeah Thanks D.......I like to make things...sometimes i over think shit. but it always works! You will do well ROCK ON!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 21, 2010)

looking good in there GTO. I am a mere few weeks behind you.....


----------



## captain chronizzle (Mar 21, 2010)

how did the aero thing go?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 21, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> how did the aero thing go?


You talking bout my Aero cloner ??
If so i havn't used it yet


----------



## captain chronizzle (Mar 21, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> You talking bout my Aero cloner ??
> If so i havn't used it yet


 YEP. just wondering if you had it running.


----------



## denny beezwax (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey GTO, I've been following you for quite some time --- thought I'd take a minute to chime in. You've been making leaps and bounds in progress. I think it's especially impressive for everyone to know how much harder it is to do everything in Montana. Having lived in Western MT for 6 years or so, it needs to be said how far away from civilization most everything is and how you can't just go down the road to the hydro shop (like most people do). You gotta plan for everything, mail-order and hope for the best. Actually, I'm sure that Montana being in the middle of nowhere is what keeps it cool -- that's another story. Well done, GTO. One thing, I had some disappointing results with the Big Bang. It was billed as the medical ganja of the Netherlands. I found it underwhelming. Be good!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 22, 2010)

denny beezwax said:


> Hey GTO, I've been following you for quite some time --- thought I'd take a minute to chime in. You've been making leaps and bounds in progress. I think it's especially impressive for everyone to know how much harder it is to do everything in Montana. Having lived in Western MT for 6 years or so, it needs to be said how far away from civilization most everything is and how you can't just go down the road to the hydro shop (like most people do). You gotta plan for everything, mail-order and hope for the best. Actually, I'm sure that Montana being in the middle of nowhere is what keeps it cool -- that's another story. Well done, GTO. One thing, I had some disappointing results with the Big Bang. It was billed as the medical ganja of the Netherlands. I found it underwhelming. Be good!


 
Hell Yeah.Thanks For following Dude!!!!
Yeah it's been a struggle...with my mom passing and all but she wanted me to master the art of Growing cannabis!!So that what i will do....she was happy that i got my card!!.......my store is 60 miles round trip..but oh well....Thanks dude for the support!!!!
hope my Big Bang does good
ROCK ON~~~~~


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 24, 2010)

i guess only some of us can drive down the road to the hydro or grow shop. guess i should feel lucky being in the big city. lol. love the zoo.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Guys need help with Co2......looking to buy a setup
50Lb bottle $150
and reg $145
when, how much and how often ??


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey Guys need help with Co2......looking to buy a setup
> 50Lb bottle $150
> and reg $145
> when, how much and how often ??


how big is ur room? i think the c02 tank for ur setup is better then a generator like myself. but id vote bigger is better. itll last u longer. u doing a digital PPM meter likea sentinal?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 24, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> how big is ur room? i think the c02 tank for ur setup is better then a generator like myself. but id vote bigger is better. itll last u longer. u doing a digital PPM meter likea sentinal?


its 350 cubit ft
and 47 square ft


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok Guys Here's 8 Wks Flower 

[youtube]LyZ17rsls_w[/youtube]

And Round 4

[youtube]Y30yKYkargI[/youtube]

ROCK ~ ON


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 25, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey Guys need help with Co2......looking to buy a setup
> 50Lb bottle $150
> and reg $145
> when, how much and how often ??


If i were you I would be considering a small generator instead of bottled c02 for many reasons. The generator is far more efficient and will cost way less in the long run. For an example. I started on bottled and got great prices. $100 for the bottle(20lb) and $150 for the regulator. It cast me $23 to get it filled at the local fire extiguisher place. And that was the only place within 20miles I could get it filled. There hours sucked to. That 20lb bottle would last 1-1.5 weeks in my room, which is smaller than yours. After a month and a half of getting my bottle filled almost every week, I got real sick of it. Upgraded to the hydrogen minigen. Its ment for gardens smaller that 10x10. If runs on propane($18 a fill)which means you can swap bottles out just about anywhere, anytime. The minigen cost $270. I hooked it up to a setinel co2 controller($350). It keeps my room at the perfect level, and not only does it work great, but the propane bottle lasts 3-4 weeks instead of the 1-1.5 of the bottled co2. That adds up to hundreds of dollars saved in the first year alone. The minigen can we water cooled if heat is an issue, but can run without it no problem, which its big brother cant. I would seriously reconsider the bottle method based off of this info, but feel free to varify any of this for yourself. 

Heres a link to where I ordered my stuff from 

Hydrogen MiniGen
http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/minigen-co2-generator-907.html

Setinel CO2 Controller
http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/sentinel-cppm-1-co2-controller-84.html

This is a cheaper bare bones controller that I have read works well, but have no expierience with myself. If you go with the bottle or the gen, it should be hooked up to a controller for proper use.
http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/hydrogen-co2-monitor-997.html


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 25, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> If i were you I would be considering a small generator instead of bottled c02 for many reasons. The generator is far more efficient and will cost way less in the long run. For an example. I started on bottled and got great prices. $100 for the bottle(20lb) and $150 for the regulator. It cast me $23 to get it filled at the local fire extiguisher place. And that was the only place within 20miles I could get it filled. There hours sucked to. That 20lb bottle would last 1-1.5 weeks in my room, which is smaller than yours. After a month and a half of getting my bottle filled almost every week, I got real sick of it. Upgraded to the hydrogen minigen. Its ment for gardens smaller that 10x10. If runs on propane($18 a fill)which means you can swap bottles out just about anywhere, anytime. The minigen cost $270. I hooked it up to a setinel co2 controller($350). It keeps my room at the perfect level, and not only does it work great, but the propane bottle lasts 3-4 weeks instead of the 1-1.5 of the bottled co2. That adds up to hundreds of dollars saved in the first year alone. The minigen can we water cooled if heat is an issue, but can run without it no problem, which its big brother cant. I would seriously reconsider the bottle method based off of this info, but feel free to varify any of this for yourself.
> 
> Heres a link to where I ordered my stuff from
> 
> ...


 
Dude yer Badass!!
you just answered most of my concerns
Cool i know about the minigen, ive watched all the videos on 
http://www.hydroinnovations.com/index.php

Ok so i think i will save up and get one!!
i allready have 4 prop bottles,(same as barbeque?)

and if i use Co2 what would i do with my exhaust,turn it off when co2 is running or what....I guess i will have to do some exhaust work for my lights...cause right now i just have my lights hooked straight to the hoods, not a closed system...it cooles my lights and exhausts my room to.....i got some redesighing to do i guess


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 25, 2010)

ladies are lookin great. i agree with integra about the cost effectiveness witht he generator. i chose the generator over the bottle as well but price and size does need to be considered


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 25, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Dude yer Badass!!
> you just answered most of my concerns
> Cool i know about the minigen, ive watched all the videos on
> http://www.hydroinnovations.com/index.php
> ...


yes, there the same tanks as the grill. you will want to find a way to seal the room as much as possible. there are combo controllers that automatically turn off the co2 when the exhaust turns on, but that can be expensive. i personally just run a sealed room with aircooled lights and have a dual hose ac to cool if needed(havent needed it yet)if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


BooMeR242 said:


> ladies are lookin great. i agree with integra about the cost effectiveness witht he generator. i chose the generator over the bottle as well but price and size does need to be considered


thats the beauty of the mini gen. its smaller than a shoe box, can be wall mounted, and costs $25 more than a bottle setup.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 27, 2010)

Always looking good in there GTO. Im in the same boat with the c02 as you. Not to jack but I have a question about c02 generators


Why are c02 generators so damn expensive?

I may be very wrong here: Burning natural gas makes c02. The equipment to burn natural gas inside safely, is very cheap. The following is certainly something I have never done, but, hasn't anybody seen an old hippy with bunson burners around the grow room?


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 27, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Always looking good in there GTO. Im in the same boat with the c02 as you. Not to jack but I have a question about c02 generators
> 
> 
> Why are c02 generators so damn expensive?
> ...


never seen the science equipment running, but if you check out hydrogens co2 generators, they are the cheapest out there. I have been loving my minigen. It was only $300 with shipping. You can water cool it if heat is an issue, otherwise you can run it without if the extra small amount of heat isnt an issue. The most expensive part of co2 is the controllers, but you should have one of those no mater what your source if co2 is so you dont have under or over saturation.


----------



## quickrip (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the awsome thread GTO! Not to mention everyone else following along with so much knowledge. Once I started reading I had to keep going. Everything from the cleanliness of your work to the fantastic finishes that just keep getting better. What a great success story youve got! Im fairly new to RIU And have been doing a lot of reading and learning. Your thread was def one of my favs. Im on my first grow now with the same lumatek 1000s, but Im doing hydro flood and drain. Keep on with that good sh%& bro! Subbed and ready to learn how its done.


----------



## fourrings (Apr 7, 2010)

Whats up?
Fellow Montuckian here. I did a similar grow room build but its 10x14 split into veg and flower rooms with DWC's. Room and grow looks great! I also alternate from DWC's to soil grows to make everybody happy!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

fourrings said:


> Whats up?
> Fellow Montuckian here. I did a similar grow room build but its 10x14 split into veg and flower rooms with DWC's. Room and grow looks great! I also alternate from DWC's to soil grows to make everybody happy!!


Hey whats up, welcome to the Journey


----------



## fourrings (Apr 7, 2010)

the journey has been fun a hell! just getting the DWC's rollin hard!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 8, 2010)

anybody ready for an Update!!
Round 3 Is Done


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 8, 2010)

So Round 3 is Done.....
1 WW 2 Strawberry Ice's

14.35 oz's Dry Off 3 plants...Fucking Badass!! I Did It! got more off 3 than i did 5 !!

First Round 11.75 Oz's off 5 Plants
Second Round 19.42 Oz's off 4 Plants
Third Round 14.35 Oz's off 3 Plants





















Will Update On Round 4 Ltr!!


----------



## quickrip (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats on another flawless grow. sweet looking buds almost down to the soil. BAD ASS!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 8, 2010)

Another great harvest!! Your numbers are crazy GTO doing a excellent job. 

Your trimming skills are looking top notch man all those nugs look so good 

Looking forward to the update on #4


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn GTO all that is a pretty sight. Would love to grow that strawberry ice.....


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 8, 2010)

beautiful work man 
those plants were fucking stacked with buds!!


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 8, 2010)

ggood job bro. impressive numbers . looks like some mt fire.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dam dude, your pullin around 4 to 5 ozs a plant indoors. That is Badass.
Im gonna have to read you journal again. Pay more attention to your pruning technics.

Congrats man.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

you are a very, veRy bad man!


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks great as always GTO. Glad you hit your goal. Still wondering if you have considered a scrog. I just finished my harvest a week ago and ended up with 16oz off of 3 plants under a single 600w in my usual flat scrog.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 9, 2010)

thats like a bucket of colas sheeyat... great results gto! congrats once again!


----------



## fourrings (Apr 9, 2010)

I need a couple of those strawberry ice clones!


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn Dude. That is pretty impressive. Can't wait to see your next crop.
Daniels


----------



## le' rukkus (Apr 11, 2010)

eyyyy there GTO! i just browsed through this forum and i must say bro iam speechless, you handled you shit! none the less you did it with soil, i like that! haha i mainly use soil & I was wondering if you could tell me what kind of watering technique/schedule you use for your plants?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok Sorry i havent been posting much just been busy...Here's a cool UPDATE!!!

[youtube]P1dLOp3_4Gc[/youtube]

their ya go
7 gal pots this round
Humboldt Organics
Lots Of Love from Above


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 18, 2010)

le' rukkus said:


> eyyyy there GTO! i just browsed through this forum and i must say bro iam speechless, you handled you shit! none the less you did it with soil, i like that! haha i mainly use soil & I was wondering if you could tell me what kind of watering technique/schedule you use for your plants?


Thank you LR!!!
well ....when i was using my 5 gal it was 3qts per plant every 3-4 days
now in in 7 gal and so far its a gal 3-4 days...sometimes i go by the weight of the pot too


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 18, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Damn Dude. That is pretty impressive. Can't wait to see your next crop.
> Daniels


thanks man..next round is up and running



fourrings said:


> I need a couple of those strawberry ice clones!


yell yeah



BooMeR242 said:


> thats like a bucket of colas sheeyat... great results gto! congrats once again!


hell yeah thanks boomer 



Integra21 said:


> Looks great as always GTO. Glad you hit your goal. Still wondering if you have considered a scrog. I just finished my harvest a week ago and ended up with 16oz off of 3 plants under a single 600w in my usual flat scrog.


badass dude!!ive though about it ...should start looking into how its done



captain chronizzle said:


> you are a very, veRy bad man!


bad bad bad 



cruzer101 said:


> Dam dude, your pullin around 4 to 5 ozs a plant indoors. That is Badass.
> Im gonna have to read you journal again. Pay more attention to your pruning technics.
> Congrats man.


yeah cool huh !!! i just do fiming 
and i veg 4 about 6-7 weeks



tilemaster said:


> ggood job bro. impressive numbers . looks like some mt fire.


Thanks Tile..Yeah some Crazy Mountian Fire!!!



notoriousb said:


> beautiful work man
> those plants were fucking stacked with buds!!


I Love My New Job!!!!Pot Farmer



wonderblunder said:


> Damn GTO all that is a pretty sight. Would love to grow that strawberry ice.....


Thanks WB how far u from me 



Hulk Nugs said:


> Another great harvest!! Your numbers are crazy GTO doing a excellent job.
> 
> Your trimming skills are looking top notch man all those nugs look so good
> 
> Looking forward to the update on #4


Fuck Yeah Hulk !!! Thanks i did a little better job trimming than last round...#4 is Here!!



quickrip said:


> Congrats on another flawless grow. sweet looking buds almost down to the soil. BAD ASS!!!


Cool Huh !!Thanks Dude...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 18, 2010)

Plants are looking  great GTO!!

The way you topped the WW early and now have 6 top colas is sick, HATs off to you man. I really enjoy watching a plant grow and being able to train it in anyway we want.

Keep them coming


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 19, 2010)

Lookin good Goat,
Hey got something for ya, I just bought some smartpots, they are cloth. I hear they work great. the idea is the cloth side air prunes the roots and makes them grow more fibreous root structure limiting rood bound plants.
The material looks like that roofing felt stuff used in construction. Maybe you can get some and line the walls of one your pots with it and see if it is an improvement. I think it would get more air to the roots.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry man, duplicate post


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 19, 2010)

When ever you're ready to give a scrog a shot, just hit me up. It is very easy to do(way easier than people think) and can be added to any grow for about $10. Just figured it would get your weights up with your mad and bad setup, cause if I can get 5.5 oz per plant, Im sure you can pull 8-12oz a plant on your first run. And another side note, the run i just did getting those weights per plant, the plants were only vegged for 4 weeks and were 14-18" tall when flipped.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow holy fuck this new rollitup is wierd...dont know where shit is


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 20, 2010)

Yea I'm confused too
Daniels


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah what the fuck


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, they moved everything. Check your threads too. Both my journals have someone elses pics for the first several pages even though all of mine are still in my albums.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao to much to say had to take a breath

this site is the least of are worries, everyone!! 

Hope everything is going great for you GTO, dont be shy with stupid updates or just info, i know you spend a little time with them everyday.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> lmao to much to say had to take a breath
> 
> this site is the least of are worries, everyone!!
> 
> Hope everything is going great for you GTO, dont be shy with stupid updates or just info, i know you spend a little time with them everyday.


Yeah everything is good...just dont like this site right now...still learning how to navigate around here......
not sure what Blog this post means......read on here somewhere that their closing down the grow journal part ... it will be grow Blogs.....Fucking CONFUSED!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yea man, I know what you mean. Im pissed too.
They really should have told us what was going on before the upgrade and posted directions.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 22, 2010)

What the fuck is blogging a grow journal? I'm not liking any changes.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 24, 2010)

If you can edit and delete other peoples posts in the blog format then it makes sense. 
You wouldnt need an admin to do it. Maybe they are over loaded. I dont know.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;9mEd9kGr5tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mEd9kGr5tA[/video]


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Right on man.
Killer update as usual.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 27, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> [video=youtube;9mEd9kGr5tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mEd9kGr5tA[/video]


killer UPDATE!!!!!BADASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fourrings (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome plants man!!!!!! I seen your kitty cat..I would be careful of him potentially bringing in bugs from playing in bushes outside. If he goes out side. I know my dogs and cats bring all kinds of crap in from their fur. Im in western montana and the bugs are starting to come out.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 27, 2010)

fourrings said:


> Awesome plants man!!!!!! I seen your kitty cat..I would be careful of him potentially bringing in bugs from playing in bushes outside. If he goes out side. I know my dogs and cats bring all kinds of crap in from their fur. Im in western montana and the bugs are starting to come out.


thanks dude!!!!But that's not a Kitty...She's a lab and a indoor Dog...it's all good


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 27, 2010)

Plants are looking very nice and healthy, great signs for the harvest.

Always enjoy watching your plants grow up big and strong. The harvest just keep getting better.

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## fourrings (Apr 27, 2010)

OHHHH shit~ lol my bad! guess my meds kicked in!!!


----------



## quickrip (Apr 28, 2010)

Such a proffessional grow over there man! very very healthy and happy ladies. nice job with the videos, they are a treat for sure.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 30, 2010)

everyone's lookin happy and healthy, nice work as always gto 

they're all lookin stacked and ready to hold a shit ton of bud  especially that strawberry ice


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 30, 2010)

Dude, How did you top you one pound monster, did you do an uncle Ben's on her?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 1, 2010)

fourrings said:


> OHHHH shit~ lol my bad! guess my meds kicked in!!!


Oh Shit...i hate it when meds kick in



quickrip said:


> Such a proffessional grow over there man! very very healthy and happy ladies. nice job with the videos, they are a treat for sure.


Thanks QR....Ladies r loving the Humboldt Organics Line For Sure!!!!!



notoriousb said:


> everyone's lookin happy and healthy, nice work as always gto
> 
> they're all lookin stacked and ready to hold a shit ton of bud  especially that strawberry ice


 Thanks NB....looking @least 1 1/2Lb off 6 plants this time



cruzer101 said:


> Dude, How did you top you one pound monster, did you do an uncle Ben's on her?


I just Fim them once when their about 6 ~8 in tall let it all grow out then bend them how i want ....i use M Blaze way


----------



## cruzer101 (May 1, 2010)

Awesome man, She looks like a pounder to me.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 2, 2010)

Just noticed...

Nice time length on the video, did not catch that first time around.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 2, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Just noticed...
> 
> Nice time length on the video, did not catch that first time around.


I Know Huh!!!i didnt notice it till later !!!


----------



## cmasfca (May 2, 2010)

Everything looks killer GTO, how many watts are you running right now? That build of the room looks so awesome, I wish I had the space to frame out my own grow room. Anyways, everything looks sweet no matter the wattage haha keep it irie


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 3, 2010)

cmasfca said:


> Everything looks killer GTO, how many watts are you running right now? That build of the room looks so awesome, I wish I had the space to frame out my own grow room. Anyways, everything looks sweet no matter the wattage haha keep it irie


2000w in flower room..13750 lumens per sq ft
and 900w in veg and over 9000 lumens per sq ft


----------



## cruzer101 (May 4, 2010)

Fuck, thats more than outside in the sun bro! LOL


----------



## Danielsgb (May 4, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Fuck, thats more than outside in the sun bro! LOL


Pipes in the guy with the baddest greenhouse I've seen
Daniels


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 8, 2010)

Hey GTO i have been wondering, what would you say is a average size plant that you pull out when its time to harvest. Hieght and width ?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 10, 2010)

Ok Here's an update!!!
2 wks Flower!!!

[video=youtube;gdRMjlriCoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRMjlriCoc[/video]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 10, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Hey GTO i have been wondering, what would you say is a average size plant that you pull out when its time to harvest. Hieght and width ?


Not sure yet...all rounds have been different!!trying to get that part down


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 10, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Ok Here's an update!!!
> 2 wks Flower!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;gdRMjlriCoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRMjlriCoc[/video]


Knowbody loves me no more!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 10, 2010)

Its just me again, always watching man. You have been doing great over there from day one of grow room construction does not stop getting better!!

plants are looking great man!!

are you hoping for 1lb per plant ?, or do you know they will be right around that.

Room is getting full, and from the looks of it next round it will be. 

GTO do you think it would be to crowded for three of those plants in a 5longx2deepx6tall area


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 10, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Its just me again, always watching man. You have been doing great over there from day one of grow room construction does not stop getting better!!
> 
> plants are looking great man!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Hulk!!
No. hoping for a lb..but if i get 5 ~ 7 oz's per plant i will be happy!!
and no as long as they all got enough light
my widow is 9 1/4 ft around..so it wouldnt fit ,but a couple of the others would!!


----------



## quickrip (May 11, 2010)

Run to the hills... oh yeah!! If I were you I wouldnt be running anywhere. haha
Your plants look sooo healthy and happy man. Do you use uncle Bens topping method? If not how do you do it? Once again love the videos. I cant wait till my purpetual setup is rollin along hopefully 1/2 as smoothly as yours. Great show youve got goin on. Beautiful simply beautiful!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 11, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Run to the hills... oh yeah!! If I were you I wouldnt be running anywhere. haha
> Your plants look sooo healthy and happy man. Do you use uncle Bens topping method? If not how do you do it? Once again love the videos. I cant wait till my purpetual setup is rollin along hopefully 1/2 as smoothly as yours. Great show youve got goin on. Beautiful simply beautiful!


Thank you man !!!!I Love This Job!!!!
Dude this is all i do ....MBlaze fiming....I do it his way then let it grow out 
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 11, 2010)

wow 2 views....i used to get about 20 or more on a video update.....
all that work for nothen!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (May 11, 2010)

guess I was 1
Daniels


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 11, 2010)

WOW really !!!!everybody must have left RIU!!!??


----------



## Flamestrains (May 11, 2010)

looks amazing! cant wait to see the finished product. scribed!


----------



## slipperyP (May 11, 2010)

I seen it...Looks good big dog...The traffic in our click has died down...Everyones busy these days growing?


----------



## Danielsgb (May 11, 2010)

I've been busy on a DIY project and research, but looks like *MyGTO2007 is all over it.
*


----------



## quickrip (May 12, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Thank you man !!!!I Love This Job!!!!
> Dude this is all i do ....MBlaze fiming....I do it his way then let it grow out
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html


Ive read his method. Thank you though. This run I just topped uncle ben style. I feel like I took so much growth off, but it kinda worked out cause I took the tops and threw em in 12/12 to sex my plants. Im wondering do you fim multiple times and branches or 1 time to the top only. Btw im always appreciative of your videos. Youre not making them for nothin. When I get my next run underway I will start taking some cool videos like yours. Ive got a nice video cam so it should be fun. Much better than pics. Ive got a lot of new additions for the setup too.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 12, 2010)

Flamestrains said:


> looks amazing! cant wait to see the finished product. scribed!


thanks Flamstrains


slipperyP said:


> I seen it...Looks good big dog...The traffic in our click has died down...Everyones busy these days growing?


thanks Slip...Yeah the traffic did die down a little !?



Danielsgb said:


> I've been busy on a DIY project and research, but looks like *MyGTO2007 is all over it.
> *


 hell Yeah !!



quickrip said:


> Ive read his method. Thank you though. This run I just topped uncle ben style. I feel like I took so much growth off, but it kinda worked out cause I took the tops and threw em in 12/12 to sex my plants. Im wondering do you fim multiple times and branches or 1 time to the top only. Btw im always appreciative of your videos. Youre not making them for nothin. When I get my next run underway I will start taking some cool videos like yours. Ive got a nice video cam so it should be fun. Much better than pics. Ive got a lot of new additions for the setup too.


 I only Fim Once..when their bout 8 in tall.then let it all grow out


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys For Following my Journey


----------



## slipperyP (May 12, 2010)

I like to FIM at about "8 inches when I want nice bushy plants or Im planning on taking clones. Ive gotten to where I prefer super cropping over topping. I few of the peeps on the site have moved to another site, a couple have been working hard offline. Ive been lurking here and on another site most of the time.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 12, 2010)

slipperyP said:


> I like to FIM at about "8 inches when I want nice bushy plants or Im planning on taking clones. Ive gotten to where I prefer super cropping over topping. I few of the peeps on the site have moved to another site, a couple have been working hard offline. Ive been lurking here and on another site most of the time.


What other site??


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> What other site??


What up GTO... yeah man, I noticed the traffic die down too. A lot. Like you I used to get mad views and responses to my updates, but now I'm lucky with a few. If any, lol. It's all good though... it's just a down time or something. I think there are still lots of folks growing, maybe they are just all somewhere else?

You got my support though brother. Keep that shit rockin.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> What up GTO... yeah man, I noticed the traffic die down too. A lot. Like you I used to get mad views and responses to my updates, but now I'm lucky with a few. If any, lol. It's all good though... it's just a down time or something. I think there are still lots of folks growing, maybe they are just all somewhere else?
> 
> You got my support though brother. Keep that shit rockin.


I know what the hell......i think its from the change of this site!!!
its ok ...i know my way around now...how's life in Big Bear??


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> I know what the hell......i think its from the change of this site!!!
> its ok ...i know my way around now...how's life in Big Bear??


It's pretty awesome. Only bad things in life at the moment is a battle with powdery mildew. Other than that shit's shooting for the stars. I'm thinking next grow I'm gonna do something major. Plus it's getting nice outside, so I'm looking forward to some BBq's soon and maybe paint the house and shit. What up in the big sky world? I really need to check that place out... pretty nice there i've heard.

and I don't think I said your plantsare awesome... just perfect bushes. Like a definition of a great plant... all of them. props.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 17, 2010)

come swing by us at thcfarmer.com 

but its slow period. prob cuz peeps r just startin their outdoors but im always lurking in the dark... bahaha

keep up the good work gto


----------



## BlackRoses (May 18, 2010)

Subscribed to your Youtube channel bro.
looking killer! +Rep


----------



## wonderblunder (May 22, 2010)

Im here GTO............. I moved them few hundred miles I told ya about. Still setting up right now, and doesn't look like I will be running as soon as possible. And also what is with all the bullshit in this beautiful place we live?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 23, 2010)

Hey Goat, 

After watchin your vids I decided to make some too but I suck at it.
I see captions and stuff on your vids. How do you do that? 
Do you use windows movie maker to edit them?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 23, 2010)

When you are looking at your videos it says Annotations on a tab next to Captions. Thats how i add what i want to say in the videos.

Still trying to find a way of editing my videos with out buying a program.


----------



## psari (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the thread. Long read but well worth it. Condolences on your losses.

Your efforts definitely were worth the hours it took to read this one.


----------



## quickrip (Jun 6, 2010)

How ya doin over here GTO? I know those ladies are looking nice right now. Do share!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 6, 2010)

sorry guys for not updating.dealing with some fucking PM
3 grows without it and now on 4th and have the shit!!!!
Anybody have any advice for Powdery mildow...
dont have it real bad.. couple leaves here and their...
my flower room is 6 weeks in
i dont wanna put any chems all over my buds..been picking off the leaves that have it !!!
ive used Neem and seems to work for a few days On the veg room
read a bunch of stuff on how skim milk works and baking soda

FUCK!!!


----------



## psari (Jun 7, 2010)

Couple of growers I know use SM 90 (truly organic) of all things to control that. (Even seems to muck up mites for what that's worth.) Used as a foilar spray, that stuff actually does a number on mildew. It's really safe and less likely to cause damage this late in the game like Serenade might. Serenade is a wonder product to use as a preventative early on though and something to look into.

Okay before somebody screams about Sm 90 being for root boosting only, I've seen this first hand not only inhibit but eliminate mildew. Suggest a rinse with a 50% water/alcohol solution misted after the fact as well. Just to reduce potential leaf breathing problems. 

The old school peroxide or baking soda solutions can work. However, you take a real chance of mucking up your plants if you dont get that right the *first* time. And working your way up with concentrations on that to ideal takes a strong control of the ppm mix of those two options. 

I dont recall what mix ratio on the SM 90 in a foilar though. If I recall it was around 1/5 the list concentration used for a root solution in hydro. I'll see if I can track down a note on it here somewhere ...

Yes, I do realize you are in middle of nowhere MT. Lived there as a child eons ago and know the hassle.

Starting with a 50% alcohol solution may at least stunt the spoors while you find a non chemical approach. Otherwise, you may have to for with something like Safer's 3in1 product which can have some serious drawbacks since it, like most of the others, has sulphur as the main reactive agent to kill the new spores. Also go easy with alcohol mists and consider rinsing. Make sure to up the airflow over the leaves afterwards to ensure good conditions less favorable to reformation just in case as well.

Also since you are soil based, dipping the plants is hazard prone. Late in the game for even hydro setups, but lots easier to manage with those.

edit/::: Wait you said 6 weeks not 8 ... argh, insomnia aint helping me none at all. Serenade now would not be too close at all. It is essentially just bacteria. I was thinking you were only maybe 1 week from chop but more likely at least 2. The inhibitor action will stop the spread. But still stand SM 90 and this are good enough solutions. There are a few others but those are the ones I've used. I've also done baking soda on outdoor, but that was do to cost controls. Treating 10 foot tall plants and all that.

My 2 cents (plus sleepless edits) on it for you GTO.


----------



## psari (Jun 7, 2010)

Also, before next rotation, you are going to want to clean your room, intakes etc in one way or another. Everything from getting a UVC lamp (works well, but pricey) to high concentration food grade peroxide solutions exist. May be overkill, but rooms have the bad habit of perpetuating this. Especially if there is places for it to populate, like behind reflective coatings, various crevices, etc.

Airborne is most likely, but soil containments could be culprits. Including mixing barrels etc. When re-using the pots, etc clean them thoroughly. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## psari (Jun 7, 2010)

Found the note I was looking for. Says to follow the directions for foilar spray when using SM 90. I had the 1/5 thing right. Just not 1/5th dosage. Simply 1 part to 5 parts water. Heh. Silly me.

GreenCure has a lot of followers but I've never seen it used so I cannot comment on that. Not sure what that semi local shop you have may or may not have. Serenade can sometimes be found at places like Ace Hardware and the like though. Depends though.

Also, if you buy Serenade, definitely pony up for the concentrate. Like most of these products the premade solution spray bottle is a rip off.


----------



## quickrip (Jun 7, 2010)

Ive used sm-90 with good results also, but recently I got some shit called eagle 20 That seemed to work much faster. It was completely clear in two applications and hasnt returned. I do not know if it is organic though.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

i really can't add anything that psari didn't add. i use organicide, i buy it at lowes.

i think you really need to think about what is different this round. strains, temps, humidity? what was so different this time around? i would thouroughly check you duct and venting. you may have some mildew hanging out somewhere in a very humid spot. most guys fire up the sulfer burner a few times after the first sign. you are going to need to do this, to completely remove this problem. i realize you are beyond that stage. i'm betting you walked that mildew in the door on your clothes. its probably all this moisture we are having. maybe you have some hiding out in a crack in your foundation or something. you cant see it, until it is severe. the biggest problem you may have is the PM thats not visible. it covers the buds on the inside as well. i think you should inspect the buds under a scope, if you make it through this. get your sulfer burner, and figure out how to use it.

so, what to do now? i'd go with the neem, and see if you make it. afer this round you need to fire up the sulfer burner, and use it in your grow until you get to flower. truly sorry about your troubles, i think you will, once again, learn something here. good luck bro! i know you will figure it out.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 8, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> i really can't add anything that psari didn't add. i use organicide, i buy it at lowes.
> 
> i think you really need to think about what is different this round. strains, temps, humidity? what was so different this time around? i would thouroughly check you duct and venting. you may have some mildew hanging out somewhere in a very humid spot. most guys fire up the sulfer burner a few times after the first sign. you are going to need to do this, to completely remove this problem. i realize you are beyond that stage. i'm betting you walked that mildew in the door on your clothes. its probably all this moisture we are having. maybe you have some hiding out in a crack in your foundation or something. you cant see it, until it is severe. the biggest problem you may have is the PM thats not visible. it covers the buds on the inside as well. i think you should inspect the buds under a scope, if you make it through this. get your sulfer burner, and figure out how to use it.
> 
> so, what to do now? i'd go with the neem, and see if you make it. afer this round you need to fire up the sulfer burner, and use it in your grow until you get to flower. truly sorry about your troubles, i think you will, once again, learn something here. good luck bro! i know you will figure it out.


 
thanks Capt!!this is enough to make a guy cry!!!! 
i dont have it real bad just on one plant...im in week 6 .and i think its the weather were having.. did do a couple i got from my Caregiver...almost think i got it from him...is that possible??and can a guy get rid of it??I feel like giving up!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 8, 2010)

*Sulpher Burner* (<--link) dont give up !!!

any pics ?


----------



## psari (Jun 8, 2010)

Ack my earlier reply failed. I'll try again later to add some detail on clone sharing horrors and of course the biggest item was to tell you make sure you cleaned your cloning/veggin box first and I mean pronto as it was probably the source of the infection if you had gotten material from outside your control. Seems I was correct.

Back in a few.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> i dont have it real bad just on one plant...im in week 6 .and i think its the weather were having.. did do a couple i got from my Caregiver...almost think i got it from him...is that possible??and can a guy get rid of it??I feel like giving up!!!



just gotta say it, sounds like a case of herpes. tough one to get rid of.


----------



## dieselM8 (Jun 9, 2010)

Easy GTO hows u doin. Just wanted to ask how did u find organic grows? Ive seen many organic grows and in most of them people have so much deficiencies that i started wondering if i still want to play with it... tbh this is the best thread ive found so far and uve got great plants now but at the beginning u had some problems as well. What did cause these problems and how did u solve it? How much nuts u use? is it easy to overfeed them? u feed them every other watering? Please if you could give me any tips about growing organically i would be thankful m8. Thanks a lot and looking forward to new pics!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 10, 2010)

That sucks man. I had to toss my floro grow this round cause of that PM.
Ya know man, its just something ya gotta deal with. What ever you spray with, dont hit the buds you dont want mold. 
At least the spores don't hibernate in eggs like spider mites and come back to bite you in the ass. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey GTO hows everything going on your end bro??

We havent seen you around in awhile hope your doing good !!


----------



## quickrip (Jun 22, 2010)

I second that hulk ol' buddy hope all is well in montana! And I know it is. Those girls must be huge by now.


----------



## jahtrip (Jun 24, 2010)

There is a great organic product you can use to stop any type of fungus attack... Its called Buds Okay .... Really works wonders.... And you can use it up to week 6 on a 8 week strain as long as you thoroughly rinse the plant with water a few days before harvest..... 
Otherwise colloidal silver is a great product to boost a plants immune system and fight off fungus... (Thank Soma for the info) I have had powdery mildew on a few young plants before, and just by pushing them to creat new roots and basically making sure they thrive they can fight off the mildew.... 
Otherwise, checmical sprays.... Obvioiusly thats not a great idea... especially if your growing medical, but id rather get rid of the mildew with chems, and rinse the plant really well, before harvest... then smoking the mildew.... 

Good luck , & Keeep It Greeeeen !!


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Just remember for next time, to just put a fan or two in there and a dehumidifier. Set it to 40% and forget about it...


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry for the long wait...life just got busy!!! started A New Journal

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/359745-organic-montana-medical-v-rock.html#post4540443


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 29, 2013)

I love Montana. Whitefish is a dream spot. So is Bozeman.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 5, 2013)

I just saw this journal for the first time. Nice little setup. I like the build to the side of the garage door. Very nice..


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 8, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> I just saw this journal for the first time. Nice little setup. I like the build to the side of the garage door. Very nice..


thanks dude


----------

